# Sticky  Post LOOK pics here



## Dave Hickey

My current fleet of LOOK's. 

First is my KG381i Jalabert
Second is a KG86 Hinault
Last is a KG76


----------



## orange_julius

*KG361/Centaur*

Here's an old pic of my KG361. Now I use a 100 TTT Forgie stem and 
a Terry Dragonfly Ti saddle.


----------



## Kram

*Here is mine;*

2003 KG 461. Love it. D/A and Ultegra mix, (Ultegra brake calipers-I want to replace them w Mavics), FSA pro crankset, Ksryiums, Weyless post, ITM Lees stem, Easton EC-90 bar, Weyless carbon cages. The trires will be replaced as soon as I get it off the trainer and the weather gets better. I have a set of Specializes all-seasons to put on it.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Kram59 said:


> 2003 KG 461. Love it. D/A and Ultegra mix, (Ultegra brake calipers-I want to replace them w Mavics), FSA pro crankset, Ksryiums, Weyless post, ITM Lees stem, Easton EC-90 bar, Weyless carbon cages. The trires will be replaced as soon as I get it off the trainer and the weather gets better. I have a set of Specializes all-seasons to put on it.


What's your stack height from the top of the headtube to the bottom of the stem? I'm just curious...........I have a lot.......


----------



## Kram

5 cm.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Kram59 said:


> 5 cm.



ditto....me too


----------



## Kram

I may have some cut off and flip the stem. (Maybe 2cm-should make the bar about the same height.)


----------



## Kram

*Here's the one it replaced.*

2001 Team Kelme KG 361. Size 57cm. Anyone interested?


----------



## flying

Had this since 9/2002
I guess it is time to start thinking of a new one ;-)
I agree with what others have said......
Once you ride Look it is hard to go with anything else. 
This geometry just plain works for me. 
Climbs like an angel & descends like a demon. 
The hands off riding tells you why this slack 
angles works well during a long hard ride.


----------



## Ronn

This is my first Look bike. It is a 49 cm. KG 461.

Dura-Ace 10 Speed group
Dura-Ace 7800 wheels with Michelin Pro Race tires
ITM Millenium Stem with Ritchey WSC Classic Round Bar
USE-1 Mountain Bike Seat Post
Flite Saddle
Speedplay X-1 pedal
Salsa Titanium Quick release
Taco bottle cage

Overall weight is 16.6 lbs.


----------



## spookyload

Here is the first century done on the new rig. It was the enchanted circle century. My time went from 7'11" last year to 5'57" this year. Not bad considering the amount of climbing involved and the fact it dances above 9800'. It goes from Red River New Mexico to Taos, Angel Fire, Eagles Nest, then back to Red River. All are ski resorts here, so you can imagine the climbing.


----------



## Mads Koch

*Look KG486*

This is my Look KG486 build with:
HSC 4 SL fork,
Shimano Dura Ace 9 speed,
ITM Millenium stem,
Noname seatpost (I think I'll go for the Ritchey WCS carbon seatpost),
Ritchey WCS bars,
Fizik Arione saddle,
Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL2 wheelset,
Vittoria Rubino Pro tires.


----------



## gav

*Here's my 361*

DA, Ksyrium SSC SL's, Deda bits..


----------



## Bixe

*One More....*

Here's one more.... The image has been around awhile, but the only thing that's been changed is the bar. It's now an Italian shallow bend type....

A 585 will be alongside this one before much longer....


----------



## Shan

I've been lurking on the LOOK forum for a little bit. So, I thought I'll send a pix of my new KG381i (57cm) adding one more to the Jalabert column. Its built-up with:
HSC4 fork,
Shimano Dura Ace 10,
USE Alien seatpost,
Easton EC70 stem & EC90 Equipe bars,
Fizik Aliante saddle,
Mavic Ksyrium SSC SL wheelset,
Speedplay Zero pedals,
Continental Attack/Force tires, 
Tacx Tao cages,


----------



## jun1662

*A similar look KG 461*

Its also my first Look and the size is very similar to yours!


----------



## Oneheart

*French bike on French soil*

Oh the times we've had together... here we are on top of the world... this day it carried me 114 miles and over 14,500 feet of elevation gain... there may be better bikes out there but I've yet to ride one. Bike: 481sl, dura ace, wheels: DA/OP/28DT Rev. 3X.


----------



## WBC

Oneheart said:


> Oh the times we've had together... here we are on top of the world... this day it carried me 114 miles and over 14,500 feet of elevation gain... there may be better bikes out there but I've yet to ride one. Bike: 481sl, dura ace, wheels: DA/OP/28DT Rev. 3X.


Ya Baby!
I've ordered mine and I'm still waitin. Sometime this January. Dura Ace and AM 420's. Can't wait. I will post pics.

That's a geat shot by the way.

WBC


----------



## LongSteepDriveway

*French Bike on French Soil...part 2*

From our 2004 TdF Trip. Rode from Grenoble. One great day with great riding, great friends, and one LOOK KG461. Love the bike.

We'll be back in 2005 (with the LOOK)...


----------



## Major Kong

*KG361 w/Ultegra*

She is my #2 bike. Sorry for the bad pic.


----------



## Look-dude

*another LOOK*

Showing off my baby, (atleast that's what it feels like)
kg461, 59cm, DA 7800 componets, kysrium, garmin gps unit, blah , blah, blah,
I'm already boared with my proud parent syndrome.
Love, love , love my bike.


----------



## peterpen

Very nice bike.
What is the GPS unit for?


----------



## Look-dude

The Garmin ique 3600 is a PDA useng Palm operating softwear, so it can do basicly any type of function any PDA can do. What is ultra-geek cool is the gps (global positioning system) unit. I can enter anywhere i want to go on this unit and it will give me turn by turn directions, time traveled , average speed, top speed, distance traveled, elevation gain, yada, yada. I also have over 200 mp3's on a 1 gig sd card installed in this unit. I broadcast mp3 tunes and directions through a fm transmitter to anyone with in 90 feet of me. This comes across on my fm earpeice. I also purchased a custom mount to hold this unit on my top tube. Has anyone else ever done this? I've never seen or heard of anyone doing this.


----------



## peterpen

I think there's probably a very good reason why you've never heard of anybody else doing this...but I'll let you figure it out.  That said, I'll admit to having most of the same functions on my separate (but slightly more subtle) Polar HRM and iPod combo, so I know where you're coming from. Kind of. I guess it would be cool if you were riding cross country or something - can you check your email? What about fax capability?
The PDA aside, it looks like a sweet ride. Enjoy.


----------



## meat tooth paste

Everytime I see a Look pic post here it always reminds me of the steel Bernard Hinault edition Look bike I over "looked" at a police auction and some other buyer got it for $70. Had nice Campy parts on it too. Just needed air in the tires. The guy who bought it didn't even know what it was. In hide sight, I could've made him a deal in the parking lot afterwards for $100 or something.


----------



## Dave Hickey

meat tooth paste said:


> Everytime I see a Look pic post here it always reminds me of the steel Bernard Hinault edition Look bike I over "looked" at a police auction and some other buyer got it for $70. Had nice Campy parts on it too. Just needed air in the tires. The guy who bought it didn't even know what it was. In hide sight, I could've made him a deal in the parking lot afterwards for $100 or something.


I would have killed to get that bike for $70(probably not a good idea to kill someone at a police auction  ) I paid a lot more for my LOOK 753 Hinault and by the time I finished restoring it....well let's just say I could have made the morgage payment for a couple of months........


----------



## ChristianB

I recently bought an old Look steel frame at an ebay auction in germany. Ill try to take some pics of it soon. Maybe you can help identify it? My guess is its from around the mid 80's.


----------



## Dave Hickey

ChristianB said:


> I recently bought an old Look steel frame at an ebay auction in germany. Ill try to take some pics of it soon. Maybe you can help identify it? My guess is its from around the mid 80's.


Christian, LOOK only made one steel frame in the 80's and that was the LOOK-Hinault Reynolds 753. It was white with red, blue and yellow trim. LOOK also made some steel frames in the mid-90's. They were made out of Columbus. I used to own the KG243. It was yellow and red and was lugged. They made 2 other steel models in the mid-90's also.


----------



## Barneyhead123

*my Baby*

Here is my new 481SL...


----------



## funknuggets

*My Look*

Thanks for the eye candy yall...


----------



## pantau

*my LOOK KG 181*

Hey, I would like to introduce my Look kg 181. It's just a great bike...


----------



## Bixe

*585*

The 585:

Campy Record w/ Carbon cranks, Zero Gravity Ti calipers,

Selcof carbon post and Aliante Carbon Rail saddle,

Ritchey WCS stem and Deda 215 Shallow bar,

Speedplay X-1 pedals, Arundel cages,

Wheels: Hugi 240S hubs, DT RR1.1 hoops and Sapim CX-Ray spokes, 28F/32R,

The size XL/ 57.5 TT weighs in at just under 15.5 lbs as you see it.


----------



## peterpen

DANG!
That is one sweet Look-ing ride. Very nice, understated build. Interesting to see the 'Evolusize' compact idea actually in action - I've never seen an XL before and it appears to have a virtually horizontal TT.
But hey - i bet it could 15.6 lbs. if you didn't run the long-stemmed tubes!


----------



## Bixe

*Good Eye....*

The top tube does indeed have a zero degree slope, as does the 486 XL (up-thread there somewhere).

When I installed new rubber, the long stem tubes were the closest at hand. Oddly enough, those valves add enough weight to balance the rim seam on the opposite side such that the wheels don't spin when hung freely.

I'll screw on a couple of valve extenders that will be so close to the hubs that I'll be able to quantitatively measure wheel deflection on the road.


----------



## Starcon777

*LOOK 386i*

Bought this bike in February 2004. I first rode it on the 20th of that month. As of today I have put 8,218 miles on it. The most notible ride was the Bike Tour of Colorado in June/July 2004. I climbed Trail Ridge Road (highest paved road in the lower 48) that peaked out at 12,183 feet (3,713 meters). It has truely been an awesome bike.

Dura Ace Triple, Terry Ti Fly Saddle, Ritchey WCS Stem, Easton EC90 bar, Velomax Orion II wheelset.


----------



## Blankmaps

*Kg486*

Bought a week ago, so no serious mileage yet (but very impressed with the few hours that I've ridden on it so far). I did post these pics in Complete Bikes, Frames & Forks but thought I may as well post here too so all the Looks are in 1 place...


----------



## kevinmcdade

WOW!!! That is one of the hottest bikes I have ever seen!!! Nice work!!!


----------



## sweetnsourbkr

Look seriously makes the nicest looking bikes around. Thanks everyone, your bikes are awesome!

Here's my own 'Mellow Yellow' KG286 w/ Centaur 10, repainted from the stock canary yellow.


----------



## Dave Hickey

Beautiful job. I used to own a 286. I wish I still had it... It was a great bike


----------



## blee

Here's my brand new 585:

- Dura-Ace 10-speed components
- Fizik Aliante saddle w/ carbon rails
- Selcof carbon monocoque seatpost
- ITM Millenium stem (11 cm.)
- Kestrel EMS Pro/SL bars (42 cm.)
- Look Keo pedals (steel)
- Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels - "old" version
- Arundel bottle cages

Total weight currently is 15.8 lbs. I have some Rolf Elan Aero's on order, which should bring the weight down to the 15.1-15.2 neighborhood.


----------



## Marlin Perkins

*Very nice build*

Very nice piece of equipment you have there. What size frame is that, and if you wouldn't mind what is the crank center to seat dimension and seat nose to handle bar center dimension. I'm hoping to move up to a 585 this spring, but I'm a little worried about sizing. I'm 6'0" and when I check the frame dimensions for a size 57 it seems like I may have to have too much spacer under the stem to have a nice balanced appearance to the build, which yours certainly has!


----------



## blee

Marlin Perkins said:


> Very nice piece of equipment you have there. What size frame is that, and if you wouldn't mind what is the crank center to seat dimension and seat nose to handle bar center dimension. I'm hoping to move up to a 585 this spring, but I'm a little worried about sizing. I'm 6'0" and when I check the frame dimensions for a size 57 it seems like I may have to have too much spacer under the stem to have a nice balanced appearance to the build, which yours certainly has!


My 585 is a size medium, which according to their specs means that seat tube length is equivalent to a 53cm c-c. I don't know what the crank to seat distance is, but the distance from the nose of the saddle to the center of the bars is 55.5cm. In the picture I posted I had a 1cm. spacer under the stem, but since it was taken I added another .5cm. since I also raised my saddle a bit. In terms of spacer comparisons my other bike with more traditional dimensions (no sloping top tube) required me to have 2.5cm. of spacers under the stem, and its seat tube measered 54cm. c-c. It did not have an integrated headset. Perhaps Look's semi-compact geometry allows for a slightly longer head tube for a given size, so you might be okay.


----------



## poshscot

Dave Hickey - love the two fixies - i am jealous..


----------



## cendres

Ultra-lousy, just-out-of-the-box, crap-the-battery-is-dead photo. Real shots when the build is complete. Waiting on stem and handlebar...


----------



## Starcon777

*Look 481sl*

I have the red and black 386i posted earlier. Unfortunately it had to go back to Veltec for them to look at a loose front deraileur hanger. No news yet. Here is my newly built blue and white 2004 481SL.

Easton ec90 carbon bar
Ritchey WCS stem
Velomax Orion II rims
Michelin Pro Race 2 tires
Dura Ace 7800 10 speed
Dura Ace 7800 pedals
Terry Ti Fly saddle

Rides great. Can't really explain it but it feels more "airy" than the 386i which is great too.


----------



## 6was9

*Moi two...*

My two Look:


----------



## peterpen

Verrrry nice. How do you like the Stella Azzurra crankset? Specifically, how is the shifting? Thinking about getting some - it's between them and the Stronglight Pulsion, but the Stella's are waaay more bling. On the other hand, the Pulsion's are only 440 grams including rings.


----------



## peterpen

*Look what I grew!*

Damn, that Miracle Grow is the bomb!


----------



## 6was9

*As well as Record...*



peterpen said:


> Verrrry nice. How do you like the Stella Azzurra crankset? Specifically, how is the shifting? Thinking about getting some - it's between them and the Stronglight Pulsion, but the Stella's are waaay more bling. On the other hand, the Pulsion's are only 440 grams including rings.


Although they come with no teflon coating I can tell no difference between 04 Record CF (which I had on before) and these S Azzurra Guizzo... meaning they shift as well as any crankset could.... they sure made my 486 look different.... in a nice way ... I like 'em . At certain point I had to stop letting the weight dictate what kinda bike I can have if you know what I mean....


----------



## Mulowe

*Look KG486 TT*

Look Kg 486 2005
DA10
Easton attack aero bars 
Zero Gravity brakes
Zipp 808


----------



## Mulowe

*Look KG 486 SE*

Updated photo
New wheels


----------



## sweetnsourbkr

Mulowe said:


> Updated photo
> New wheels



Daym!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kram

Yowsa! Sweet!


----------



## Scotland Boy

*My new 585*

Here it is with my mate's Boras.


----------



## Mulowe

*585*

Beautifull bike.
I have got to say I am anxious to get my hands on one of those.
As you can see I love the 486 but the 585 is likely to put me squarley in the dog house.
Oh well based on my history its starting to feel like home.
Ok I have to ask "Scotland Boy" are you in Scotland ?
Are you riding that beautifull rig over those roads?
If so we want a full OFF ROAD review of its handling abilitys.
(no offense to Scotland of course)
Having visited family again recently I must say you would have to have nerves of steel dealing with some the roads and drivers in the Edinburg region.
Congratulations on your new ride.


----------



## Scotland Boy

Mulowe said:


> Beautifull bike.
> Ok I have to ask "Scotland Boy" are you in Scotland ?
> Are you riding that beautifull rig over those roads?
> If so we want a full OFF ROAD review of its handling abilitys.
> (no offense to Scotland of course)
> Having visited family again recently I must say you would have to have nerves of steel dealing with some the roads and drivers in the Edinburg region.
> Congratulations on your new ride.


No offence taken. I'm actually living in Englandshire at the moment but not for too much longer. I'm missing the motherland!
The roads around Edinburgh are really bad. I'm from further north near Inverness though and the roads there are pretty good. I've found that the bike is just so smooth over bumps and potholes. It seems to just glide along. Also, with the sloping geometry, the resultant long seat post seems to flex a bit more giving more comfort. I have come from an Alu frame so I suppose any carbon frame copes well with bumps in comparison. On long descents it just handles. I love it. The best bike in the world.


----------



## thinkcooper

Our team was sponsored by Look in the late 80's, they furnished most guys on the team carbon, but they didn't have anything big enough to fit me with the exception of one of these 753 Hinnault frames. It's a 62, running a Mavic group (Crank, brakes/levers, F/R deraillers, hubs, rims, seatpost, stem, bottom bracket and headset, with DA bar ends, Look pedals, Concor saddle and various 7 and 8 speed Sachs freewheels. I have Huret indexed downtube shifters, maybe it's time to throw those on. Recently rebuilt the wheels, as this was the primary ride before getting a modern 10 speed road bike.

The frame needs restoration, a project for this winter.


----------



## magio

Here is some pics of my new Look 555(size 55) equiped with Campa Centaur with FSA Gossamer Compact Crank with 50/15 and Mavic Ksyrium Equipe. The weight is about 8kg with my Ksyrium SL i guess  Im gonna buy a new handlebar in the end of the summer and maby some chorus components to get the weight down.


----------



## pogoman

winning the field sprint on the 196:









yes, its a fast bike..


----------



## dj97223

Bixe said:


> The 585:
> 
> Campy Record w/ Carbon cranks, Zero Gravity Ti calipers,
> 
> Selcof carbon post and Aliante Carbon Rail saddle,
> 
> Ritchey WCS stem and Deda 215 Shallow bar,
> 
> Speedplay X-1 pedals, Arundel cages,
> 
> Wheels: Hugi 240S hubs, DT RR1.1 hoops and Sapim CX-Ray spokes, 28F/32R,
> 
> The size XL/ 57.5 TT weighs in at just under 15.5 lbs as you see it.



Bixe: Nice bike! I was thinking of doing essentially the same build. How is the ride with the DT Swiss wheels? How well do the Zero Gravity brakes work?


----------



## edk

*My new Look KX light*

Frame: LOOK KX Light (53cm) 
Fork: HSC5 fork
Groupset: Dura ace 10sp
Stem: ITM Millennium carbon (12cm)
Steering: ITM Millenium (42cm)
Seatpost: Look Ergopost 2
Saddle: Selle Italia Flite Titanium
Pedals: Look PP396 Jalabert
Wheels Racing : Mavic Ksyrium ES with Michelin Pro race (23mm)
Training: Mavic Classics SSC with Conti GP (23mm)


----------



## madequity

*Here is my KG 196*

Haven't been on the boards all winter. Go figure I live in the NE. Anyway, here is my 196 last summer. Have lost the clip on aeros now otherwise it is ready to go for spring. Fatsest bike I have ever owned. Clocked 62mph last summer (yeah is was downhill but who cares it was still flying). I have seen other 196's in the yellow and silver but never in this aqua green. Would love to know how many of these were made if anyone knows the history.


----------



## pogoman

this season I decided to pass on LOOK:


----------



## madequity

Love the Scott as well. I assume too many miles on the 196 plus a little weight savings with the Scott. Do you or have you seen many 196's around? I am looking to pick up another if you are selling.


----------



## CFBlue

i've since changed to a white slr and ritchey bar and stem.


----------



## launchercomp

*585*

Built this is November. I could not be more happy.

Medium size frame
Dura Ace 10
FSA SLK cranks
EC-70 stem EC-90 bars
EC-90 seatpost
Arione saddle
Ksyrium SL wheels
Profile Design cages
Look Keo pedals 
15.5 Lbs.


----------



## Nardog

*Just finished building mine today*

2004 KG 461
57cm Frame with HSC4 fork
Shimano Ultegra Group with 53/39 x 12-25 Cassette
32 Spoke Ultegra/Open Pro Wheels
San Marco Concour Light Saddle
Ritchey Comp Road Streem Bar
Ritchey New Pro Seat Post with 25mm offset
Ritchey 10cm New Pro Road Stem
Michelin Krylon carbon Tires
Ultegra SPD SL Pedals
View attachment 47535


----------



## phamcam

*New LOOK 585.*

New LOOK 585.


----------



## velonomad

*Question about some of the newer Looks pictured*

I have a question about some of the newer model Look 486 and 585 models pictured on this thread. On most of these bikes there appears to be a tapered FSA spacer sitting on top of the headtube under what appear to be regular non tapered spacers. Is this tapered FSA unit part of an FSA headset or is it an actual spacer itself, and does this tapered FSA unit come standard with new Look framesets? Thanks and the bikes look great.


----------



## OxfordUKRider

*Part of the headset*

You are looking at the FSA top cap of the headset - it comes with the bike. It is quite tall but I believe that you can get a smaller one from FSA.


----------



## rensho

Zippi, you should be glad you don't live near me. I'd have to come over and liberate that bike from you and park it next to mine. I don't even care for Campy parts, but that thing looks so HAWT!
Same Saddle, and pedals i use. Same Frame size. What's your address again?
I'd have to put flat/ergo bars on it though.


----------



## Laifer69

*Just to keep this thread alive...*

This is something I've been riding for about a year and a bit:



Laifer


----------



## handsomerob

*My new to me LOOK KG271*

I got the frame from fellow RBR'r RCNUTE, muchas gracias mi compadre....anyway I pulled all of the components of my Lemond Alpe that was just too small. I would love to find a lower weight wheelset, but that is about all on the agenda. I am looking forward to a good ride tomorrow to give it a road test.


----------



## velonomad

Kram59 said:


> 5 cm.


I'd leave it at 5 rather than cutting some off and flipping the stem, I think it looks better the way it is. Look makes such a nice looking bike, I wish I had bought one before now.


----------



## rossb




----------



## magio

Just got my new Look 565 and its beautiful! I love my 555 (pics above) but this one is just  











Ultegra, Ksyrium Elite wheels, VO2 Carbon Crankset, Ritchey WCS 13cm Stem, VO2 Handlebar, Kèo Carbon Pedals

More pics if wanted.


----------



## haz a tcr

rensho said:


> Zippi, you should be glad you don't live near me. I'd have to come over and liberate that bike from you and park it next to mine. I don't even care for Campy parts, but that thing looks so HAWT!
> Same Saddle, and pedals i use. Same Frame size. What's your address again?
> I'd have to put flat/ergo bars on it though.


You want to turn a 585 into a flat bar??  

That would be more of a crime than stealing the bike!!!


----------



## flying

I am really loving the new 585. Had a tough time deciding between the white & the nude. Good weight at 14.2 lb with the clinchers & 13.8 with the Hyperons.


----------



## Dick Rhee

haz a tcr said:


> You want to turn a 585 into a flat bar??
> 
> That would be more of a crime than stealing the bike!!!


haha I think he meant an ergo bar with flat tops...

The idea of a Look 585 Credit Agricole hybrid is hysterical though, might become my next photoshop project.


----------



## rollinrob

*My new look 555*

Here it is my new look 555! Outfitted with Ultegra 10 and K SL's and velomax circuits. SO far I love it but have not had any huge rides on it. It is very solid and stiff. Seems to soak up the smaller bumbs with ease bit you really notice the bigger hits.


----------



## konya

*Look 585 titan wave - beauty grey girl-*

Frame:Look 585 (2006)
Group: Dura-Ace 10v
Wheelset: Ksyrium Es
Bar: Dedda Newton
Post: Look Ergopost 2
Stem: Dedda Newton
Pedals: Look keo carbon titan axle
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR kit carbonio
View attachment 51774


----------



## jamesau

*Jim's KG461*

size 59. It's all good.


----------



## lookkg361

*My new white Look 565*

Finally i have my new bike after 3 months. It was worth waiting for.


----------



## flying

lookkg361 said:


> Finally i have my new bike after 3 months. It was worth waiting for.


Congrats ! Very nice build. I dont see too many 565's & that is a nice one.
Have fun!


----------



## hawkhero

*My new LOOK*

Sold my Cannondale frame and built this up with the Campy Record,FSA carbon bars and seat post. Love the ride.


----------



## hairscrambled

2006 555 and 2004 461


----------



## DoubleT

*My new Look 555...*

...which I had just got last Friday. Great ride and very responsive.


----------



## corecar

*New Look 555*

Campy Centaur Grey, FSA, Easton, AM Classic


----------



## kreger

*my newish look*

oh 461, i have one of those.


----------



## kreger

Assembeled this bike over the last year or two. Recently got the frame and brakes.
Here is Martell









specs are as follows:

frame - 2003 Look 461, 59 cm (thanks Darrell)
brakes - zero gravity 05 ti
wheels - chris king/open pro
crank- fsa carbon pro compact 50x34
drive train bits - ultegra, 12-25, with dura ace sti and rear der on the way
stem/bar - ritchey wcs os, with itm k sword on the way
post - fsa slk
saddle - sella san marco aspide
garmin edge

got a csc bottle the other day and it looks great. its not the lightest thing in the world, the wheels are defo overkill for road riding, but its comfortable on long days and stiff.


----------



## ico

*Here they are *

everything man needs for mountains and flats


----------



## ChilliConCarnage

*Look 361 - Just built*

Just built it last night, just in time for the STP this weekend (Seattle to Portland 206 miles, about 9000 people are doing it this year!). The last time I rode the STP on a nice aluminum bike, but since then I've converted to being a steel lover. On a whim, I decided to try carbon fiber when I found this new/ frame.

I was able to take it out last night near midnight and loved the feel. My next ride will be Saturday morning - the actual STP ride. Probably not a good idea to ride my bike for the first time on a double century, but oh well. I just have to change the stem...

I don't have a bike scale, but considering the components, anyody want to guess the weight? Also, what is the official model name of the fork?

=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

*UPDATE*: Updated picture shows the corrected stem.

Anybody want to trade my 53cm for a 50cm?

*UPDATE 2*: STOLEN FROM THE PARKING GARAGE AT MY WORK!!!!! IF YOU SEE IT FOR SALE, PLEASE CONTACT ME!!! I LOVED THIS BIKE! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Classic Roadbike

Some weeks ago I completed my latest retro project: A carbon classic KG171 from the 1990s. 

I like the look of those classic Mavic components which were up-to-date when I started cycling at the end of the 80s. I live close to the French border and always dreamt of owning a Mavic-equipped bike. Now this dream came true.

- Frame: Look KG171 (as used by Team Once in 1993 and 1994) 
It consist of 8 carbon tubes which are bonded to Aluminium lugs.

- Rear derailleur: Mavic 840 (jockey wheels with needle bearings)
- Front derailleur: Mavic 862
- Brakes: Mavic 451
- Bottom bracket: Edco Competition
- Crankset: Mavic 631
- Headset: Mavic 305
- Hubs: Mavic 571
- Rims: Rigida SHP6 Ceramic
- Stem: Cinelli Grammo
- Handlebar: 3TTT Competizione
- Seatpost: Kalloy Aero
- Saddle: Selle Italia Turbomatic 2
- Pedals: Look
- Computer: Sigma Sport BC1100
























































Of course I have been to France with my Look (a few weeks ago with a different seatpost and saddle)


----------



## paolomore

*Look 585*

Hi to everybody, this is my Look 585 it weight 6,200 Kgs. (13,66 Lbs I think) I'm from Florence Italy
Paolo


----------



## DasMud

I just got a great deal on my new baby. I'm amazed at the ride quality in all aspects. Best bike I've ever owned:


----------



## rensho

Wow that is a nice red Look. 585 right? Is that a 51 or 53cm?


----------



## DasMud

It's a Small size: http://www.lookcycle.com/v2/anglais/catalogue/2006/geom.php

edit: and yep, 585 indeed


----------



## rensho

DasMud said:


> It's a Small size: http://www.lookcycle.com/v2/anglais/catalogue/2006/geom.php
> 
> edit: and yep, 585 indeed


edit:

Looks great.


----------



## rollinrob

*My Look 565*

Here is my replacement look 565. I had a small crack in my 555 and Look replaced it with a 565. Talk about great customer service!


----------



## Just Sam

*My 585*

I'll be switching to some not quite so red tires when these are worn out, probably Michelin Krylion's instead of the ProRace2's that are on it now. As well as changing the 90 stem to a 110 once my flexibility is back.

View attachment 71295


View attachment 71296


----------



## saab2000

Here is my 56 cm Look KG381. I like it but think a 57 would be a better fit. I would love to come across a good condition 481SL in 57!! (hint, hint.... used anyone?)

The ride is smooth and the bike seems pretty lively. It reminds me of a Look KG96 I rode once about 15 years ago, except is lighter and better in general. I like the handling and ride and think this is a pretty good racing bike, but it leaves me a bit nervous in terms of durability. Something about it makes me think this might not be a long-term ride. I hope I am wrong 'cuz it is a nice bike and wildly underrated in the marketplace in terms of ride and handling. 

I hope I get the chance to ride it in some real hills.


----------



## uglygreencow

You can check out my Look bike on my website.

http://web.mac.com/uglygreencow/iWeb/Site/blog @ sports/D6AD2823-056F-4C7C-9951-CDF32CB9526E.html


----------



## skyline377

Here's my 361 with 105 10sp.


----------



## Kilian

*My Look Bikes*

Here are my Looks!

KG381 Jalabert

KX Light - USA Cycling Edition 

Look Alu Track - made in Italy

Kilian


----------



## Geist

I love all the bikes in this thread. Here's mine.<p>KG 481SL<p>Campagnolo Record Gruppo<p>Mavic Wheels<p>Cinelli Ram Bar<p>Fizik Saddle<p>


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal

Geist said:


> I love all the bikes in this thread. Here's mine.<p>KG 481SL<p>Campagnolo Record Gruppo<p>Mavic Wheels<p>Cinelli Ram Bar<p>Fizik Saddle<p>


Is it just the angle of the picture, or is the top tube "reverse" sloping (i.e. higher at the seat tube than at the head tube)?


----------



## Geist

Just the photo. Check the wall to floor angle. My bad. This frame is standard (classic) geometry.


----------



## bulabog2

Dave Hickey said:


> Christian, LOOK only made one steel frame in the 80's and that was the LOOK-Hinault Reynolds 753. It was white with red, blue and yellow trim. LOOK also made some steel frames in the mid-90's. They were made out of Columbus. I used to own the KG243. It was yellow and red and was lugged. They made 2 other steel models in the mid-90's also.


Dave, do you have any more information on this Look steel-anomaly? I own a full kitted version...but mine has Reynolds 653 with Campagnolo dropouts. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Geist

Here's my current training set up on the 481. Yeah, I can't decide on a cage color.


----------



## lemonlime

The 585.


----------



## filtersweep

We'll play guess the model- sorry about the bad photo.


----------



## Guibarhu

My 585 14'50 lbs...


----------



## locomotive1

*new 595 pics*

Ridden three times since last thursday. 48 mile ride with 3000+ climbing on saturday.
So far so good. This bike climb is a fantastis ascender and descender. I could not belive that it weighed in at 15.7lbs. with cages and pedals!


----------



## Dick Rhee

Nice! Is that the XL (57) size? I was wondering how the 595 would look in the larger sizes


----------



## locomotive1

It is actually a XXL 59cm top tube. I am 6'3", Best lookin large frame I've ever seen. The slightly sloping top tube really adds to the looks. The head tube is not so huge like all the other frames that i've owned.


----------



## rd12vman

Locomotive 1, Beautiful bike. I am curious as to your bottom bracket to top of saddle measurements. Thanks.


----------



## locomotive1

Thanks, the measurement is 842mm.


----------



## kreger

that is a gorgeous f***ing bike.

come on mega millions, i want me one (well 4) like that


----------



## terry b

*Wu-Jiu-Wu*

Here's mine after 55 miles of riding.

I have to say, it's my first Look and it's a darn fine bicycle. Can't decide if I'm sad that I waited this long or if I'm happy I picked one up at this level of perfection.


----------



## Johnnysmooth

*My First Look and she's a sweetie*

Here is my latest ride - too bad the weather here in Boston ain't cooperating.


----------



## wheelsonfire

This my "new" 461, Centaur build, Proton wheelset. 
A great bike!
Can't wait until spring.


----------



## JWRB

*this is odd*

I just finished up my "new" 461 today too. Took it for a ride, 40 degrees and 20-25 mph winds. I had a grin from ear to ear for 30 hilly miles. I love it.

Here's mine:


----------



## wheelsonfire

JWRB:
Hey, that's one heck of a nice looking bike!

It's been brutally cold up here . . . can't wait to take my 461 out on a warm sunny day.


----------



## chas

*Here's my commuter:*










*[email protected]*


----------



## Roy - DK

chas said:


> *Here's my commuter:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[email protected]*


Beautiful :thumbsup: 
How are the Corima wheels in the wind ?
/Roy


----------



## chas

Roy - DK said:


> Beautiful :thumbsup:
> How are the Corima wheels in the wind ?
> /Roy


Thanks Roy. The area we ride tends to vary between windy and _very_ windy, and these wheels pick up quite a bit more of it than the Fulcrums I usually ride. Even though I am pretty lightweight (150lbs.), the wheels have never made the bike ride unpredictably, although they require you to pay a little more attention when descending at speed in windy conditions.

How's the weather been in Denmark so far this year? Have you had a chance to do much riding on your 585 Ultra?

*[email protected]*


----------



## colnago_ed

chas said:


> Thanks Roy. The area we ride tends to very between windy and _very_ windy, and these wheels pick up quite a bit more of it than the Fulcrums I usually ride. Even though I am pretty lightweight (150lbs.), the wheels have never made the bike ride unpredictably, although they require you to pay a little more attention when descending at speed in windy conditions.
> 
> How's the weather been in Denmark so far this year? Have you had a chance to do much riding on your 585 Ultra?
> 
> *[email protected]*


beautiful bike :thumbsup: I am going to order one like that  , what kind the stem & handlebar you use ?


----------



## chas

colnago_ed said:


> beautiful bike :thumbsup: I am going to order one like that  , what kind the stem & handlebar you use ?



Thanks! I'm using a Look EDH bar and a Look stem. The stem is branded VO2, which is how they are sold in Europe, but it will probably say Look on it when it's released in the U.S. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## colnago_ed

chas said:


> Thanks! I'm using a Look EDH bar and a Look stem. The stem is branded VO2, which is how they are sold in Europe, but it will probably say Look on it when it's released in the U.S.
> 
> *[email protected]*


I think that's what I saw on the Look booth of TOC, it is much nicer then VO2 VO Stem 1, when will be the release date on that ?


----------



## chas

colnago_ed said:


> I think that's what I saw on the Look booth of TOC, it is much nicer then VO2 VO Stem 1, when will be the release date on that ?


They will probably be released as part of the 2008 line, meaning they _may_ be available as early as October.

*[email protected]*


----------



## colnago_ed

ordered 595 ultra today, size small :9: hope it come out as good as yours


----------



## Dick Rhee

chas said:


> Thanks! I'm using a Look EDH bar and a Look stem. The stem is branded VO2, which is how they are sold in Europe, but it will probably say Look on it when it's released in the U.S.
> 
> *[email protected]*


So I was wondering, is VO2 an offshoot of Look that will be dealing with component accessories, or is it a 3rd party manufacturer that will be producing the bars/stem for Look? Just curious.

By the way, nice "commuter!"


----------



## chas

Dick Rhee said:


> So I was wondering, is VO2 an offshoot of Look that will be dealing with component accessories?


Yes. The thinking in France was to develop an aftermarket component line branded something other than Look, similar to how Trek uses the Bontrager brand for their accessories. However, most of the feedback I hear from people in the U.S. is that they would prefer us to stick to Look branding, so we'll see what happens for 2008. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal

Are there plans for (reintroduction of) Look (or VO2) road cranks?


----------



## chas

HammerTime-TheOriginal said:


> Are there plans for (reintroduction of) Look (or VO2) road cranks?


At the moment there are no plans to re-introduce cranks.

*[email protected]*


----------



## Dick Rhee

chas said:


> Yes. The thinking in France was to develop an aftermarket component line branded something other than Look, similar to how Trek uses the Bontrager brand for their accessories. However, most of the feedback I hear from people in the U.S. is that they would prefer us to stick to Look branding, so we'll see what happens for 2008.
> 
> *[email protected]*


I would think that in developing a 'VO2' line they would lose their name recognition (IE: Look pedals vs. VO2 pedals). Anyhow, I guess I agree with others you've talked with, I'm hoping that the company abandons the idea and sticks with the original Look branding.


----------



## chas

Dick Rhee said:


> I would think that in developing a 'VO2' line they would lose their name recognition (IE: Look pedals vs. VO2 pedals). Anyhow, I guess I agree with others you've talked with, I'm hoping that the company abandons the idea and sticks with the original Look branding.


Well to be honest with you Dick, I tend to agree with your point regarding name recognition. However, while retaining the "Look" branding may be the right move for the short term, every brand has to be "new" at some time or another, and developing a separate line now might tie in with the company's long-term plans for introducing new products. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## Dick Rhee

Hey Chas thanks for the info! It will be interesting to see what Look ends up doing.


----------



## Roy - DK

*Weather........*



chas said:


> How's the weather been in Denmark so far this year?
> Have you had a chance to do much riding on your 585 Ultra?
> *[email protected]*


The weather has improved dramatically to the better, and now I can see parts of the blue sky and the winds at 10 - 15m/s., and in the nights we have -2 degrees Celsius.

So, my old Principia 700 has to work for me a little longer in the rainy and windy days.
The Easter - start of April - is where I have scheduled for my 1.st ride on the 585 Ultra.

By that time I will grab my camera and take some pic's of the final result of the bike and put them in this thread.

/ Roy


----------



## libertycycles

chas said:


> *Here's my commuter:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[email protected]*


Chas,
Your 595ultra has white LOOK graphics on the fork while the lookcycles-usa website show dark LOOK graphics on the fork for the ULTRA. Is the white graphics avail to the public or just to "insiders"?
-Wes


----------



## colnago_ed

libertycycles said:


> Chas,
> Your 595ultra has white LOOK graphics on the fork while the lookcycles-usa website show dark LOOK graphics on the fork for the ULTRA. Is the white graphics avail to the public or just to "insiders"?
> -Wes


I think it's to public, I just got mine last weekend, it's in process of built  , if I am not wrong, I have the same graphic.


----------



## Rich.H

Here is my new Med size 595 - only had a 10 mile ride on it so far and still tweaking with the set up but it feels great. Still need to decide what to do with the bar tape - red to match the stripe in the saddle or white with a plain black saddle...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## chas

libertycycles said:


> Chas,
> Your 595ultra has white LOOK graphics on the fork while the lookcycles-usa website show dark LOOK graphics on the fork for the ULTRA. Is the white graphics avail to the public or just to "insiders"?
> -Wes


The photo of the 595 Ultra on our website is a pre-production model. All of the ultras I've seen have the white decal on the fork.

*[email protected]*


----------



## colnago_ed

Rich.H said:


> Here is my new Med size 595 - only had a 10 mile ride on it so far and still tweaking with the set up but it feels great. Still need to decide what to do with the bar tape - red to match the stripe in the saddle or white with a plain black saddle...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rich


Very nice :thumbsup: mine will be soon done, I am hoping this weekend, will post pic soon


----------



## Gnarly 928

*My 585 pics*

A couple of different set-ups. With the black tape and missmatched wheels as race down in Utah late last fall. With the light bar tape as I have it now. 

Note: The cable adjuster set-up. It takes some fiddling to get the cables cut just right, but I like the adjusters on the down tube. I find I use the inline adjusters at times if I have a last minute wheel swap or a flat.

Dura Ace 9sp, FSA Team crankset, Ti BB, Carbon Concepts seat post, Flite saddle, Reynolds tubular wheels, Modolo Curvisima carbon bars (Zipp in the Utah pics) big ol Garmin edge, speedplay ti pedals, Superbe Pro brake calipers/Coolstop pads. Weighs in at 15.18lbs as shown.
Don Hanson


----------



## gianniboy007

*My 585*

I know it's not proper to post in two threads, but what the heck. This is my Look 585 size S. It has Campy Record components.


----------



## ericp

*My New Baby*

I just got this baby yesterday.









Frame size: Large
Group: Campy Record
Saddle: Fizik Arione Carbon Rails
Pedals: Look Keo HM Ti
Bar: Easton EC90
Stem: FSA OS115
Wheels: Zipp 404 Clydesdale
Bottle Cages: Serfas carbon


----------



## colnago_ed

ericp said:


> I just got this baby yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frame size: Large
> Group: Campy Record
> Saddle: Fizik Arione Carbon Rails
> Pedals: Look Keo HM Ti
> Bar: Easton EC90
> Stem: FSA OS115
> Wheels: Zipp 404 Clydesdale
> Bottle Cages: Serfas carbon


 :thumbsup: sweet ride


----------



## flying

ericp said:


> I just got this baby yesterday.



Congrats Man that is Sooooo Fine !!!


----------



## locomotive1

Now that's a fine lookin machine. Yu did right by going with Campy. The color scheme of the Zipps goes well with the bike. Maybe I should have gotten an ultra.I'm not much into black( I have a Pro Team White)but thats the best lookin black bike that I've ever seen! These frames are simply marvelous!


----------



## Kilian

*My Fleet of Looks...*

Here are mine:

KG381 Jalabert
KX Lite USA Cycling edition
Aluminium Track bike


----------



## dbmather

My 555.


----------



## mtbguate

*Look Kg281*

Here's mine after 8 months of riding. Got the frame & parts from a friend, bought the wheels. I ride MTB, and wanted to train on the road. 
LOOK KG281 
Dura Ace & Ultegra
Mavic Wheels
Specialized Saddle


----------



## vivaxc

*Look Kg 461!!!*

Just got my LOOK KG 461, rides like a dream. 
Have already put about 100 miles on it in the first two days. 
Has full Campy Chorus with Rolf sestriere wheels. 
I am loving it and the sport.


----------



## smw

My KG381, just finished 3 weeks ago. I love this bike, but now have a 585 on the way.


----------



## wuggabugga

*My 2006 565 - New Mavic R-SYS*

57cm 2006 565
Campagnolo 2007 Record Gruppo - 175mm crank, 12/25 casette, Ultra Narrow Chain
EASTON EC90 ZERO Seatpost
Campagnolo 2006 Zonda Wheels - 16.3 Lbs
2008 Mavic R-SYS - 15.8 Lbs
Ritchey WCS 4 -Axis 10cm Stem
Ritchey WCS Classic OS 42cm Bar
Selle Italia SLR XP - White Trim Model (Have a red trim one as well;mabe a bit more red on the bike would do it some good!)
Veloflex Pave' Black Tires - On Zonda's
Michelin ProRace3 - On R-Sys
Cinelli Cork White Tape
Look Keo Cro-Mo Pedals
Bontrager Ultra Light Tubes 48mm
Crappy old Catye Mitty 3 - "Keeps Working and Working"
Tacx Tao Cages

16.3 lbs. on a shop scale w/Zonda's
15.8 lbs. on a shop scale w/R-SYS


----------



## biker_boy

This thread is the single most comprehensive collection of outstanding bike pr0n I have ever seen. Congrats on all of these rides...put my LeMond to shame!


----------



## rossb

Here is an updated picture of my 585.


----------



## tigerwah

My new 595!


----------



## wuggabugga

Nice ride! Nothing like "bike porn" :thumbsup:


----------



## profkrispy

I recently purchased Gnarly 928's Look 585. It took a couple of weeks to build and the pictures really don't do the bike justice. It is the most stable bike I have ever ridden! It hasn't yet helped my tendency to turn into a parachute on descents but that's no fault of the bike. Extremely well mannered, it floats over sections of rides that used to be a grind. I couldn't be happier. A big thanks to Gnarly928 for a wonderful frame and to C-40 for sizing advice.








































Gnarly 928 said:


> A couple of different set-ups. With the black tape and missmatched wheels as race down in Utah late last fall. With the light bar tape as I have it now.
> 
> Note: The cable adjuster set-up. It takes some fiddling to get the cables cut just right, but I like the adjusters on the down tube. I find I use the inline adjusters at times if I have a last minute wheel swap or a flat.
> 
> Dura Ace 9sp, FSA Team crankset, Ti BB, Carbon Concepts seat post, Flite saddle, Reynolds tubular wheels, Modolo Curvisima carbon bars (Zipp in the Utah pics) big ol Garmin edge, speedplay ti pedals, Superbe Pro brake calipers/Coolstop pads. Weighs in at 15.18lbs as shown.
> Don Hanson


----------



## Gnarly 928

*Glad you like it..*



profkrispy said:


> I recently purchased Gnarly 928's Look 585. It took a couple of weeks to build and the pictures really don't do the bike justice. It is the most stable bike I have ever ridden! It hasn't yet helped my tendency to turn into a parachute on descents but that's no fault of the bike. Extremely well mannered, it floats over sections of rides that used to be a grind. I couldn't be happier. A big thanks to Gnarly928 for a wonderful frame and to C-40 for sizing advice.
> 
> I, too, found that Look to be an outstanding handling bike. You did a nice build.
> 
> The frame will soon 'fade' into the backround on all your rides...Not sure I said that properly, but on your 585, the bike's reactions to the rider's input are so perfect, so effortless that you will shortly cease to concern yourself with what the bike is going to do, and can concentrate on what YOU are doing...
> 
> I am missing that bike...My recently acquired CR1 Scott is not as nice..but close. Buzzier, a bit twitchy descending, and perhaps just a tad...ever so slightly..better uphill on very steep ascents..I will be back to the Look line very soon..
> Don Hansn


----------



## Geist

That yellow track bike is noice!


----------



## toronto-rider

With new wheels

<a href="https://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="https://i141.photobucket.com/albums/r74/fogary/IMG_0881.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>


----------



## JJJamison

*381 Redux*

This bike has been posted here before but I've since made the switch to Campag and gone with black SL's - here's the new build. Oh, and thanks to Dave H for the bar tape!


----------



## senatorw

Updated to make the JaJa look more Euro.










And also


----------



## andrew.wetdog

My first road bike: 565 w/ chorus. I have enjoyed the first month of riding.


----------



## slowdave

*heres mine*

595 ultra frame 53 tt
record running gear
chorus cassette
zero gravity brakes
nokon shift and brake cables
deda newton 46 deep
specialized toupe 143
wheels - mavic ks equipe (training)
- zipp 440, record hub rear, zipp 340 white industaries front
- hed c3 tt 
chorus hubs 32 3cross to campag montreals, fast rides centuries.


----------



## DocVijay

*Look 486*

Well, I don't have any pics yet, but then again my bike is not done yet. Cranks are getting here today! Anyway, there are some beautiful bikes here. Look sure does a great job with both form and function. Many times it's one or the other.

I'm just getting back into riding on pavement after a long break. Still ride on dirt a lot, but since my wife started doing some triathlons, I figured it was a good time to start again.

As I was sitting in my garage last night, I was thinking about this bike, and comparing it to my last roadbike (a Cannondale from the early/mid 90's), and I realized something that was very indicative of how things have changed. That old Cannondale (what a great bike!) was pretty much all metal. Only the tires, bar wrap, and so on were made of other materials. Then I looked at my LOOK. There is barely any metal in there. Sure, you have the chainrings, cassette, derailleurs, and so on, that are primarliy some type of metal, but the rest was a carbon fiber. Frame, stem, bars, cranks, wheels (including spokes) are all not metal...

Anyway, enough rambling. Here's my bike (in text, pics later tonight):

LOOK KG486 frame
Look Ergopost
Easton EC70 Wing bars
Easton EC70 stem
FSA SLK cranks
Dura-Ace components
Fizik Arione seat
Spinergy Stealth FCC
Hutchinson tires

Man I'm itching to get out and ride!


----------



## awiner

Just finsihed the build on my 595 Ultra last week.

Specs:

Look 595 Ultra Carbon Frame (Gloss Black)
Look HSC-6 Full Carbon Fork
Look Epost Integrated Seat Mast
Look Integrated Carbon Headset

Campagnolo Record Ergopower 10s Controls
Campagnolo Record Rear Derailleur (Short Cage)
Campagnolo Record CT QS Front Derailleur
Campagnolo Record Ultra Torque Carbon Compact Crankset 50/34 (172.5)
Campagnolo Record Ultra Torque Bottom Bracket
Campagnolo Record Black Skeleton-D Brakeset
Campagnolo Record Cassette (Modified to 12-26)
Campagnolo Record Ultra Chain (With Connex Link)
Campagnolo Stainless Cables (Soldiered)
Campagnolo Cable Housing

Speedplay X/2 Pedals

Deda Elementi Newton 31 Stem (120mm)
Deda Elementi Electa Carbon Wing Bar
Deda Elementi Soft Touch Bar Tape (Black)

Fizik Arione Ti Saddle with ICS (Black)
Fizik ICS Saddle Bag (Medium)

Fulcrum Racing Zero Clincher Wheelset
Vittoria Ultralight Tubes
Continental Grand Prix 4000 Tires 700x23 (Black)

Ravx Beta X Carbon Bottle Cages

Garmin Edge 305 GPS/Cyclo Computer (With Cadence/Heart Rate)


Enjoy:


----------



## colnago_ed

*very nice*



awiner said:


> Just finsihed the build on my 595 Ultra last week.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> Look 595 Ultra Carbon Frame (Gloss Black)
> Look HSC-6 Full Carbon Fork
> Look Epost Integrated Seat Mast
> Look Integrated Carbon Headset
> 
> Campagnolo Record Ergopower 10s Controls
> Campagnolo Record Rear Derailleur (Short Cage)
> Campagnolo Record CT QS Front Derailleur
> Campagnolo Record Ultra Torque Carbon Compact Crankset 50/34 (172.5)
> Campagnolo Record Ultra Torque Bottom Bracket
> Campagnolo Record Black Skeleton-D Brakeset
> Campagnolo Record Cassette (Modified to 12-26)
> Campagnolo Record Ultra Chain (With Connex Link)
> Campagnolo Stainless Cables (Soldiered)
> Campagnolo Cable Housing
> 
> Speedplay X/2 Pedals
> 
> Deda Elementi Newton 31 Stem (120mm)
> Deda Elementi Electa Carbon Wing Bar
> Deda Elementi Soft Touch Bar Tape (Black)
> 
> Fizik Arione Ti Saddle with ICS (Black)
> Fizik ICS Saddle Bag (Medium)
> 
> Fulcrum Racing Zero Clincher Wheelset
> Vittoria Ultralight Tubes
> Continental Grand Prix 4000 Tires 700x23 (Black)
> 
> Ravx Beta X Carbon Bottle Cages
> 
> Garmin Edge 305 GPS/Cyclo Computer (With Cadence/Heart Rate)
> 
> 
> Enjoy:



very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## DocVijay

*Here's my 486...*

Well, it's finally all done. Here are some pics of my Look KG486. It's dual purpose: I'll be doing triathlons and road races with it. The 486 seemed like a good compromise to do both.

Full Dura-Ace drivetrain
FSA SLK carbon cranks
Easton EC70 Wing bars and EC70 stem
Fizik Arione seat w/ bottle cages
Spinergy Stealth FCC wheels

...and finally, some Shimano M-585 MTB pedals!!!


----------



## rjsd




----------



## BikeNerd2453

My rigs:
555 with mostly Dura Ace, except for the Ultegra brakes and TruVativ compact cranks. EC90 bar and stem, K-Force post, currently has some magnesium Cole wheels on there.









585 Ultra with Force, EC90 bar/post, EC70 stem, R-SYS wheels, waiting on a carbon crank in compact/175mm, KEO HM pedals.









Finally the TT bike. Dura Ace cranks, shifters, brakes. Ultegra derailleurs. Some Cole 85mm deep carbon wheels, Easton Attack carbon bar (the older one, for now). KEO HM pedals.









Those are my Looks! I love each an every one of them.


----------



## DocVijay

That's a sweet 496! :thumbsup:


----------



## BikeNerd2453

DocVijay said:


> That's a sweet 496! :thumbsup:


Thanks, I dig it!
I'm looking at some new cranks and a new more "TT" bar for it at some point too...


----------



## toonraid

Here is my beloved 241 dressed in full record except the chainset which is FSA SLK
View attachment 103952


----------



## jerman

*'05 555*

DA10, Ligero wheels, Thompson Materpiece post, FSA K-Force stem, Easton EC-70 bars, Fizik Aliente. Smooth bike.
~8K miles and a great ride, but going back to Look on Tuesday due to crack on TT at lug. Outside of warranty, but they're selling me a 585 discounted.
Jerry


----------



## look565

My 2007 565, i have a few changes made since picture was taken, itm carbon stem, new ergo seatpost and a selle italia slr sallde


----------



## SuperSlow

Favorite bike I've ever had


----------



## jerman

*585*

Here's the new 585 I bought discounted from Look after my '05 555 developed a paint crack at a TT lug.
DA10, Easton EC-70 bars, FSA K-Force stem, Ergopost 4, Fizik Aliente.
Ligero handbuilts (WI hubs, Cx-rays 20/24, and Niob 30 rims). 
The Maxxis Hors Categorie tires mounted very easily. 
I am very impressed with the performance and ride of this bike. 
Jerry


----------



## Forrest Root

jerman said:


> Here's the new 585 I bought discounted from Look after my '05 555 developed a paint crack at a TT lug.
> DA10, Easton EC-70 bars, FSA K-Force stem, Ergopost 4, Fizik Aliente.
> Ligero handbuilts (WI hubs, Cx-rays 20/24, and Niob 30 rims).
> The Maxxis Hors Categorie tires mounted very easily.
> I am very impressed with the performance and ride of this bike.
> Jerry


Again, very nice. Nice build, all the way around. Did Look give you a discount since the bike is plagued with Shimano stuff? Nice wheels, BTW. I have an über similar build from Ligero, and, yes, Maxxis tires go on oh-so-easy. The wheels are oh-so-nice.


----------



## OKO

*My new Buddy*

Here is my Buddy ;-)
585 ,2006 with chorus group set and eurus wheel set.


----------



## loriness

*new 595*

Here is my new ride, just built and one of the first in Australia (ship in this week). Just hope the rain holds up in Sydney for a long ride this weekend.

Running full DA and Zipp for racing. Have Open Pro with PT 2.4 when training.

Big thank you to Turramurra Cyclery for getting this built for me :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy - DK

*Beautiful*

Love it, Roy


----------



## brett

my new ride ......about two weeks old, also from Sydney .It is a bit grubbyi caught out in a storm on Friday


----------



## slowdave

Mine should be here in a few weeks, waiting on a replacement for a 07 595 ultra, im really hanging on it arriving now, dave from look oz has been great but i wish it would turn up now.


----------



## Plank

I just finish building by 486 today.


----------



## DocVijay

Plank said:


> I just finish building by 486 today.


Now that's a good looking bike (no bias...:wink!


----------



## wuggabugga

Nice!


----------



## estebanjs

Thank you


----------



## estebanjs

*2007 585*

2007 585


----------



## toonraid

What do you think of the SMP in comparison to other saddles you have used (?).


----------



## salesguy

my new 595 ultra....


----------



## ezzy

great looking bike! 

is this 2007 model and size L or XL?

/ezzy


----------



## salesguy

2008 large...


----------



## estebanjs

SMP Strike Saddle


----------



## loriness

estebanjs said:


> I test rode the SMP Strike Saddle which is their race oriented saddle - at 230g - 129mm wide... it was too hard, too harsh for me after a 3 hour ride... I switched back to my Selle Italia Gel Flow Flite saddle. I think SMP has a more comfort oriented saddle weighing in at 290g.. but I'm not willing to step up to the extra weight (nor the hefty price, ~ $220).. my Selle Italia feels just fine (for me!). thanks for asking.


I am having similar issue with my specialize Toupe. its just too hard for me and it actually cause some brusing at the seat bone. might need to switch to a Fizik or Flite very soon.


----------



## handsomerob

handsomerob said:


> I got the frame from fellow RBR'r RCNUTE, muchas gracias mi compadre....anyway I pulled all of the components of my Lemond Alpe that was just too small. I would love to find a lower weight wheelset, but that is about all on the agenda. I am looking forward to a good ride tomorrow to give it a road test.


I got bit by that LOOK bug again... after selling the original for reasons that I now realize could have been remedied, I am going to try it again. This is the same size and model, but not the same frame.


----------



## SuperSlow

have you cut the mast yet or is that the drop you ride?


----------



## salesguy

yep, it's cut! The large fits me just right, we cut 1" off the mast and I ride a 110 stem - perfect. I came off a M/L giant and the fit was pretty much spot on. I almost ordered an XL and I'm very glad I didn't.

The best test for me on fit is how the bike sprints - tests weight balance, etc. I did my first true sprint workout on this bike yesterday and it was dialed perfect. 

I'm 6' tall and 150lbs for what it's worth.


----------



## toonraid

Can I ask what's the vertical drop from top of saddle to the top of the headset cone as well as your inseam as I am also wondering between sizes? .. Thanks


----------



## Fastone091

Hi SalesGuy could you please tell me what your centre of bb to top of saddles measurement is as iam considering one of these frames and iam on a M/L 2007 giant tcr advanced 0 isp and having knowist you came off the same size giant you would be a big help thank you.


----------



## Forrest Root

Fastone091 said:


> Hi SalesGuy could you please tell me what your centre of bb to top of saddles measurement is as iam considering one of these frames and iam on a M/L 2007 giant tcr advanced 0 isp and having knowist you came off the same size giant you would be a big help thank you.


That's impossible to know because Chas doesn't know where your saddle is. There is a link to a geometry chart on the 595 webpage, though.


----------



## Fastone091

Forrest Root said:


> That's impossible to know because Chas doesn't know where your saddle is. There is a link to a geometry chart on the 595 webpage, though.


But the thing is i was not asking Chas about saddle height i was asking Salesguy where his saddles height was so i could see the total height and see how much i would have to cut off a large frame as on the look website on there geo page it only shows total height with out epost.
so your post quoting me not sure what your on about.


----------



## salesguy

I'll take some measurements in the am...


----------



## haz a tcr

my 585 ultra. an awesome bike and has had much less riding than it deserves...


----------



## Forrest Root

haz a tcr said:


> my 585 ultra. an awesome bike and has had much less riding than it deserves...


Nice. That's a classy looking rig.


----------



## salesguy

Ok, here are the specs off the 595:

Center of BB to top of seat mast, with no spacers: 26.75"
Center of BB to top of saddle (only 1mm spacer between epost and seatmast): 31.5"
Drop: 4.75"

I have 1.5cm of spacers under the stem, and will probably take those out at some point.


----------



## bici1

New 585 - just finished building it up last week. Finally got in a longer ride yesterday and it is sweet! Actually, I originally got an '07 585 in black, but unfortunately (and coincidentally) had two separate warranty issues with two different frames. Chas, though, made everything right with no hassles and even got me an '08 black/white which I like better.


----------



## theone29

My 2nd Wife...:thumbsup: 
View attachment 109338


----------



## Forrest Root

theone29 said:


> My 2nd Wife...:thumbsup:


That'll do nicely. I think other wheels would look better, especially without all the decals and the paired spokes, but my taste isn't yours.


----------



## Fastone091

theone29 said:


> My 2nd Wife...:thumbsup:
> View attachment 109338


That 595 rocks very nice job one of the better ones i have seen.


----------



## woliii




----------



## colnago_ed

woliii said:


>



sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Gino'61

*New 595*

This is the replacement for the frame with the "small crack on the seat tube"...
Can't complain! Thanks again Chas, for the great support ! 

View attachment 110553


----------



## unagidon

My new baby.


----------



## davey d

*look 595 ultra*

Had problems getting this posted something todo with file size, my new dream machine shame I have to wait till spring to race it!!!


----------



## toonraid

Interesting looking pedals - what are they?

Does everyone take their bikes to the same house (garage) to picture or is that garage door just a very popular model, I must have seen hundreds of NICE bikes pictured against the same door on RBR.


----------



## wuggabugga

Nice!


----------



## ezzy

toonraid said:


> Interesting looking pedals - what are they?
> 
> Does everyone take their bikes to the same house (garage) to picture or is that garage door just a very popular model, I must have seen hundreds of NICE bikes pictured against the same door on RBR.


Hey - that was my line:thumbsup: 

I've been thinking the same thing too eversince i dont know... - or maybe we have finally revealed the secret RBR members community center hangout - that would of course be the right place to flash your brand new build 

/ezzy


----------



## davey d

Hi there
The pedals are look keo carbon Ti, full build was 595 ultra,Pro stealth evo bar and steam, full Dura Ace, Selle italia xp, the Zipp 606 wheels are off my tt bike not sure how they will do during races I will probably be after some stiff clinchers for the crits any ideas???


----------



## colnago_ed

:thumbsup:


davey d said:


> Had problems getting this posted something todo with file size, my new dream machine shame I have to wait till spring to race it!!!


----------



## toonraid

I had posted a thread in a different forum on best crit wheel - interested to know why you want a clincher for crits! ... I asked coz I was under the impression that there are two main requirements for a crit wheel - fast acceleration and cornering, for acceleration you need lighter rims, carbon rims fit the bill and for cornering I have heard that tubeless is better so if this is correct something like a hyperon would be ideal - but I am not confident on my theory so would be great to have more input from others.


----------



## Forrest Root

toonraid said:


> I had posted a thread in a different forum on best crit wheel - interested to know why you want a clincher for crits! ... I asked coz I was under the impression that there are two main requirements for a crit wheel - fast acceleration and cornering, for acceleration you need lighter rims, carbon rims fit the bill and for cornering I have heard that tubeless is better so if this is correct something like a hyperon would be ideal - but I am not confident on my theory so would be great to have more input from others.


There is no way to say what corners better: clincher, tubular, or tubeless. Ride what you like.


----------



## davey d

To be honest it's more to race on when its wet and windy, I dont think the zipps will be up for it. I was after more traditional alu rim therefore more likely to be clincher, I like the reviews on the Easton slx, still open to suggestions


----------



## toonraid

I saw a new thread has been started in wheels & tyres with the heading of "Best crit wheels" by Davey D, let's pick it up there as I don't want to hijack this one.


----------



## unagidon

My new baby. Unfortunately, only rode it twice, for obvious reasons. Sigh...can't wait till spring!


----------



## theone29

Just got done rebuilding/upgrading my 595 Ultra. How do you like me now. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

View attachment 112393


View attachment 112394


View attachment 112395


----------



## toonraid

What size is it?


----------



## theone29

Small.


----------



## wiz465

*LookFanatic*

This is my 4th Look & I think it is the best.


----------



## texass4

*My New 585*

I've changed the bars and ditched the saddle bag, but I think I've pretty much got this setup properly.


----------



## unagidon

wiz465 said:


> This is my 4th Look & I think it is the best.


What size and stem? What length/angle is the stem? I find mine a little long and am searching for a slightly more relaxed one.


----------



## toonraid

wiz465 said:


> This is my 4th Look & I think it is the best.


Interested to know what the other 3 were and how they faired in comparison.


----------



## wiz465

*Look stable*

The other three were a 361 nude black with white decals, very cool with a white saddle & bar tape. 361 team blue / yellow & the last was 381 team cream black & red. I still have them all & have only rode the 555 twice but think I am going to like it teh best.


----------



## wiz465

*stem*

The stem is 80mm 6 degrees. The frame is an x-large & I am 6' with a 34" inseam. Hope that helps.


----------



## toonraid

wiz465 said:


> The other three were a 361 nude black with white decals, very cool with a white saddle & bar tape. 361 team blue / yellow & the last was 381 team cream black & red. I still have them all & have only rode the 555 twice but think I am going to like it teh best.


How does the handling/comfort differ between the 361 and the 555?


----------



## toonraid

wiz465 said:


> The stem is 80mm 6 degrees. The frame is an x-large & I am 6' with a 34" inseam. Hope that helps.


Do you find the short stem affecting the handling, particularly down fast downhill turns?


----------



## wiz465

I have only rode it twice since building it, but it does seem a little more stable. When riding the 361 I always felt uneasy about letting go of the bars but do not fell that way with the 555. Maybe after riding it a while I could give ou more feedback. As far as comfort I always set by bikes up with the same measurements between saddle, bars & cranks so my riding stance is the same.


----------



## wiz525

Here are 2 of the bikes wiz465 owns. They somehow make their way into my hands (being his son). Working on trying to get that 555 from him!


----------



## toonraid

I built one up for a friend but never got round to riding it as it was too small for me I like them.


----------



## wrongrobot

*The LOOK Less Traveled*

Heya
This WAS my beloved LOOK... a KG281, not sure the mfr. year. I didn't have it long, maybe 5 months. I had decided to pick up a second road bike, so I could leave my Bianchi at work for lunch rides. I had been obsessed by the KG281 ever since I had seen it when it had recently been released, and was a huge fan of the matte black carbon look. While it was interesting to try this frame material for the first time, I was just too enamored by the bike as a whole to really refine my understanding of how the differences FELT so much as just how much I enjoyed riding it. Put only about 1000 miles on it or so, then let it get stolen in May 07. Being a used bike find, and having taken a very long time to find it in the first place, I was unable to find another, and didn't want a new frame, though a friend was very happy with his 595 (out of my price range regardless) so I ultimately pulled the trigger on a Cervelo Soloist Team, which is a sharp, fast flyer. But I have always wanted to get another Look, and finally did so this week. Pictures of that one when I have them. Attached is my KG 281 RIP.
thom

PS I should note this photo is from the previous owner. I never even had much time to photograph this bike in my time as it's owner. MEH! I added a Sella yellow seat, a carbon aero bar from FSA, changed out the wheels and added my Garmin. Though there were no remains to even suggest the bike once existed when it was stolen, I HAD taken the Garmin and seat off and thus they were all that remained. HA.


----------



## tyrade

*2008 Look 585 Optimum*

My first Look...

Campy Chorus
Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels
Deda stem and bars
FSA seatpost

XL (57cm) - 16.4 lbs with pedals, computer and cage


----------



## athenasoar

sweet bike! this is the build that I have envisioned for my look... but in a different size 



tyrade said:


> My first Look...
> 
> Campy Chorus
> Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels
> Deda stem and bars
> FSA seatpost
> 
> XL (57cm) - 16.4 lbs with pedals, computer and cage


----------



## tyrade

Thanks. 

I actually tried to get the black frame, but only the Grey frame (more like silver) is available in the US. Really glad tho, as I like how the Grey turned out.


----------



## wrongrobot

I finally got my KG381 a few days ago, but haven't been able to ride it yet. There was a broken spoke from the shipping, which I needed to repair. Additionally, I'm moving parts around between this and my Cervelo (bringing over the Cervelo's Easton SL rims, the shorter FSA stem, and some sweet bars I put on that bike, and keeping the rest) today I was trying to move the cassettes around between them, but the 10-speed Ultegra cassette from the Cervelo fit on the 9-speed freehub (Dura Ace hub) that came with the Look, but the other way around failed: putting the Look's 9 cassette on the Easton's 10-speed freehub. As it turns out, the Dura-Ace 10 freehub can only take the Dura-Ace 10 cassette, while the 9 freehub could take 10 AND 9. So while the Look's wheels are now safely on the Cervelo for resale, my Look is stranded until I get the 9-speed hub replacement special ordered.

Aside from that, the bike is gorgeous, and today not being a rain day, I was jonesing to ride it.


----------



## deputycag

My new look 595 Ultra.

Pens


----------



## bikerneil

*My 595*

Here's my new 595. Size Medium, weighs 16.30 lbs with pedals.

Love it!


----------



## wArden

Is that 16.3 with the lights and computer? If so, pretty impressive.
It's impressive even if the weight was without the accessories, too.


----------



## wiz465

That is the cream of the crop. I would like to go to that frame but I built my 555 for the price of your frame. Good pic too.


----------



## bikerneil

*Weight of my white 595*

My bike weighs 15.85 lbs with no pedals, no computer, lights, or anything else. 

Weight is 16.30 lbs with pedals and bottle cage, but no light, computer, or rearview mirror.

Love it.


----------



## profkrispy

profkrispy said:


> I recently purchased Gnarly 928's Look 585. It took a couple of weeks to build and the pictures really don't do the bike justice. It is the most stable bike I have ever ridden! It hasn't yet helped my tendency to turn into a parachute on descents but that's no fault of the bike. Extremely well mannered, it floats over sections of rides that used to be a grind. I couldn't be happier. A big thanks to Gnarly928 for a wonderful frame and to C-40 for sizing advice.


I've had this bike since last July and it feels better each ride. It's been updated with some new bars and seatpost. The saddle is the same just a different color, and with titanium rails.


----------



## spencercanon

*resurrected KG196 TT*

Here's a rare one for you. When I bought this 196 frame, it had been spray painted black and was being used as a track bike. I hand-sanded it down to the bare carbon and then repainted part of it, leaving a lot of the carbon showing. It's actually not too heavy (about 17.5lbs) and is now back on active racing duty.


----------



## toonraid

Congradulations on the best custom paint job I have ever seen on any frame.


----------



## slyboots

spencercanon said:


> Here's a rare one for you. When I bought this 196 frame, it had been spray painted black and was being used as a track bike. I hand-sanded it down to the bare carbon and then repainted part of it, leaving a lot of the carbon showing. It's actually not too heavy (about 17.5lbs) and is now back on active racing duty.


that's a great LOOKing bike :thumbsup:


----------



## slyboots

*my rig for 2008*

Ok, I finally built the wheels yesterday and my bike is ready for the upcoming season.


----------



## psycholist

Just built up my 585 ultra. First ride today, A beautiful day in San Francisco.


----------



## wArden

Amazing! What a view!


----------



## psycholist

wArden said:


> Amazing! What a view!



The weather has been pretty wet and cloudy the last week or so, so getting out to ride today was not an option.


----------



## chas

wArden said:


> Amazing! What a view!


And such nice weather! During the SF Half Marathon yesterday, we had 35mph headwinds and freezing rain for the last few miles...fun. :cryin: 

Nice bike. Enjoy.

*[email protected]*


----------



## psycholist

Updated the Wheels


----------



## sweetnsourbkr

I don't remember if I posted mine yet. It took me a while to find a picture that I liked. It's so hard to 'stop' and take pics when I'm riding this thing ... it just wants to keep going and going and going and going .... :thumbsup: 

Built as:

Look 585 Origin (Titan Weave finish)
Campagnolo Chorus grouppo
Campagnolo Zonda wheels
Wipperman 10sp chain
FSA SL-K compact cranks
FSA Wing Pro alu handlebars
Thomson Elite seatpost
Brooks Swift titanium saddle
Speedplay Zero pedals
Tao Tacx bottle cages
Vredestein Fortezza Quattro tyres


----------



## LookDave

*My 565*

2007 565 XL
Campy Chorus shifters, brakes, rear derailleur, and cassette
Centaur 50/34 crankset and CT front derailleur
Speedplay Light Action pedals
KMC X10SL chain
Easton Ascent II wheels
Thomson Elite seatpost and X2 Stem
Deda Newton Shallow Bars
SSM Regal saddle

Underpowered engine not pictured  

View attachment 116714


----------



## DocVijay

LookDave said:


> Underpowered engine not pictured


Hey! I've got one of those on my bike as well!


----------



## salesguy

*My look 595 with zipp 808s*

check it out


----------



## Adjudic8r

*My New 586*

15.63 pounds
Campy Record Grouppo
Campy Eurus Wheels
Michelin Proce Race 2 tires
Dura Ace Pedals
Deda Newton Stem
BBB CFHandlebar
Selle SMP Eveoution Saddle
Look Cages (on order)

Now I just have to wait two more months to ride it! :mad2:


----------



## Forrest Root

Adjudic8r said:


> 15.63 pounds
> Campy Record Grouppo
> Dura Ace Pedals
> Deda Newton Stem
> BBB CFHandlebar
> Selle SMP Evelution Saddle
> Look Cages (on order)
> 
> Now I just have to wait two more months to ride it! :mad2:


That's a darned sexy scooter. What size it be? And iffin' you don't mind, what'd ya pay for it?


----------



## Adjudic8r

Thanks! It is a "Large" frame. I had it built for $7,200.00 (many of the parts came in prior to recent European price increases).


----------



## mwestray

Been on this 2006 model Look 565 for about a month, logged ~500 miles or so. I'm hooked!


----------



## UcannotBsirius

*My new 585*

I've posted pics of my newly built 585 on a seperate thread, but what the hell, here's one for the collection.....

Look 585, size L, DT Swiss Mon Chasserale wheelset, mix of Campag Record / Chorus, Deda finishing kit, Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbono saddle......


----------



## Phaedrus75

*Thanks to RBR !!!!*

Just wanted to say thanks to the members of RBR for all of the useful information that you provide. I was recently looking for my first 'serious' road bike and the information I acquired here swayed me into purchasing a used 2005 Look 555 which I absolutely love. Full Dura Ace, Fizik Arione, custom wheelset with Chris King hubs, HSC 5 fork, Easton EC90 bar, Easton EC70 seatpost.........As a relative newbie to cycling I already have had alot of questions which I've found answered in most of the older posts, so in short this site ROCKS and thanks......you may add one more addict to the list!!!.......so, if I've done this correctly a pic of my bike should be attached, if not I will post one shortly........


----------



## kreger

i hear bikes are easier to ride with pedals =)

thats a solid build, whats with *impulsive* on the front hub?


----------



## ewitz

Marble bar tape?


----------



## Phaedrus75

I purchased the bike off of ebay and the seller used his signature on all of his pictures, hence the impulsive.......since I have been riding it instead of photographing it I just used one of the pics from the auction......and yes, I dont really care for the tape either.....but it is in decent shape so I figure I will use it for a season and then retape it......since I've been riding all I see is OCLV carbon and Orbea bikes, a few Cervelo here and there.....I'm in Arkansas so Competitive Cyclist gets a little attention......but its nice to own a bike that you typically dont see everyday.......anyway......thanks again !!


----------



## edk

My 2,5 year old KXlight and my new 585.

The KXlight is 7,9 kg (17.4 lbs)
The 585 is 7,2 kg (15.9 lbs)


----------



## slyboots

could you, please, post more pics of the KX Light? i'd like to have a white one... mine is black...


----------



## edk

Here some close ups of the KXlight. It's is the french RAGT-team edition.


----------



## toonraid

I am vague on the KX-light - care to educate me in terms of specific qualities and difference to rest of the look line up of the time. Thanks


----------



## edk

toonraid said:


> I am vague on the KX-light - care to educate me in terms of specific qualities and difference to rest of the look line up of the time. Thanks


In 2003 the spanish Kelme team rode the KX frame and a year later it was 'bike of the year' in spain. In 2004 the french MG Rover RAGT-team rode the Tour with the KXlight. In 2005 the white team frame became available for the public. 

In 2004 the bike (KX) was fitted with the hsc4 fork, a year later with the lighter hsc5 fork and then it was called KXlight.

Besides the fork it's not a particular light bike. The frame has strange triangular tubes, which not everybody like much.

I like it because it's strong, Tour-proof, white and not so often seen.


----------



## slyboots

edk said:


> Here some close ups of the KXlight. It's is the french RAGT-team edition.


It's beautiful. I'm so jealous... in a good way...


----------



## toonraid

What is the frame construction - alu, carb?


----------



## edk

toonraid said:


> What is the frame construction - alu, carb?


It has carbon fibre tubes glued together with aluminium lugs.


----------



## Originalyappa

*Look 585 Ltd Ed.*

Here is my new machine, i've posted it on another thread, however i hope these pictures will come up a bit better.

Look 585 Limited Edition
Size: 53cm
Group: SRAM Force
Wheels: Mavic Ksryium SL SSC
Stem and Bar: V02
Bar Tape: LOOK
Bottle Cages: LOOK Carbon
Saddle: San Marco Apside
Pedals: LOOK Keo Carbon

Weight: 15.5 pounds


----------



## jun1662

*KG 461 Jaja*

This is my second post but I promised my bike a birthday gift, sorry for that. .
Firstly, thanks to this forum, and to all the folks here, FWIW, well the love of the sport . . contributed so much to my healthy lifestyle

So satisfied and love the handling of this frame that, well maybe it deserves a campy record grupo for its 5th birthday! or maybe its for me?

Cheers to all ! !


----------



## Kees

I can't find anything about this l;imited edition on the Look website.
Is it new and available in Europe and USA ??


----------



## Originalyappa

Kees said:


> I can't find anything about this l;imited edition on the Look website.
> Is it new and available in Europe and USA ??


I came across the Limited Edition version in a bike shop in Leicester in the UK, and came across another one not that far away from Leicester. I ended up getting the Ltd Ed from another bike shop in Derbyshire which was on sale. It is a 2007 model (hence being on sale) and i think they are not many of them around.

Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Kees

Originalyappa said:


> I came across the Limited Edition version in a bike shop in Leicester in the UK, and came across another one not that far away from Leicester. I ended up getting the Ltd Ed from another bike shop in Derbyshire which was on sale. It is a 2007 model (hence being on sale) and i think they are not many of them around.
> 
> Whereabouts are you?



I live in the netherlands and bought this year a new Look 585 ultra.
But i have never seen this colors on the 585 before,very very nice.


----------



## chas

Kees said:


> I can't find anything about this l;imited edition on the Look website.
> Is it new and available in Europe and USA ??


These were only available through the UK distributor.

*[email protected]*


----------



## Tumppi

*Look 595 Ultra ProTeam*

Here is mine:


----------



## DocVijay

*My 486 - Updated Pics*

Here are some new pictures of my Look 486 after a few changes, including new aerobars, and Nokon cables. The only problem is that the Nokon housing tends to rattle a bit fwhere it is inside the frame. Need to figure out a solution fast. It's not loud at all, but I notice it, and it's driving me crazy!


----------



## jmg1848

Another pix of my 585, It is such a fun bike that I am ignoring the others...I desperately want Look bottle cages and a new saddle (toupe 130, black) and post maybe (seat slid during this ride, again)


----------



## DocVijay

I've always found it interesting that even though the basic form is the same for pretty much all bikes, some makers produce frames that are simply beautiful. There hasn't been a single Look posted in this thread that wasn't a great looking bike. While there are many quality frames out there, some just look so much nicer than others. Look frames are beautiful and just classy all around. Orbea frames are simply gorgeous. The new Pinarello Prince is absolutely amazing to look at. Others are just plain in comparison. My wife's Specialized is a great bike. The frame is first rate, but it just doesn't have the presence that others have. I mean, they all use the same materials, but some just turn out better than others.


----------



## slyboots

That's too subjective. Personally I find all the carbon Orbea frames overly designed and don't like them at all. And I think that KG381 is the best looking Look frame.


----------



## funknuggets

*huh?*



DocVijay said:


> I've always found it interesting that even though the basic form is the same for pretty much all bikes, some makers produce frames that are simply beautiful. There hasn't been a single Look posted in this thread that wasn't a great looking bike. While there are many quality frames out there, some just look so much nicer than others. Look frames are beautiful and just classy all around. Orbea frames are simply gorgeous. The new Pinarello Prince is absolutely amazing to look at. Others are just plain in comparison. My wife's Specialized is a great bike. The frame is first rate, but it just doesn't have the presence that others have. I mean, they all use the same materials, but some just turn out better than others.


same thing could be said about women. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Some people like simplistic beauty, others like overdone, less than subtle finish. 

To me, LOOK has moved from a somewhat utilitarian design, to one of more modern technical look. They have done this without having to resort to kooky swooping, overly finished frame molding.... and kept their modifications technical in nature, and just used the finishing to complement the frame. Orbea, to me, while... somewhat eyecatching, do not seem to be for any other reason than aesthetic. Some may argue, but a guy on my team opened up a short-lived shop... and had the area exclusive on Orbea. I tried several frames... and they rode big (like oversized and overshaped tubing for no apparent reason, and provided little of the ride feedback that I like in a bike. My few rides don't make me an expert by any means... 

I just feel that the Orbeas spend more time adding clearcoat and enhancing their molding shape for the sake of being pretty... rather than being technically better or practical. I was riding this weekend with a guy that had one and I was looking at some of the overbuilt portions of his Orca. Blah. 

I think LOOK provides a nice blend of technical and flash... and some of the bad boys on this thread brought out some chi-chi bling for their bikes. Im both jealous and jealous.


----------



## jecjec81

My first ever Road Bike!


----------



## wuggabugga

Very Nice!

Welcome to the "Look" world!


----------



## jecjec81

wuggabugga said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> Welcome to the "Look" world!


Thanks! I can't wait until I ride it this weekend! :aureola:


----------



## Forrest Root

Very nice. Enjoy it.


----------



## jmg1848

*ergo 4 ti seatpost problem fixed*



jmg1848 said:


> Another pix of my 585, It is such a fun bike that I am ignoring the others...I desperately want Look bottle cages and a new saddle (toupe 130, black) and post maybe (seat slid during this ride, again)



my buddy roughed up the surface of the clamping area and wallah! perfect-o


----------



## jmg1848

Updated:

installed white (didn't have a black one) 130 Toupe Ti

removed deda 215 handlebar (could not reach levers) and deda newtown stem, replaced with easton ea90 (ea, not ec) OS stem (120mm) and easton ec90 OS bar (less drop and I can reach brakes - woohoo)

installed cateye wirless strade (white) and new fizik tape

Still need the look cages and maybe a black saddle if I ever come across one! Otherwise, it is set-up perfect. As mentioned earlier, the look ergo ti post problem was resolved by roughing up clamping surface


----------



## Ramjm_2000

*New 555*

New addition to the stable:
Look 555 Med
Chorus Mix
FSA Caron Pro w/ AC Hollow Cromo BB
FSA Wing Pro Shallow 
Syntace F119
FSA SLK Carbon Post
CB Quattro Sls
Shown here w/ my reference set OP CD Ceramics/WI H1s. After I get a good idea of the difference b/w my Lynskey and the Look it will either get my Topolino C19s or Ksyriums SL SSCs (all black version).


----------



## benolium

*2008 Look 585 Origin*

My first Look 

2008 Look 585 Origin
Size: 53cm
Group: Dura Ave
Crankset: SRAM Force Carbon 50/34
Bar/Stem: Aluminum (Generic) Upgrading to Deda Soon
Post: Carbon (Generic)
Seat: Fizak Pave Sport
Cages: Carbon (20g.)
Wheels: American Classic Sprint 350
Tires: Michelin Pro Race II
Weight: 15.65


----------



## wuggabugga

Great bike! What make of seat post is on your bike?


----------



## benolium

wuggabugga said:


> Great bike! What make of seat post is on your bike?


Thanks

Not sure what seat post this is, it was on the bike when I bought it from the shop. kinda generic. I need to upgrade post, stem and bar. Probably to Deda, or Easton. If nothing more than to shed a few grams....i'm sure that there are a few "g's" to loose in the bar/stem.:thumbsup:


----------



## jun1662

*Another Look 585*

Just to share my 2nd Look a 585, 
















Coming from a KG461, the difference in comfort is really something, the only thing that is bugging me is the creaking headset. I'm not so sure though what or where its coming from I'll check it later but I hope someone can help me on this. :mad2: Its one week old now. Cheers


----------



## Originalyappa

do your spaces move freely? Does the FSA head spin around? If they do your compression cap needs to be tighten 'properly'.


----------



## jun1662

Originalyappa said:


> do your spaces move freely? Does the FSA head spin around? If they do your compression cap needs to be tighten 'properly'.


Thanks, actually no it is tight but when I checked, the internal expander seems to be loose. I retightened it to about 10 n-m and see if it will solve the problem.


----------



## jecjec81

Some minor updates on my first road bike.

- Shimano Wireless computer is added.
- Fork steerer is cut off.
- Bottle cage and bottle.

I am still saving money to replace the seat post and stem.

So far, I've got around 350kms on 3 rides registered on my bike.

Edit:

And yes, the chain location is correct. I am maintaining 30kph on a 50 front and 14 rear for training.


----------



## hockinsk

Here's my NOS Look 595 07

Still waiting on my 3T Rotunda bars and Arx stem, so have bought a pair of ITM Milleniums and a Visia stem just to get the thing finished, hence the un-trimmed fork tube. Nothing that special, although the SpeedComposites hubs are my own build onto 50mm Planet-X's with X-Rays. The Crank is a modified Veloce Infinite machined to be able to take CT2 rings while all other equipment is Record. White Keo Sprints & HUDZ finishes her off nicely.


----------



## jecjec81

Upgraded my stem, handle bar and seat post. Changed the color of my tape but I have to re-do it because I didn't finished it properly.

I will be replacing my wheel set pretty soon.


----------



## bmxhacksaw

hockinsk said:


> Here's my NOS Look 595 07
> 
> Still waiting on my 3T Rotunda bars and Arx stem, so have bought a pair of ITM Milleniums and a Visia stem just to get the thing finished, hence the un-trimmed fork tube. Nothing that special, although the SpeedComposites hubs are my own build onto 50mm Planet-X's with X-Rays. The Crank is a modified Veloce Infinite machined to be able to take CT2 rings while all other equipment is Record. White Keo Sprints & HUDZ finishes her off nicely.


Can I have it?


----------



## ktam

Just completed the build for my first Look bike! Definitely an upgrade from my old aluminum frame!


----------



## kwc

ktam said:


> Just completed the build for my first Look bike! Definitely an upgrade from my old aluminum frame!


Congrats! FYI: you can clean those wheels up reel nice with a blow dryer -- about 30-60 seconds across each decal, then peel, and those Neuvation stickers come off pretty clean. It will take about 15 minutes to get them all off, but it's worth the cleaner look:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kwc/2461333504/in/set-72157604853537044/


----------



## BiscuitPower

*Another LJ 381*

"Upgraded" 'bout a month ago from my old 531 Mercian(which is still used daily). Mostly Record with the exception of the RD which is chorus. Wheel upgrade planned for the future, but honestly for what I paid for 'em the newer vento's aren't that bad- little noisy maybe. Now if would just stop raining on my days off I could actually put in that long ride I've been waiting for.:thumbsup:

Ps. If anyone is familiar with KeO sprint pedals, please check out this thread maybe you can help:idea:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=131958


----------



## maximum7

Here's my poor mans Look. 3 weeks old. 
Question...What determines if the frame has "Look" name on it or the model number on the downtube?


----------



## Tumppi

*My 595 Ultra Proteam final setup*

Here she is with white Far and Near hoods. Campagnolo Hyperons are in the way for windy days.


----------



## tsteahr

After looking through all the great bikes on this thread, I noticed there is not one red/black 585 so I decided to post a few pics of mine.

First the obligatory garage door shot and then a couple more. She has about 10k wonderful miles on her, every one has been a joy.


----------



## bourget117

*My Look*

I cant believe how many people are really into their Look bicycles here on this forum. After all these years I thought I was the only one. So after stumbling upon this thread, I thought i should join in and post some pics.
I have been the original owner of this bike for twenty years. I bought it from a local shop when I was about sixteen years old with money I made from working after school. I had it on layaway for almost two years till I paid it off. Its only been ridden once! Took it for a ride the day that I built it and its been sitting in my living room on display, kind of like a piece of artwork ever since. Its just too beautiful to ride. I have owned several other bikes, all ridden hard and often, but this will always be my favorite bike that I want to keep forever.


----------



## jun1662

Wow, even the history is worth noting. Very nice!


----------



## kreger

uh, i dont think i understand, if you love this bike why dont you ride the hell out of it?

a happy bike is a bike that gets ridden.


----------



## jecjec81

that bike is classic.


----------



## bourget117

kreger said:


> uh, i dont think i understand, if you love this bike why dont you ride the hell out of it?
> 
> a happy bike is a bike that gets ridden.


 I know, your right, it should be ridden. I have had other bikes(Merlin, Serotta) that ride great too and get ridden often. But there is something about this bike that I just want to keep it looking new forever.


----------



## jmg1848

Look 555's are great looking >>>


----------



## 800lbgorilla

*New baby*

Still at a loss for words at how great a bike the 585 is. Couldn't be happier with the fit, handling, ride quality and overall performance.


----------



## abstrack

*my LOOK 585*

My 2007 LOOK 585 pro team. Campagnolo Centaur gear with Chorus titanium seatpost. The ride is great!:thumbsup:


----------



## jmg1848

abstrack said:


> My 2007 LOOK 585 pro team. Campagnolo Centaur gear with Chorus titanium seatpost. The ride is great!:thumbsup:



I have the same bike, "nothing else sounds quite like a 5 8 5"

love it, enjoy


----------



## Ramjm_2000

Final version (at least for now). Upgraded since last pic with Topolino C19s Mavic SSC brakes. The 555 is an outstanding frame.


----------



## bourget117

Ramjm_2000 said:


> Final version (at least for now). Upgraded since last pic with Topolino C19s Mavic SSC brakes. The 555 is an outstanding frame.



Thats a sharp looking bike! Im actually considering picking up a 555. Seems like a good combination of performance and looks without having to spend the big bucks.


----------



## Ramjm_2000

Thanks. The 555 is definitely my favorite non-ISP LOOK. I like the 585 but given the fact that the 555 is non-lugged has a slightly longer HT (ie.. less spacer needed) and costs around $1K less it's hard to see the need to go for the 585. After testing out a NOS 565 and a 07 585 I could not justify the extra expense (especially since I love the black 555 paint scheme) on a back up bike. 

J


----------



## Rich.H

Here is my recently acquired 2008 Pro Team

Etape 2008 spec

<a href="https://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn141/R500FRS/?action=view&current=IMG_7464.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn141/R500FRS/IMG_7464.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Bike tart spec:thumbsup: 

<a href="https://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn141/R500FRS/?action=view&current=IMG_7462.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn141/R500FRS/IMG_7462.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Rich


----------



## Originalyappa

what is the weight of the bike with those Mavics?


----------



## T-shirt

abstrack,

Incroyable, magnifique!

Enjoy.


----------



## Rich.H

Originalyappa said:


> what is the weight of the bike with those Mavics?


Interesting question - something I gave a lot of thought to before purchasing them.

The short answer is that I can;'t give you an answer as I have no means of weighing my bikes 

I have only done 100 miles on the Mavics so far but the subjective view is that yes, when you pick the bike up, you do notice the additional (c.350g?) weight of the Mavics over the Shimano wheels. Out on the road though, that fades. The bike feels less lively with the Mavics but on the rolling roads where I do a lot of my riding, they feel great. Over 20 mph they seem to require less effort to keep them rolling, at least on flat / low grade terrain. I haven't used them on longer / steeper climbs as yet, but that is what I have the Shimano for. Now, if Mavic could shed 200g or so.....:thumbsup: 

I think I have ended up with a couple of wheelsets that give me options for the types of rides that I do most often. I suspect that the Mavics will stay on the bike most of the time, with the Shimano being used for hilly sportive rides and this year at least, the Etape

Rich


----------



## mfuchs

*My new Look 555*

Picked this frameset up from a friend and moved the components from my Klein Q pro. I love this bike. I think it is a 2005 but it was brand new when I got it. It has the HSC5SL fork and a mix of Chorus and Record with Neutron wheels. Saddle will be the next thing (either white or blue or a combo) but this one works for now.


----------



## unagidon

mfuchs said:


> Picked this frameset up from a friend and moved the components from my Klein Q pro. I love this bike. I think it is a 2005 but it was brand new when I got it. It has the HSC5SL fork and a mix of Chorus and Record with Neutron wheels. Saddle will be the next thing (either white or blue or a combo) but this one works for now.


Very nice! The 05 model is actually better than the newer ones, since they were still made in Tunisia at the time.


----------



## Ramjm_2000

unagidon said:


> Very nice! The 05 model is actually better than the newer ones, since they were still made in Tunisia at the time.


Define better. Are African frames better than Asian? Lugged better than non? I've ridden both the older 555 and one of my riding partners rides the 565. The new model is lighter, and replaced both the 565 and 555,. I wouldn't call it better, just African.


----------



## Campbelllevy

Look 555 with full Sram Red


----------



## maximum7

What determines if the down tube says Look or the model number?


----------



## chas

maximum7 said:


> What determines if the down tube says Look or the model number?


Prior to 2007, all frames had LOOK on the downtube. For 2007 and 2008, only the "Proteam" paint scheme had LOOK on the downtube, while the rest had the model number. :thumbsup: 

*[email protected]*


----------



## maximum7

My Look 555 came with the HSC4 fork. The website shows HSC5. What happened?


----------



## toonraid

Frames coming from taiwan are shipped with HSC4 and ones from Nevers HSC5 I think the HSC5 is around 100 bucks more expensive.


----------



## maximum7

Is there a big difference? Should I be bummed?


----------



## wArden

maximum7 said:


> Is there a big difference? Should I be bummed?


The difference is that the 5's are one piece-carbon and the 4's, although still full carbon, the drop outs are separate pieces and bonded.


----------



## Starcon777

2006 Look 486.......................
View attachment 130230


View attachment 130231


View attachment 130232


----------



## jun1662

*Another Look 585*

This my 2nd post, but what the heck! !










Upgraded the following: ceramic bearings for Record BB, rollers and Mavic Ksyrium SL. . Prologo Saddle, white bar tape, performance-wise; bearing upgrade increased my efficiency probably by 20%, big difference on uphill, 

My LBS offered me 2 frames at the time I was deciding and i favored this frame over a Colnago CLX. Nothing against the Nag, but perhaps because of the fact that this thing is rare in my area. Aawwwwesome so far! ! After 4 months I'm convinced.


----------



## jefflimpt

*My Look Stable*

Here are my Look bikes. I absolutely love them. Hopefully will get a 586 in the future. Enjoy.

View attachment 131420


View attachment 131421


----------



## Galico

*Look 585*

2007 585
Ultegra Triple 10 Crank-(I need the granny gears for our Canyons in Salt Lake City)
Dura-Ace Breaks, Derailleur's, Cassette, Easton E70 Bars, Selle Italia SLR saddle,
Speedplay Titanium pedals.
I have 11,500 miles on my Look.
Weight just a few grams under 17lbs
I had a 555 that I crashed (it was atop my car-ugh)

​


----------



## brett

*its been a while coming*

heres a replacement for my 595 ultra. I have been critical of Australian importers but in hind sight i would like to thank them, particilarly Tim. It must be difficult trying to please me and also communicate with France, which is made even harder due to time and language differences. This is my 3rd 595 build so i would like to thank Matt at my LBS. They are not look dealers yet they have bent over backwards to accomodate me and only ever charged for the initial build. To everyone in oz, support your LBS and try to resist buying from overseas. Its all about economy of scale, so unless we increase our market demand we wil never get a fair go from overseas manufacturers, and prices will remain high. Thanks also to Chas, look USA and to Christian, who is from Look France. 

My 595 ultra was replaced under warranty with this frame. The incorrect frame has been sent from France . Look France has offered to replace it with a 09 595 ultra, and to keep riding this until the new frame is ready. Also they have offered me knicks and jersey. They have been generous . I am thinking of keeping this frame to save a lot of hassles all around.To anyone considering a look in Australia, it is a large outlay, but worth the extra dollars. For your own peace of mind, with warranty etc buy local. The last photo is of my old frame showing the problems.Can anyone confirm this is an 08 frame. The lettering is red and silver (my 08 ultra was red and white) and the frame shows carbon weave (08 ultra was black).


----------



## branzzz

my look 555.


----------



## Hagakure

Hiya! I'm an Aussie, I like to ride, just thought I'd say Hi and show off the new Pushy!!!!! It's really nice.


----------



## ETWN Stu

Welcome to the forum..

I am an Aussie too and I think you may find that there are a few of us here!

what did you have before this one and how long have you been riding for?
Your saddle seems to be pointing down a bit there son,,,level that sucker straight.
What size it the frame is it and what are the specs on your gear box?

Stu


----------



## Hagakure

ETWN Stu said:


> Welcome to the forum..
> 
> I am an Aussie too and I think you may find that there are a few of us here!
> 
> what did you have before this one and how long have you been riding for?


I've been riding since back when I was a kid in the 80's Started with the Compulsory Cyclops BMX, then a Malvern Star 5 Star, to a Repco, a Trek and a Cervelo Soloist. 



ETWN Stu said:


> Your saddle seems to be pointing down a bit there son,,,level that sucker straight.


That picture does make it look wonky. It's dead level though Stu. Honest to Christ!



ETWN Stu said:


> What size it the frame is it and what are the specs on your gear box?
> Stu


XL Frame. The Cluster, if that's what you mean by Gearbox is 12-23


----------



## unagidon

*Jefflimpt - pros & cons 555 vs 585?*

I've always wanted first hand opinion on the diff between 555 vs. 585, as a 585 optimum would be my "dream bike." However, being a mere mortal that rides at average 15.5mph, what differences would I be able to feel? What differences do you feel between your two bikes?

Thanks.



jefflimpt said:


> Here are my Look bikes. I absolutely love them. Hopefully will get a 586 in the future. Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 131420
> 
> 
> View attachment 131421


----------



## ETWN Stu

you must be a big boy??? i ride a xs and the top of my bars fit under one of my training partners xl frames bars.

nice spread of gears you have there I am on compacts + 12-25

good old malvan star...my first was a Nock and Kirby, than Repco than I got my self a job and its been Italian all the...apart from a S3 Gallium Argon.


----------



## jefflimpt

Unagidon,

I don't know the difference between the 555 and 585 as I have a 595 and 585. I as sure that somebody can answer your question. 

jefflimpt


----------



## Hagakure

ETWN Stu said:


> you must be a big boy??? i ride a xs and the top of my bars fit under one of my training partners xl frames bars.
> 
> nice spread of gears you have there I am on compacts + 12-25
> 
> good old malvan star...than Repco


Malvern Star and Repco - The cornerstone of any Australian Childhood from the 70's or 80's


----------



## Hagakure

ETWN Stu said:


> nice spread of gears you have there I am on compacts + 12-25


You know I have only ever had this same spread and never changed. I know you can change as there's other ratios that you can choose. Meh! I'm old and set in my ways so what am I going to do.

My mate just showed up on his new Special'lies Tarmac SL with the New Carbon Dura-ace Cranks - there a wicked bit of kit! Looks tits!


----------



## toonraid

brett said:


> Can anyone confirm this is an 08 frame. The lettering is red and silver (my 08 ultra was red and white) and the frame shows carbon weave (08 ultra was black).


It is indeed the 08 frame - exactly like mine.


----------



## 007dwb

*white-out*

My new ride....

2007 595 (XL)
RED 50x34; 11-23
Arione Team CX
FSA stem
Jagwire housing

thanks,
d


----------



## philippec

*Team-issue Look 555*

... our NOS (2006) Team-issue pink/white Look 555 rockin' and rollin' in the Alpes...


----------



## LookDK

*Look 585*

Shimano Dura Ace 7800 10sp
Zipp 404 
Cinelli RAM integrated handlebar/stem
Look Ergopost Custom seatpost
fizik sadle
Look KéO Carbon Ti pedals


----------



## chrizzach

my LOOK 585 Team

Campagnolo Chorus CT
Deda Zero
Mavic SSC Brakes
Fulcrum Racing Zero Red


----------



## T-shirt

chrizzach said:


> my LOOK 585 Team


 :8: ..B.o.t.Y. :8:




.


----------



## Hagakure

chrizzach said:


> my LOOK 585 Team
> 
> Campagnolo Chorus CT
> Deda Zero
> Mavic SSC Brakes
> Fulcrum Racing Zero Red



Mate, I'm color blind. If that's actually Pink, that's sweet looking. Looks kind of Purple(ish) to me.


----------



## chrizzach

my look 585 team with campa chorus ct and fulcrum racing zero red.


----------



## Originalyappa

Nice Machine!

What size is that? and What is your centre of BB to top of seat measurement? Saddle to bar drop?


----------



## ezzy

time for some travel pics to show that a Look nicely fits any gorgeous scenery 

specs:
look 585 2007 team white size L
campagnolo record 2007 50/34, 11-25
look keo carbon
easton tempest II alu with vredestein fortezza tricomps
deda zero 100 stem with deda newton handlebar
fizik arione team edt / specialized toupe
garmin edge 705

cheers:thumbsup: 
ezzy

tuscany (spring 2008)
View attachment 134718


galibier (july 2008)
View attachment 134719


----------



## chas

ezzy said:


> time for some travel pics to show that a Look nicely fits any gorgeous scenery


Wow ezzy,

I can't even begin to tell you how jealous I am. That looks like an amazing trip! If you have any, I'd love to see more photos from your rides. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## ezzy

i put up some pics from my trip to Alpe d'Huez this summer at http://picasaweb.google.com/svensved/AlpeDHuez2008. Pics include rides from Alpe d'Huez to Galibier, Croix de Fer, Col de Sarenne and the july 23 Tour de France stage at Alpe d'Huez. Stunning views all around and i found myself doing a lot of stops for taking pictures (good to bring your camera as an excuse for a break when you are completely smashed Unfortunately i only got one picture of a Credit Agricole rider on a 595 - but then a bunch of hammered norwegians in Credit Agricole jerseys made up for that)
Enjoy


----------



## sakurama

I love this bike but I just don't ride it anymore. It's going to fund a new mountain bike so it's up on to ebay with it. Here's the photo though: 



















Couldn't find a single photo of the AL series so I thought I'd add this to the list.


----------



## scottmilk9

I know its not a very good picture in my messy office, but i just got my 595 and had to post a pic.


----------



## Emspilot

Ahh, the AL274!!
I have one of those, yours is the first I have seen other than my own.




sakurama said:


> I love this bike but I just don't ride it anymore. It's going to fund a new mountain bike so it's up on to ebay with it. Here's the photo though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find a single photo of the AL series so I thought I'd add this to the list.


----------



## kretzel

*more '09 pics*

Alex just posted a bunch to our Facebook site from our visit to Look USA HQ today. 

http://www.new.facebook.com/profile...icon-Valley-Cycling-Center/22718189428?ref=mf

The 596 is amazing, sub 17 pounds with a Zipp disc & 808 front wheel. A few years back that would have been a climbing specialty bike! 

Cheers,


----------



## DocVijay

kretzel said:


> Alex just posted a bunch to our Facebook site from our visit to Look USA HQ today.
> 
> http://www.new.facebook.com/profile.php?id=716155606&ref=mf#/pages/Silicon-Valley-Cycling-Center/22718189428?ref=mf
> 
> The 596 is amazing, sub 17 pounds with a Zipp disc & 808 front wheel. A few years back that would have been a climbing specialty bike!
> 
> Cheers,


Is the bottom bracket for those cranks a press fit? I didn't see any threads...


----------



## stunzeed

Here my new 586


----------



## scottmilk9

that looks slick, is it all SRAM RED? I have force on my 595, and RED on my TT bike. also those wheels are sick. Good looking rig.


----------



## Daviii69

*My Look 586*

Here is my 586


----------



## stunzeed

Thx, Its RED cranks and RED brakes, the rest is force. I was an early adopter and red wasn't out when I bought the force.


----------



## il sogno

*Look 585Ultra*

Just got my 585Ultra in today. It weighs in at around 15 lbs. 


.


----------



## stunzeed

il sogno said:


> Just got my 585Ultra in today. It weighs in at around 15 lbs.
> 
> 
> .


Very Nice, I see you ended up going with the 08, im sure you got a great deal...nice move


----------



## Emspilot

Sweet!
Are those Attack wheels?




il sogno said:


> Just got my 585Ultra in today. It weighs in at around 15 lbs.
> 
> 
> .


----------



## il sogno

stunzeed said:


> Very Nice, I see you ended up going with the 08, im sure you got a great deal...nice move


Actually an '07. I wanted to get an Elle but couldn't find a single Elle for sale in the US/Canada. 

And yes I got a great deal.


----------



## il sogno

Emspilot said:


> Sweet!
> Are those Attack wheels?


They are Reynolds MV32t wheels. Carbon tubulars. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Green Hour

il sogno said:


> Actually an '07. I wanted to get an Elle but couldn't find a single Elle for sale in the US/Canada.
> 
> And yes I got a great deal.



Nice bike il sogno . 

If that was the XS on Excel's closeout, you beat me to it. 

I'm in the process of moving, so no large purchases for another 3 weeks. I was checking the site daily and was bummed when it was gone. Anyways let us know how the bike rides, etc...:thumbsup:


----------



## il sogno

The Green Hour said:


> Nice bike il sogno .
> 
> If that was the XS on Excel's closeout, you beat me to it.
> 
> I'm in the process of moving, so no large purchases for another 3 weeks. I was checking the site daily and was bummed when it was gone. Anyways let us know how the bike rides, etc...:thumbsup:


Yes. It was the XS on the Excel website. At $1988.00 it was hard to pass up. 

It's a great bike. I'm going out for another ride now.


----------



## estebanjs

*2007 look 585*

2007 look 585


----------



## Emspilot

Here's my new 585 Ultra. My previous 555 was destroyed when I was hit by a car, see this thread here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=137430

Sorry for the blue tint, it's cloudy out...I guess that did it.


----------



## BuckeyeBiker

My new ride

Full Dura Ace with Deda bits.


----------



## jhamlin38

Go BUCKEYES!!! Holy crap on a stick is that a sweet bike! Nice job man!! That is absolutely perfect. 
Couple questions. 
is your weight 180-190lbs?
how do you like the wheels? Is the stem stiff? Are those nokons? 
whats with the seat position? I can understand a slight drop of the nose, but any further down and it'd be upside down!
What size frame (traditional geometry) do you typically ride? Is that an L or XL? I ride a 59cm frame with a 58cm toptube.
Being a HUGE BUCKEYE FAN, and always lusting after looks, this is a fantastic post. Nice job and pardon my exuberance at YOUR bike.


----------



## jhamlin38

Oh yeah, one more question.... can you see the CF weave, or is it black paint?


----------



## BuckeyeBiker

jhamlin38 said:


> Go BUCKEYES!!! Holy crap on a stick is that a sweet bike! Nice job man!! That is absolutely perfect.
> Couple questions.
> is your weight 180-190lbs?
> how do you like the wheels? Is the stem stiff? Are those nokons?
> whats with the seat position? I can understand a slight drop of the nose, but any further down and it'd be upside down!
> What size frame (traditional geometry) do you typically ride? Is that an L or XL? I ride a 59cm frame with a 58cm toptube.
> Being a HUGE BUCKEYE FAN, and always lusting after looks, this is a fantastic post. Nice job and pardon my exuberance at YOUR bike.


Wow, and thanks! GO BUCKS! To answer your questions...

Right now I weigh a hair under 160 lbs. I'm about 72.5" tall, but I'm mostly inseam, hence the shorter stem.

I love these wheels. They came off my old bike which was destroyed in an accident two months ago; the wheels were off the bike at the time. They are light and fast, but feel slightly fragile. 

Not really sure if the stem is stiff or not. It feels like all the other stems I've had in the past. Sorry. 

Not sure what nokons are.

Yes, I realize the seat position is a little funny, but it feels fine when I sit on it. I've ridden it with the seat in a more normal/flat position and I almost feel like I'm about to slide off the back, so I dropped the nose a little and it feels just right now.

I ride a 58 or 59 trad. frame. This is an XL. It fits me oh so right...I feel as if I could ride for hours and hours and hours. It's also my first Look (and carbon) bike after riding a slew of steel and aluminum bikes, so maybe that has something to do with it.:idea: 


Can't wait for the game tonight up in Madison...


----------



## BuckeyeBiker

jhamlin38 said:


> Oh yeah, one more question.... can you see the CF weave, or is it black paint?


Yes, you can see the weave in most spots. There are glossy black areas around the headtube and intersection of the top and seat tube, but they transition gradually with the clear carbon weave nicely.

More pics here.


----------



## Glidedon

Hello, new here and here's my first roadbike.


----------



## branzzz

could someone help confirm with me that my look 555's BB for this year would be an english threaded one?


----------



## LookDave

branzzz said:


> could someone help confirm with me that my look 555's BB for this year would be an english threaded one?


Yes, it's English BB. I used to ride the same frame.


----------



## jecjec81

BuckeyeBiker said:


> My new ride
> 
> Full Dura Ace with Deda bits.



Super Nice bike!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

By the way, what are those wheels?


----------



## Geist

481_SL_ after many upgrades/maintenance...


----------



## BuckeyeBiker

Nice cages.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guibarhu

Hello some pics of my 585(for the sunny days)


And my 486(for the rainy days):thumbsup:


----------



## knotlover

My commuter. A Look KG66


----------



## 585opti

My 08 585 Optimum SM
All Campy Record (10 Speed) except for the brakes which are Mavic
3T Ergonova Team carbon bars and Team ARX stem
Look Keo carbon pedals
Look Ergopost 4 Seat Post
Selle Italia SLC seat
HED Ardennes wheels
Conti Attack/Force tires


----------



## alcjphil

/Users/john/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2007/France 2007/DSC00380.JPG


----------



## TheChief

*2009 Look 566*

Here my new Look 566 with '09 SRAM Rival build. With factory Fulcrum 7s and Easton EA90s. Only trainer miles so far but still pretty impressed. Neat little pinstriping on the top tube for character.


----------



## 585opti

Sweet 566. Think you are the first one? If only they had it in a geometry that suited me...
Then again, if only I could afford a second 585 Optimum in the new colors... They have red and black for 09.


----------



## desmo13

Wow, love the 566, I am waiting for my LBS to get one in so I can ride it, then buy it


----------



## TheChief

Yes, you are right, sizes are limited on the 566. I have an XL and I am 6 foot even. Small sizes are not available also and no 650 wheel version.


----------



## simplyhankk

sweeet


----------



## rward325

*UPDATED PICS*
Thank you Chas and Chris at Look for helping make this dream happen.

Bike is built with Super Record 11. 

We are almost there. Just need the pedals and the bottle cages and she will be done. I will post the final pictures after we cut the seat post tonight. For now she is a true lightweight.


----------



## rward325

desmo13 said:


> Wow, love the 566, I am waiting for my LBS to get one in so I can ride it, then buy it


Where are you located? My LBS in SoCal has 2 in stock, a M and an XL.


----------



## deroses

*A little 496 love*

2006 496 - do your best to ignore the positioning of the saddle as it is in the photos. I suppose also do your best to ignore the horrible photography skills being displayed. This bike seems to make people either upset or happy but most everyone has a distinct view one way or another.

View attachment 151087

View attachment 151088


----------



## toonraid

Out of curiosity have you tried the S-Bend bars? I assume they would place you in a more aero position in comparison to what you have on so wondering why you landed on these bars.


----------



## desmo13

2009 Look 566 Rival compact. My wife suprised me by buying it for me for Xmas. 

Swapped tires and tape.


----------



## 585opti

desmo13 said:


> 2009 Look 566 Rival compact. My wife suprised me by buying it for me for Xmas.
> 
> Swapped tires and tape.
> 
> Sweet! Congratulations!
> 
> Kudos to your wife.


----------



## Aushiker

G'day

My 2008 Look 555 at the Natural Bridge Lookout, Kalbarri, Western Australia.










Regards
Andrew


----------



## mds

My 2009 585 Origin with DA-7900 group, DA-7850-C24 wheels, Ergopost 4 seatpost, Prologo Scratch saddle, Pro Vibe stem, Pro Vibe Round bar, and Speedplay X2 pedals.


----------



## edk

Update of my 585, now with Dura Ace 7900. In this configuration 7,1kg

KXlight equipped with Dura Ace 7800.In this configuration 8,4kg


----------



## audiojan

Just placed the order for my second Look... my first one is my Look 496TRI with my custom disc and my Q-rings..


















My second bike will be a 595 origin black with white/red lettering... will post a photo as soon as it arrives and is built. This one goes with my other road bike Colnago Extreme Power. All my bikes have q-rings and Campy (completely sold on both)


----------



## wrongrobot

Following up on my posts from several pages back, I'm still riding my KG381 JJ-edition, and loving it to death. This photo was from the previous owner, when it was still wielding Mavics and stock bars... Now, I have Easton Vista SLs on it that were pulled from my Cervelo Soloist, and I've added a Ritchey WCS Carbon Aero bar, for the comforts. I'm riding this bike as my commuter from SF into Marin every other trip (a nice way to get about 40 miles in on a weekday, and enjoy the views) and one of my fixed gear projects on alternate days, and then I ride this in the event rides and centuries and such. LOVE! Oh, also, I have a Brooks Swallow on here, as with my other bikes. I swear by that seat. 

Happy Inauguration!


----------



## rward325

*It is finally Complete*

2009 Look 586
Look HSD Stem
Look ESD Bars
Campagnolo Super Record 11
HED Ardennes Stallion
Speedplay Light Action Stainless
Final Weight without the saddle bag is 15.45lbs

Thanks go out to Jim and Josh at Sand Canyon Cyclery and Chas and Chris @ Look for helping make this build possible.


----------



## LO^OK

deroses said:


> 2006 496 - do your best to ignore the positioning of the saddle as it is in the photos. I suppose also do your best to ignore the horrible photography skills being displayed. This bike seems to make people either upset or happy but most everyone has a distinct view one way or another.
> 
> View attachment 151087
> 
> View attachment 151088


Deroses, I see you are with ISM Adamo Racing saddle. What do you think of it? It's pretty rare and I couldn't resist asking you


----------



## b24fsb

I have a friend thats a tri guy, has a 596 by the way. anyway he has the adamo and says its the best seat that he has ever ridden on.


----------



## audiojan

Here's my 595. Stuck on the trainer for probably another 2 months... (wish I was back in FL and not in Sweden...).

























And my 496Tri

















I have Campy Chorus on both bikes, with FSA cranks and Q-rings.


----------



## 585opti

audiojan said:


> Here's my 595. Stuck on the trainer for probably another 2 months... (wish I was back in FL and not in Sweden...).
> 
> Audiojan,
> Where is Sweden? Just curious about the weather. Heading over next week to Lund.


----------



## audiojan

585opti said:


> [Audiojan, Where is Sweden? Just curious about the weather. Heading over next week to Lund.


I'm much further north than Lund, but the weather in Lund area should be just about freezing and you could get some snow/rain mix. Doubt you'll be able to get any riding in while you here.


----------



## tofumann

Santa came late....really late...

09' 595 Ultra


----------



## colnago_ed

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## rward325

Very Nice! Enjoy it! Let us know how it rides.


----------



## audiojan

Stunning Tofuman!

The Fulcrum Racing really looks fantastic on that bike! Love the color coordinated Neg. G brakes as well...

Not certain about the bartape though... looks like you either stopped short, or went too far... but hey, personal preference only (and not judging the functionality of it)


----------



## jecjec81

tofumann, are you from Japan?


----------



## tofumann

jecjec81 said:


> tofumann, are you from Japan?


no im not from japan


----------



## crewman

*Two LOOKS*

The first shot is from an older frame that I sold many years ago and the second is the bike I bought last year. 
Now I have a chance to buy the Pinarello Prince I rode at last years Gran Fondo Pinarello. So, what's the general consensus about keep both or selling one?.


----------



## rward325

If funds permit keep both.


----------



## Snakebitten

BuckeyeBiker said:


> My new ride
> 
> Full Dura Ace with Deda bits.



Absolute gorgeousity. :thumbsup: One question. I know you stated this is an XL frame. You are 6 1/2 feet tall. So they have a larger frame that would fit me at 6'6" tall? This is one gorgeous frame and is now included in my choices for when I decide to upgrade my frame. thanks in advance.

BTW time to update your "user gallery" pic with this pic. Looks like the 08 color scheme. Like it much better than the newer color scheme.


----------



## oily666

Now for something a bit older. These are my two ladies. The blacked out beauty is an '03 kg 361 with the CSC matte removed and replaced with custom UV resistant clear coat. It's 100% Centaur (back when it was polished). The clear coat was too nice to bother with new decals and I didn't want to spend the $$ for them anyway. I bought the 481SL frame from the RBR Classifieds. It's built with Record crank, Chorus shifters, Comp and Centaur derailleurs, FSA Compact bars and Proton wheels. It was purchased at my wife's urging so the 361 could stay in Florida  . Both greatt bikes.


----------



## Hambooh

Here is my Look 595 "Manouk" ( Manouk is my girlfriend who died 15-02-09, from a ski accident) This way she always will be with me.


----------



## OffRoadRoadie

Very nice. I just picked up a 2007 595 Origin Pro Team frame set myself. What size is yours and what is the drop distance from the saddle to the hoods, more than 63.5mm? It looks like you're using about 26-30mm of spacers under the Zero stem, yes?


----------



## jamesau

Hambooh said:


> Here is my Look 595 "Manouk" ( Manouk is my girlfriend who died 15-02-09, from a ski accident) This way she always will be with me.


Beautiful bike and tribute. I hope the bike brings you both the ecstasy and (sweet) suffering that befits its name.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## KrisEA

Here's my new 2008 Look 595. Built up with 09 Centaur Carbon, Zonda's, TA rings. I'm not sure what the weight is, though it certainly is lighter than my cross bike which has done road duty for the past 4 years. I'm hoping it gives me a few extra seconds off on the climbs so I can comfortably stay in the lead group on our local Tuesday night hammer fest. I'm still waiting to ride it as we have had the worst spring ever here on the Canadian prairies, it just refuses to warm up. I'm a mountain bike racer at heart, and at 5'5" 135lbs on the flat windy prairies I've not much hope to be a top roadie, but I wanted something hot. With two little kids at home that Porsche Cayman S is going to have to wait, this bike is my Porsche.


----------



## BuckeyeBiker

Snakebitten said:


> Absolute gorgeousity. :thumbsup: One question. I know you stated this is an XL frame. You are 6 1/2 feet tall. So they have a larger frame that would fit me at 6'6" tall? This is one gorgeous frame and is now included in my choices for when I decide to upgrade my frame. thanks in advance.
> 
> BTW time to update your "user gallery" pic with this pic. Looks like the 08 color scheme. Like it much better than the newer color scheme.


Thanks for the complements. I think this is the largest frame they make, but I'm not completely sure. And yes, this is the '08 color scheme. I like it better than the '09 scheme too.


----------



## maximum7

Great bike! That is my favorite color scheme too! My 555 had that "Team paint" as well.


----------



## fitnerd

My 2008 585 Ultra

Finished about a month ago and now have close to 300 miles on it. I love every gram of this bike.


----------



## wuggabugga

Great Look! Welcome to the club!

Is that in Washington Park?


----------



## fitnerd

wuggabugga said:


> Great Look! Welcome to the club!
> 
> Is that in Washington Park?


Thanks!

It's a spot along the Cherry Creek Trail about a mile northwest of Havana.


----------



## emoney

Ok, first road bike build and I'm using an older Look 121 Frame. So far, I've used an FSA crank (172.5mm), Shimano 105 groupset, FSA brakes, all the aforementioned in Black (bike is really looking sharp). I've ordered Bontrager Race Lite wheels and then I'm almost done. I'll post the pics when I'm finished, but it's already shaping up to be a great bike. Since I'm going to stay with Selle for the saddle, anybody got a suggestion on the color (and matching bar tape for that matter) I should have done this years ago, and I can already tell, I'll be ordering a new frame next year for a 2nd.


----------



## emoney

Those red Fulcrums look awesome


----------



## maximum7

Keep your receipt for the Bontrager Wheels when you get them....


----------



## emoney

I just got an email that there's a 'shipping problem' with the Bontragers. Should I revisit this whole idea, and if so, what's a 'decent' wheel for a poor man? Something around $200, if that exists.


----------



## maximum7

I have a friend who has Bontrager Race X lites on his Madone. His rim started to crack around the nipples for the spokes. He started doing some research and found that this is a way common problem. His shop didn't ask to see it, or any other questions. They just said, you'll have a new one in a week.
I also have an older friend and he has the Race Light and I don't think he has had any issues, but he only rides about 40 a week, if that. 

I know there is good and bad with any product, but when my buddy told me it's way common and even though he was past the warranty they still gave him a new one, it's make me shy on Bontrager, customer service not-withstanding...

Too bad you aren't in Portland, OR. I'm trying to dump a new pair of Fulcrum 7's. 

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## rward325

I say Yellow Bar tape and Saddle


----------



## emoney

I cancelled the Bontrager order, and just ordered a set of Shimano 105's. As for the tape & seat idea, rward325, great idea and I was leaning that way until I found a Gipiemme "Look" branded seat on Ebay for next to nothing. It'll probably feel like a rock (I've been on Selle Italia Gel for a little while now, and gotten used to it), however, it's black with a little blue cloth & the "Look" logo in white...looks great on the bike so I think I'm going with blue tape....unless you guys tell me that'll look stupid


----------



## emoney

Ok, it's finished. I'll try to post pics tomorrow when it's daylight and I can get a better shot. What a smooth riding bike!


----------



## emoney

*First Look*

KG121
105 Groupset (it's only a start)
Gipiemme "Look" Saddle
Carbon seatpost
Look pedals:thumbsup:


----------



## wuggabugga

Nice to see a classic Look back on the road! Congrats!


----------



## j944

Great looking bike. I bet it was fun seeing it all come together.


----------



## emoney

It really was cool. I don't know why I haven't built my own bike before. I can tell you this, I won't buy another pre-made bike. As for the bike, what a great ride. I look forward to building the next one already.


----------



## chuggets

desmo13 said:


> 2009 Look 566 Rival compact. My wife suprised me by buying it for me for Xmas.
> 
> Swapped tires and tape.


Wow, your wife rocks... so now that you've had it for 6 months tell us how you like it. Anything you'd change? How does it ride?


----------



## emoney

Ok, since I've founda that the Giepemme "looks" great on the bike, it sure doesn't FEEL great on the bike, so I'm back to my original dilemna. Let's say I go with yellow saddle & bar tape, I think that'll look sharp. WHICH saddle to choose. If a man has around $100.00 to spend on a saddle that one could ride a century without wanting to shoot yourself, what would it be? 
Please, if you respond with a choice, make sure you've ridden it yourself. No, "i know a guy who knows a guy and he things....". Nothing personal but I want to finish this thing and saddle choice is HUGE. 
AND, if you think I should spend a little more, than let me know that too. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rward325

Didn't want to tell you but I bought one of those things really cheap on ebay just for the heck of it. I took one look at it and threw in the give away box at my LBS after I took it out of the box. I don't know any saddle under a 100 bucks that I could ride a century on honestly.


----------



## maximum7

I've tried 7 different saddles, from $40.00 to $160 and this was the best for me. 
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1032339_-1_26500_20000_26503

I know it doesn't look all racy and flat, but it's damn comfortable, and doesn't look that bad on.

Wait you said you wanted yellow..so forget it.


----------



## emoney

What do you think of these Selle SMP saddles that are not leather;
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1032458_-1_26500_20000_26503

I these are around $100.00 or they have another, leather cover but more narrow at performance bike for $159.99. Any thoughts?


----------



## maximum7

Never tried it, but with Performance, you have 30 days to take it back.


----------



## cyclingaddiction

*2008 585 Ultra*

My recently built LOOK 585

I appreciate the bike and group set more each ride.


----------



## scottmilk9

too bad i gotta sell my 595, haven't even taken her out for a ride yet. lots of medical bills

here is what she looks like:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1718917#poststop

$2500 plus shipping is a great deal. paid over $4600 with SRAM Force components mostly. If you anyone looking, send them my way. 

I'll still check out all your bikes and drool until we get back on our feet and start riding again.


----------



## chrizzach

*update*

last version. i hope


----------



## Tumppi

My 595 ultra with Super Record.


----------



## Kees

This 595 ultra is one of the best looking bikes i haver ever seen.
Only thing,perhaps a white saddle

So my bike for 2009


----------



## Tumppi

Kees said:


> This 595 ultra is one of the best looking bikes i haver ever seen.
> Only thing,perhaps a white saddle


Thanks, very nice bike you have too.

Trust me, I tried white one first, but it doesn't fit my black - white theme.
I have white Nokons in front and black ones in rear. 

-Tumppi


----------



## groundzero




----------



## boysa

Great looking bikes...

Tumppi, how do you like those bottle cages?? Did you happen to weight them?


----------



## danielroper

hey there - does anybody know what model of carbon Look this may be?


----------



## danielroper

hey there - does anybody know what model of carbon Look this may be?

http://www.trademe.co.nz/Sports/Cycling/Road-bikes/Medium-53-56cm/photos/a-226683264/p-97287289.htm


----------



## sshakari

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3679531242/" title="585 Reasons to Ride by sshakari, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3607/3679531242_7c430a0de1_b.jpg" width="1024" height="651" alt="585 Reasons to Ride" /></a>


----------



## zoomtt

Finished building my Look 566. 
Size XL

Came in at 15.8 lbs. (No pedals)

Not bad for an Ultregra SL bike.


----------



## emoney

It looks like an early 90's model. Could be a KG 111, or a KG 121...least imho


----------



## DanielM3

*From my ride after work yesterday..595*

I do not have any great pictures of my 595 all built up yet..but here is one from my ride yesterday from the phone...










595 (L)
Campy Chorus 11
Campy Neutron Ultra Wheels
Deda Stem
FSA Carbon Bars
Look Pedals
Selle Carbonio Flow Saddle


----------



## Adron

very nice picture though. can't wait to see some more.


----------



## backofthebunch

*Classic Look KG89*

Manufactured in 1989 for the 200th Aniversary of the French Revolution for Look in Italy. Numbered 112 of 200. Carbon with Alloy Lugs.

Full Dura Ace 7402 series 8 speed groupset (1989 of course!)
1st Generation Look clipless pedals
Cinelli XA Stem and Cinelli Campione Del Mondo Bars.
Selle Italia Turbomatic Seat
Campagnolo Omega - Strada Hardox 36h Rims, butted Wheelsmith spokes, Michelin Hi Lite Supercomp H.D. Clincher Tyres.


----------



## jun1662

backofthebunch said:


> Manufactured in 1989 for the 200th Aniversary of the French Revolution for Look in Italy. Numbered 112 of 200. Carbon with Alloy Lugs.
> 
> Full Dura Ace 7402 series 8 speed groupset (1989 of course!)
> 1st Generation Look clipless pedals
> Cinelli XA Stem and Cinelli Campione Del Monde Bars.
> Selle Italia Turbomatic Seat


Woooow big time! Collectible item!


----------



## backofthebunch

Thanks, I thought it was appropriate to post it on its' 20th Birthday...Bastille Day 2009. Happy Birthday Bike!


----------



## backofthebunch

Hey, another KIWI forum user!! I saw that bike on Trademe too...glad it's going to a good home, and for soooo little $$$.


----------



## mtymxdh

*thank God its not mine...*

... pics taken at the LBS 

:mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## simplyhankk

OUCH. Car accident?


----------



## mtymxdh

simplyhankk said:


> OUCH. Car accident?



as far as I know... 

roof rack vs garage...


..garage won


----------



## j944

Oh man what an expensive mistake...Maybe he wanted an excuse for a new frame:idea:


----------



## wiz525

road handlebars on a 496Tri?


----------



## ciocc

What handler bar is it? It looks very comfortable.


----------



## danielroper

cheers - yes i bought it on impulse! just happened to jump on the auction as it finished. I am now thinking of relisting.. been quoted $180 to fix the loose tube but have a bosomworth and a colnago C40 that need finishing so may give it miss..


----------



## de.abeja

My KG166 built w/Campy Record and one day after I finished it I have to sell it due to unforeseen circumstances. :cryin:


----------



## chas

It's been a while since I posted any bike pics, but seeing some of the recent posts got me motivated. 
Sorry for the crappy phone pics. I'll try to replace them with some better ones soon.

Seems like I've been spending more time on this one than anything else this summer. LOOK 464 track bike: 








(coming to a store near you soon!!! shhh...)

Some of you may have seen the 586 that I've been riding for the last year and a half or so, but like all good things my time with it recently came to an end. 
The good news is I found this sweet 595 to console me:









Keep the pics coming. I love seeing what everyone is riding. That French Revolution bike is really cool! Hadn't seen that one before.


----------



## stunzeed

chas said:


> It's been a while since I posted any bike pics, but seeing some of the recent posts got me motivated.
> Sorry for the crappy phone pics. I'll try to replace them with some better ones soon.
> 
> Seems like I've been spending more time on this one than anything else this summer. LOOK 464 track bike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (coming to a store near you soon!!! shhh...)
> 
> Some of you may have seen the 586 that I've been riding for the last year and a half or so, but like all good things my time with it recently came to an end.
> The good news is I found this sweet 595 to console me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the pics coming. I love seeing what everyone is riding. That French Revolution bike is really cool! Hadn't seen that one before.


Love that track bike..so why did you go form a 586 to 595 and what are you enjoying more about it now that you have changed?


----------



## wiz525

chas said:


> Seems like I've been spending more time on this one than anything else this summer. LOOK 464 track bike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (coming to a store near you soon!!! shhh...)


I want.


----------



## lancezneighbor

Dave Hickey said:


> My current fleet of LOOK's.
> 
> First is my KG381i Jalabert
> Second is a KG86 Hinault
> Last is a KG76


Dude you have the greatest collection of bikes on RBR.com. When can we see one grand photo, like a family reunion type photo? Or maybe ven just a list to drool over.


----------



## chas

lancezneighbor said:


> Dude you have the greatest collection of bikes on RBR.com. When can we see one grand photo, like a family reunion type photo? Or maybe ven just a list to drool over.


Thanks, but there are some guys on this site with some _seriously_ impressive collections. Check out terryb or Dave Hickey's stable of bikes for example. Besides mine rotate, so I usually only have one of each at a time. Right now I have the 595 and 464 above, a 381SL that's been converted to fixed gear road bike that I cruise around town on, and an old Rocky Mountain Ti Bolt MTB that I should probably sell so I can make room for a _new _MTB  .


----------



## wiz525

chas said:


> Thanks, but there are some guys on this site with some _seriously_ impressive collections. Check out terryb or Dave Hickey's stable of bikes for example. Besides mine rotate, so I usually only have one of each at a time. Right now I have the 595 and 464 above, a 381SL that's been converted to fixed gear road bike that I cruise around town on, *and an old Rocky Mountain Ti Bolt MTB that I should probably sell so I can make room for a new MTB  .*


you're not referencing a Look 29er by chance are you????


----------



## slyboots

chas said:


> Thanks, but there are some guys on this site with some _seriously_ impressive collections. Check out terryb or Dave Hickey's stable of bikes for example.


Ughm, but he was quoting Dave Hickey's post. The very first post of the thread. :wink5: 

Now your 464 LOOKs great. :thumbsup:


----------



## maximum7

Correct me if I'm wrong, but is that the lobby of the Look Headquarters in CA.? Or IS that your garage? 

Also Chas, if you don't mind saying, what has been your favorite Look to ride? 
And if you can say, what is the deal with the new logo? Why did they change it?


----------



## Weav

What kind of tires did you swap out to. The red sidewalls look good


----------



## j944

Got rid of my 07 Caad8 to build this one. Great feelin bike. I cant imagine how much better a 585 or 595 would feel


----------



## Local399

Here's mine:


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Good grief there are a heap of beautiful bikes in here!!!

How sexy was the '05 555! 

also the 2006 486 - mmm....methinks Time might have taken a little inspiration for the RXR Ulteam....


And the tribute to Manouk  that was so, so sad  but great to see the fellow keeping her memory alive.


----------



## theone29

here's mine on craigslist. 
https://accounts.craigslist.org/post/shwpst?pii=1345462105&db=lv


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Can't see it mate...


But here is mine without anything cut

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

And yes, I know the seat post is the wrong way around :lol:


----------



## mastermason11

Here's my fair share.. 2008 Look 595 Ultra with Campy Record 11 and Fulcrum Racing 1.


<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3959305427/" title="3918741130_a346129a9c_b by carwarehausdotcom, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2540/3959305427_fc1673776a_o.jpg" width="1024" height="680" alt="3918741130_a346129a9c_b" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3960070514/" title="3918736124_d3fc3aa943_b by carwarehausdotcom, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2647/3960070514_86f138147c_o.jpg" width="1024" height="680" alt="3918736124_d3fc3aa943_b" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3960069960/" title="3918736936_b38d2999ca_b by carwarehausdotcom, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3422/3960069960_ab920a6e65_o.jpg" width="1024" height="680" alt="3918736936_b38d2999ca_b" /></a>


----------



## backofthebunch

Dang, that's a beautiful thing....


----------



## ewitz

mastermason11 said:


> Here's my fair share.. 2008 Look 595 Ultra with Campy Record 11 and Fulcrum Racing 1.
> 
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3959305427/" title="3918741130_a346129a9c_b by carwarehausdotcom, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2540/3959305427_fc1673776a_o.jpg" width="1024" height="680" alt="3918741130_a346129a9c_b" /></a>
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3960070514/" title="3918736124_d3fc3aa943_b by carwarehausdotcom, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2647/3960070514_86f138147c_o.jpg" width="1024" height="680" alt="3918736124_d3fc3aa943_b" /></a>
> 
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3960069960/" title="3918736936_b38d2999ca_b by carwarehausdotcom, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3422/3960069960_ab920a6e65_o.jpg" width="1024" height="680" alt="3918736936_b38d2999ca_b" /></a>


Gonna bust that saddle with it jammed all the way back on the rails.


----------



## jmg1848

dear mastermason11, my checking account hates you, my retirement hates you - and I am going to order the last 2008 look 585 ultra thats still available for myself today

thank you, you helped me make a decision I've been delaying for over a year, though I still hate you


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Here's some pic's of mine all done and ready to roll!






























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157622098391191


----------



## mastermason11

jmg1848 said:


> dear mastermason11, my checking account hates you, my retirement hates you - and I am going to order the last 2008 look 585 ultra thats still available for myself today
> 
> thank you, you helped me make a decision I've been delaying for over a year, though I still hate you



hahaha... glad to help... have you pulled the trigger ? post some pics...


----------



## rward325

*The Twins*

Took the Mondrian for long a ride today. I really do like that bike. I am just to scared something is going to happen to it if I ride it all of the time. Got home washed the bikes and decided to take a few pictures.


----------



## durkind

rward325 said:


> Took the Mondrian for long a ride today. I really do like that bike. I am just to scared something is going to happen to it if I ride it all of the time. Got home washed the bikes and decided to take a few pictures.


 Great looking bikes. Quick question--what bar tape are you using? Are they double wrapped with black and white?


----------



## rward325

The tape is Fizik two color black and blue on both bikes. It Is single wrap padded tape.


----------



## mhinson

*2009 Look 585 Ultra*

Love my new bike. I think the build turned out great. Hope you like the picture.


----------



## rward325

Great looking bike. I personally don't care for SRAM but that is just me. I am not purist or anything like that I just didn't like the shifting when I tested it. Enjoy the bike.


----------



## maximum7

> 2009 Look 585 Ultra
> Love my new bike. I think the build turned out great.


Great looking bike. Feel free to get a little closer to it next time you take a pic of it.


----------



## steve m

*My 566 Pics*

Here is my 2009 Look 566 with Campy Super Record 11, Campy Shamal 2-ways, and tubeless tires...


----------



## chas

steve m said:


> Here is my 2009 Look 566 with Campy Super Record 11, Campy Shamal 2-ways, and tubeless tires...


That bike looks great! Now about those pedals...


----------



## BuckeyeBiker

steve m said:


> Here is my 2009 Look 566 with Campy Super Record 11, Campy Shamal 2-ways, and tubeless tires...


Dude, that bike is hot!


----------



## steve m

*Thanks!*

Thanks BB and Chas.

Hey Chas, I apologize for those pedals. I own 5 pair of Look pedals. Long-time loyal user. I run Keo Carbon Ti's on my tandem. Look pedals are my fav, and I recommend them to all my friends. I have to use these Crank Bros because I have ball of the foot pain, and custom drill my shoes to place my cleats under the arch. In that location only two hole systems will work because of lack of flat surface area on carbon soles.

I was actually thinking about trying the new Look mtb pedals because they are two hole, correct? I just wish I knew a Look rep who could set me up with a demo/used/rebuilt/discounted set to try  .


----------



## maximum7

Great bike, but what is going on with that mirror?!


----------



## steve m

*Embarrassing?*

Thanks Max.

I don't know. I like seeing behind me? It's a more discrete location than on the bar end, or clipped onto my glasses? I thought about taking it off for the photos.


----------



## Weav

Great looking bike Steve_m... did you build it up yourself?

How is the Shamal Wheelset?


----------



## steve m

Thanks Weav. You've got a great bike too .

Excel Sports built it for me. I love the Shamals. I did have a scary blow-out type incident with the tubeless early on, but I think I have it corrected now.


----------



## T-shirt

mhinson said:


> Love my new bike. I think the build turned out great. Hope you like the picture.


Cool color coordination, looks like it would be a lot of fun to ride.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Looks awesome!!!

Are you huge?? Because that is a lot of drop and spacers - so part of me think you could have gone a size larger (if that was permitted and there was a size above that one?)


----------



## maximum7

> Are you huge?? Because that is a lot of drop and spacers - so part of me think you could have gone a size larger


That's what I was thinking too. That seems like a lot of seat-post showing....


----------



## steve m

*Old and Huge*

Yes I am "huge"  . I'm 6'4" with a 35" inseam. That's the largest 566 Look makes. I like the more upright position though. My last road bike had a longer top tube, I was streched out more, and it was not as comfortable. I'm old too, by the way - 48.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Ahhh, that certainly makes sense now.

I did note when looking at the finer details of the 566 that anyone my size (6'1") or taller would be struggling with the top size.

Pity, as Look could certainly do with one more size up. Unless there's a weight limit to the frame and thus self regulate it by only going up to a certain size...?


----------



## toonraid

Although I have never heard or read anything about it there seems to be a limitation in the upper reaches of size scale for compact frames as most Manufacturers only go as high as 58 or so virtual top tube in their compact frames while the same manufacturers tend to make 60 in sloping or classic geometry - it could of course be due to economies of scale and perhaps not feasable to splash out for a mould in that size given their limited sales qty!


----------



## Tinea Pedis

That actually does make a lot of sense as well toon


----------



## cooleymac1

I just bought a classi carbon look 481sl in black and white. I will build with campy chorus/record components. I am not superstitious but its what I think should go together
at this level! Roadbikereview has inspired me as a cyclist recently but my first bike was a beautiful raleigh international/chrome lugs and forks with good campy stuff. I loved it, but all the great look bike postings are so amazing and I realize how far bikes and technology 
have come!!! Thanks to all of you who participate. I will post photos of my brand new old stock look 481 sl with alotta carbon!!! when i finish building it. It has already begun. [email protected] 
I do still need to buy look seatpost, look carbon pedals, stem and h-bars! If anyone has 
any of these for sale please e-mail. Thanks- [email protected]

I would like to find more web info and older or even any inet photos of 2004 look 481sl machines. I have had no success except for a couple of posts on roadbikereview. Please help me with any links if there are some! Thanks/[email protected]


----------



## roadieboy

*2008 LOOK 585 Optimum*

It's an 2008 and brand new and sub 15lbs. 

Frame-LOOK 55cm 585 Optimum Blk/Silver
Fork-LOOK HSC-5 carbon
Bars-Ritchey WCS carbon
Stem-Ritchey WCS wet black 110mm
Brakes-SRAM Force
Rear Der-SRAM Force carbon
Front Der-SRAM Force
Brakes-SRAM Force
Shifters-SRAM Force
Cranks-SRAM Force carbon
Cassette/Chain-Shimano/SRAM 10 speed
Wheels/hubs-Ritchey WCS Protocol/Ritchey WCS
Tires-Ritchey WCS Race Slick
Seat post-LOOK carbon
Saddle-Selle Marco
GPS-Garmin 705 

View attachment 182553


----------



## cooleymac1

Great looking bikes , all of them!!! I find this very inspiring! I have been gathering the campy record parts to build a look carbon bike/ my first carbon bike. 
Then I go to the doctor this week and they find fluid building up around my right hip. I didnt even have any pain, but they said I was wearing down the cartiledge and will need my hip replaced! So I asked for more tests/bone scan and mri and it all leads to the same result. Well, I let them schedule my hip replace surgery. They say I can rehab and I will be back riding my bike next year!!! Sothanks for inspiring me with my look bike build! Your site is tremendous!
[email protected]


----------



## ewitz

roadieboy said:


> It's an 2008 and brand new and sub 15lbs.
> 
> Frame-LOOK 55cm 585 Optimum Blk/Silver
> Fork-LOOK HSC-5 carbon
> Bars-Ritchey WCS carbon
> Stem-Ritchey WCS wet black 110mm
> Brakes-SRAM Force
> Rear Der-SRAM Force carbon
> Front Der-SRAM Force
> Brakes-SRAM Force
> Shifters-SRAM Force
> Cranks-SRAM Force carbon
> Cassette/Chain-Shimano/SRAM 10 speed
> Wheels/hubs-Ritchey WCS Protocol/Ritchey WCS
> Tires-Ritchey WCS Race Slick
> Seat post-LOOK carbon
> Saddle-Selle Marco
> GPS-Garmin 705
> 
> View attachment 182553


Front QR is on the wrong side.


----------



## saunaking

*Look 585 Ultra*

Just got her built up today. Even able to go for a short spin - within a couple weeks we will have snow on the ground so it will be nice to get a couple rides in this year!!!


----------



## maximum7

Nice bike. Looks great!


----------



## steve m

*Yes!*

That is a beautiful bike. I like the wheels too! Tubular?


----------



## saunaking

Thanks! They're clinchers


----------



## Starcon777

*LOOK bikes*

I have a 386i, 481SL and a 486 listed here. This 595 Origin is my latest:

View attachment 183429

View attachment 183430


----------



## fmarrs3

*Need to borro w my cable cutters?*



Tinea Pedis said:


> Here's some pic's of mine all done and ready to roll!
> 
> Those housings are really long! I'm hoping that trimming them is the final final step; it will both look and shift better.


----------



## steve m

Beautiful bike. I like the red and black.


----------



## cooleymac1

"LOOKS" great!!! It really jumps out @ya. Trhe accents of red on tires bartape black rims 
simply frame the frame with outstanding bbuild touches. its a thing of beauty! 
You have done a fine job in your build and It looks fast sitting still!
Makes me wanna ride. I am excited with my project ongoing, while seeking more campy record parts, If hit a bump in the road. I must undergo a total right hip replacement, 
but I will work hard to get well, rehab my way back onto the bike and never look back!
I dont know of any other sport that can give the benefits of cycling. The cardiovascular,
muscale gain, mental satisfaction, thrill of speed on two wheels, self effort, joy of pure cycling fun! OH man, I love cycling! Thanks to all of you @ roadbikereview.com for the comraderie I feel and the encouragement I get from paerticipating in this site! Please pray a little prayer for me on monday nov.23 as I go into surgery for hip replacement. I hope to see some of you out on the road on our bikes in 2010!!! Happy holidays to all cyclists...and everyone. Thanks so much. I love this rbr.com. [email protected]


----------



## cooleymac1

superbikes, and great mpg too! Well the world of cycling sure has come along way since I bought my first bike. A 1974 Raleigh international w/ mostly campy drivetrain. great geometry and handling at all speeds. But I am so glad I get to ride the new bikes and enjoy them. It just keeps getting better!!! Have been introducing my 2 sons to roadbikes for a while and they have each just bought new bikes! The cycling community continues to grow. Great pictures of sime beautiful bikes. Thanks/[email protected]


----------



## zoomtt

Updated Pic of my 566

LOOK 566
Fulcrum RS Crank
Shimano Ultegra SL Grouppo
Easton SLX3 Carbon bar
FSA OS-99 Carbon Stem
FSA Carbon Seat post
Fizik arione CX1 seat
Look cages
Speedplay Zeros
HED Ardennes (Stallion Bulid)


----------



## rward325

*I think it is finally complete!*

Added HED Jet 6 Stallion build wheels and Continental Force/Attack tires, changed the bar tape to Fizik two tone padded Blue/Black. I think I will just enjoy and ride it now. Due to problems with my other Look I have been riding the Mondrian for the last month and have been having a blast. I really do enjoy telling people the story about it!


----------



## zoomtt

rward325 said:


> Added HED Jet 6 Stallion build wheels and Continental Force/Attack tires, changed the bar tape to Fizik two tone padded Blue/Black. I think I will just enjoy and ride it now. Due to problems with my other Look I have been riding the Mondrian for the last month and have been having a blast. I really do enjoy telling people the story about it!


Robert,
Those wheels look sick on that bike. Great choice. Did you notice how nicer they roll?


----------



## maximum7

> Updated Pic of my 566


Nice 566!
How do you like the HED's?
Also, did you switch out the Ultegra crank for the Fulcrum or did it come that way?


----------



## zoomtt

maximum7 said:


> Nice 566!
> How do you like the HED's?
> Also, did you switch out the Ultegra crank for the Fulcrum or did it come that way?


I actually got the frameset only and did a custom build. Took apart my old Felt F4  

HEDs are awesome, I am so sold on the wider C2 rims. all my bikes are on HEDs now. I replaced my mavic ksyrium SL with the ardennes and they feel better and roll much smoother.


----------



## maximum7

> I replaced my mavic ksyrium SL with the ardennes and they feel better and roll much smoother.


That's good info for me as I'm running SL's right now. I got a screaming deal on them from my dealer. Even though I have no qualms with the SL's, I would like to switch to something else at some point, but was wondering if it's worth it. I was also considering Industry9 Ego's. 
Did you have any trouble with the extra rim width as far as brakes, etc...

How does the 566 compare to the F4?


----------



## rward325

Nice build.I have just completed the swap to HED wheels on both of my road bikes. I have an older pair of Ardennes that I have been riding for over a year. The C2 rim is definitely inspiring. I think I like the old decals better but that is just aesthetics. Enjoy the bike!


----------



## cooleymac1

Great looking look bikes!!!
First 565 I have seen, WOW !!!
I'd like to take a ride on it, bet its something special. 
I am recovering now from a total right hip replacement, and therapist's say i will ride again. Thanks to all of you for look bike pic's. Good inspiration for me as soon as i can I will be building my new old "classic carbon" 2004 look 481sl. I have all campy carbon drivetrain group and will put look carbon cockpit parts to keep it with as much carbon to keep weight to a minimum! 
Will post pic's when i get it together! 
Thanks again to rbr members!!! [email protected]


----------



## zoomtt

maximum7 said:


> That's good info for me as I'm running SL's right now. I got a screaming deal on them from my dealer. Even though I have no qualms with the SL's, I would like to switch to something else at some point, but was wondering if it's worth it. I was also considering Industry9 Ego's.
> Did you have any trouble with the extra rim width as far as brakes, etc...
> 
> How does the 566 compare to the F4?


The upgrade was nice, but I would not call the change huge by any means. One thing about the SLs are they are very stiff, the HEDs has just the perfect "give" for a super smooth ride, could also be the C2 rim width. I also considered the Industry9 wheels, I just happen to get a great deal on the ardennes from my LBS 

No problem with the rim width, the 566 has ample room.

Felt F4, very stiff and twitchy, totally built for crit racing. I went to the 566 for my long distance rides and I also built a Colnago EP for my short fast rides.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

fmarrs3 said:


> Those housings are really long! I'm hoping that trimming them is the final final step; it will both look and shift better.


Yep, got them trimmed up.

I had an lbs do (well rather fix another lbs') build - so I was happy just to get bike back! 

Housings since been cleaned up (not that it made a difference to shifting mind).


----------



## chrizzach

*Look 585 custom paint*

my new painted 585 frame.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

As in it's an old 585 you got repainted?

Or a new 585 with their new paint scheme?

Either way, I like!


----------



## rward325

Great looking bike. Looks like it came out of the factory. Reproduction of the Logo and correct font are done very well. Let's see it when it is completely built.


----------



## maximum7

I like how you put a different color on the inside of the forks, seat/chains stays. Very clever, just don't like the color choices.


----------



## ewitz

It's a LOOK 585 LiveStrong bike.


----------



## maximum7

We all know Lance would have won TDF last year if he was on a Look.


----------



## BuckeyeBiker

My '08 586 with new wheels.


----------



## maximum7

Beautiful! Bravo! Wait!
Never mind, that filthy handlebar tape is ruining it....


----------



## jecjec81

Just some small upgrade from my 1st RB. She's turning 2 yo in 4 months. Hope I can get a new one by next year.


----------



## BuckeyeBiker

maximum7 said:


> Beautiful! Bravo! Wait!
> Never mind, that filthy handlebar tape is ruining it....


Meh. That's just a sign that she's gettin' all the lovin' she deserves.


----------



## Weav

nice rig


----------



## TuH

*One more Look 586*

Got my Look 586 built just in time for Christmas. Check it out:


















The specs are quite the mix:  

Frame: 586 ('08) size L
Shifters: Record 11s
Crankset: Chorus ('07/'08) w/ Specialites TA Nerius 11sp chainring (50-36t)
Front Derailleur: Chorus 11s
Rear Derailleur: Record 11s
Chain: Record 11s
Cassette: Chorus 11s (12-25t)
Brakes: Chorus ('07/'08)
Saddle: Fizik Arione
Pedals: Look Keo Carbon-Ti
Handlebar: 3T Ergonova Team
Stem: 3T Arx Team
Wheels: Campagnolo Shamal Ultra w/ Campagnolo QR's
Tires: Continental 4000S w/ Conti. Race Ligths

Total weight: 15.50 lb


----------



## chrizzach

My new custom painted Look 585.


























ventilverlängerung werden noch getauscht und die reifen müssen noch geklebt werden.


----------



## rward325

I love the 586, beautiful bike enjoy it. Not sure how I feel about the 585. At the least I think the decals need to go on the wheels. I loved the frame before it was built up. The more I look at it the more it grows on me. Doesn't matter what I think really as long as the owner likes it. People think my bikes are weird so WTF. Enjoy the bikes gentlemen, ride the hell out of them!


----------



## nayr497

WOW! As if I didn't like LOOKs enough already, seeing all of yours makes me dig them that much more.

There are so many nice looking ones in this thead. Love to see a group ride with all of us out on them. I don't think I've posted mine yet so I'll put a photo up soon.

Also, seeing all of these and knowing what they must have cost makes me feel a lot better about the money I'm going to need to spend on a bike I just picked up to make it a bit classier. It is chump change in comparison to the money some of you are riding around


----------



## trunkz22

Here goes. 

Look 585 - White with a red fork (got the frame used and it was the only color my LBS had available within 3 months from Look)
Rival group.
3T stem, seatpost and bars (Ergosum)
Arione
Williams System 30x wheels
DA pedals

Don't make fun of my photos =].


----------



## desmo13

chuggets said:


> Wow, your wife rocks... so now that you've had it for 6 months tell us how you like it. Anything you'd change? How does it ride?


So, 6 months after you posted this..

It has been a year now, and I havn't changed a thing except tires! If I had money to toss about, I might get a fsa carbon stem just for looks, and maybe some blingy wheels.
The bike feels like it did on day one. SRAM Rival is flawless. I have to do more tuning on my fixie than I do on the SRAM.

Best of all, after the long hard rides, my back/neck are in so much better shape than my riding partners and how I used to feel on the CAAD framed bike.

I love the bike that much more each time I ride it. I am exponentially stronger now than when I got it, after a year of riding, including a non stop mtb vacations in tahoe and oregon this summer, and cyclocross racing, and the bike still can take what I dish out.

It has been one of those items in life that you have zero complaints about.

Now, we need look to build a 566 frame with canti-brake mounts and tire clearance for CX


----------



## rward325

*New Project*

Have acquired this so far:

































And will slowly purchase parts to build a vintage 80's Look


----------



## zoomtt

Awesome find Robert! Keep us posted on the build.. Is Josh putting it together?


----------



## rward325

zoomtt said:


> Awesome find Robert! Keep us posted on the build.. Is Josh putting it together?


I actually think I am going to build this one. Then will have Josh tune it and fix my screw ups. It will be getting all Campy except the brakes that are pictured. Probably go Cinelli on bars and stem.


----------



## Weav

desmo13 said:


> So, 6 months after you posted this..
> 
> It has been a year now, and I havn't changed a thing except tires! If I had money to toss about, I might get a fsa carbon stem just for looks, and maybe some blingy wheels.
> The bike feels like it did on day one. SRAM Rival is flawless. I have to do more tuning on my fixie than I do on the SRAM.
> 
> Best of all, after the long hard rides, my back/neck are in so much better shape than my riding partners and how I used to feel on the CAAD framed bike.
> 
> I love the bike that much more each time I ride it. I am exponentially stronger now than when I got it, after a year of riding, including a non stop mtb vacations in tahoe and oregon this summer, and cyclocross racing, and the bike still can take what I dish out.
> 
> It has been one of those items in life that you have zero complaints about.
> 
> Now, we need look to build a 566 frame with canti-brake mounts and tire clearance for CX



Are you still on the Michelin Pro 3's or have you changed out? I like the red/black tire combo on the 566. Found a really sweet price on a pair online but I've read alot of postings out there saying they cut too easily, but most all agree they are a really nice riding tire. Just curious on your experiences. Thanks.


----------



## desmo13

I went through 3 Mich Pro Race 3's in less than 4 months. all bad sidewall cuts. I am forever done with those tires. Back to Conti gp 4000's for me. Last set is all black, actually looks the cleaner than the red tires.


----------



## Weav

desmo13 said:


> I went through 3 Mich Pro Race 3's in less than 4 months. all bad sidewall cuts. I am forever done with those tires. Back to Conti gp 4000's for me. Last set is all black, actually looks the cleaner than the red tires.



I think I'll pass on them now, thanks. I'm going with either the Conti GP4000s or Vittoria Open Corso EVO CX in 320tpi with a Michelin latex tube, I hear that combo can't be beat, except you have to pump them up before every ride due to the latex tube losing some noticeable pressure overnight.

http://glorycycles.blogspot.com/2009/07/continental-4000s-versus-vittoria-open.html
http://velonews.competitor.com/2009...nd-ridden-vittoria-open-corsa-evo-cx-ii_93362


----------



## Ruimteaapje

Must say that I didn't like the custom painted Look 585 when I saw the frame + fork but build up it is a great looking bike!


----------



## TuH

*GP4000S > Pro Race 3*



desmo13 said:


> I went through 3 Mich Pro Race 3's in less than 4 months. all bad sidewall cuts. I am forever done with those tires. Back to Conti gp 4000's for me. Last set is all black, actually looks the cleaner than the red tires.


I had a similar experience when I tried out Michelin Pro Race 3's last spring. At first the tires had a really nice and fast feel to them, but after experiencing one flat after another I soon realized that they were no good for everyday riding. Sure enough, the flats stopped the minute I switched to Continental Grand Prix 4000S. I mean really, I haven't had a single flat since!

Under ideal conditions Pro Race 3 probably has a slight performance edge compared to 4000S, but when you take the reliability into account it's a hands down win for the Contis.


----------



## maximum7

I've been running the 4000S too, and have had great success. The only flats I've had since last March was when I bent the valve stem pumping the tire before a ride. I'm at 3,500 miles now.


----------



## twiggy73

*My Look tvt*

Here is my Ride got it in 1991 

and it still rides strong recently did a 62 mile ride in just over 3 hrs


----------



## maximum7

That is a very, very cool bike.


----------



## twiggy73

maximum7 said:


> That is a very, very cool bike.


Thanks Maximum7 it is running shimano 600 some ppl have a laugh that i am still on down tube shifters lol but i love it. My friends 04 giant has movre flex than this has lol 
Had some of the LOOK reps drouling over it at a recent ride they mentioned i was lucky it was still stuck together lol 

It is soon to have a sister in the shed should have my 585 or 586 by april how is your 585 the 585 optimum is unavailable in Aust 

Thanks Twiggy73


----------



## branzzz

heres mine...


----------



## BuckeyeBiker

branzzz said:


> heres mine...


LOOKs with Spinergy wheels are so hot.


----------



## maximum7

That is one bad a$$ looking 555.
The only thing I didn't like about the earlier years is the Look stickers. I don't like how LOOK gets smaller.


----------



## golfcycle1

chrizzach said:


> my new painted 585 frame.



Wow! nice. Who painted it?


----------



## DanTourino

-2009 Look 595 Proteam ISP XL-57cm (Black/white/gold)- Named: Sebastian 
-2009 Campagnolo Chorus Group: 175mm 50/34 UT Ceramic BB, 12-25 Record Ti
-KMC Gold Chain
-Campagnolo Shamal GOLD w/ Vittoria Evo CX Open Tubulars (white 700x23)
-White Ritchey WCS 100mm Stem w/ FSA compact 44cm Handlebar
-F.U.B.A.R. Tape
-Specialized Toupe 143mm Ti.


----------



## maximum7

Did you buy that from P'Diddy?


----------



## George M

Why do you guys carry your pump? Or do you use CO2 ?


----------



## maximum7

C02. I carry two tubes, "scabs", 4 cartridges. If I flat more than that, I should call a cab and just go home. Actually, now that I think on it, I haven't flatted in over a year = 4,000 miles!


----------



## George M

maximum7 said:


> C02. I carry two tubes, "scabs", 4 cartridges. If I flat more than that, I should call a cab and just go home. Actually, now that I think on it, I haven't flatted in over a year = 4,000 miles!


I was carrying scabs and 2 cartridges a 1 tube, but I read a few times that the scabs don't hold very well. So I start carrying a pump again and really don't care to. I don't get that many flats either as long as I stay with Continental tires. Thanks for the reply.:thumbsup:


----------



## rward325

Max7 That bike definitely has the bling factor. Good job on the build let us know how she rides. I used to run white tires but they became a PIA to keep clean. IO am now using Continental Attack Force and love them for more reasons than they straight black tires.


----------



## maximum7

George, How is the 566 treating you? Still liking it? Have you changed anything out yet?


----------



## zepter33

*Look cork bar tape*

Hi! I'm new to road bikes and just wondering if any of you have tried Look's cork type 
bar tape? Is it comfortable? thanks


----------



## DanTourino

rward325 said:


> Max7 That bike definitely has the bling factor. Good job on the build let us know how she rides. I used to run white tires but they became a PIA to keep clean. IO am now using Continental Attack Force and love them for more reasons than they straight black tires.


Are you talking to Max7 or me? That's my look lol.


----------



## maximum7

> Are you talking to Max7 or me? That's my look lol.


That's what I was thinking too!  I couldn't possibly take credit for something cool like that. Plus, if I had your guys' money, I'd burn mine.


----------



## DanTourino

maximum7 said:


> That's what I was thinking too!  I couldn't possibly take credit for something cool like that. Plus, if I had your guys' money, I'd burn mine.


Check out my Look/Time/Litespeed, I did burn my money. Oh and I'm a 22 year old college student who works full time, not rich by any stretch, but thx


----------



## George M

DanTourino said:


> Check out my Look/Time/Litespeed, I did burn my money. Oh and I'm a 22 year old college student who works full time, not rich by any stretch, but thx



Way to go Dan. How does it go? He who dies with the most toys wins.:thumbsup:


----------



## tsteahr

zepter33 said:


> Hi! I'm new to road bikes and just wondering if any of you have tried Look's cork type
> bar tape? Is it comfortable? thanks


I have used both the Look cork tape and the Look soft touch tape. The cork tape has the Look logo printed and the soft touch is embossed. The cork is not quite as nice as Cinelli cork tape. It is about as thick as Cinelli but the Cinelli seems to be a little higher quality, a little smoother with almost no imperfections whatsoever. The Look soft touch is very nice is looks great on a look bike. The soft touch is higher quality than the Look cork and it is my preferred tape on my Look. The soft touch is slightly thicker than a cork tape, but not nearly as thick as a padded gel tape. I would recommend the soft touch unless you really must have the printed logo. Also note the printed logo on the Look cork tape does wear off. No problems at all with the soft touch.


----------



## George M

maximum7 said:


> George, How is the 566 treating you? Still liking it? Have you changed anything out yet?



Max I love that bike, thanks for asking. The only thing I'm having a problem with is chafing from the saddle, but that's no fault of the bike. I wish I rode the Look, before I bought the Specialized, but I was going on reviews on the Roubaix, plus I got a great deal on it. I wasn't even thinking about a Look until I walked in to Sun & Ski bike shop. The minute I saw the bike, I told myself that's the one I want. Then I started to read reviews on it and I was sold.

I just made some changes on the saddle ( lowered it 5mm and put the nose down about 3mm ) and I still have about 25% bend in my leg. I'm looking forward too trying it out, but it sure got cold down here. 

I'm thinking about some new wheels later on. I did put the 4000s tires on it and what a great ride. If I do buy another bike, it will probably be the 585. That sure is a great looking bike and I like the idea of going a little stiffer for climbing. We don't have much climbing here around Katy Texas, but the 566 blows the Roubaix away.

Anyhow, nice meeting you and ride safe. I can't wait for this weather to break.


----------



## zepter33

Thanks ended up with 3T instead  



tsteahr said:


> I have used both the Look cork tape and the Look soft touch tape. The cork tape has the Look logo printed and the soft touch is embossed. The cork is not quite as nice as Cinelli cork tape. It is about as thick as Cinelli but the Cinelli seems to be a little higher quality, a little smoother with almost no imperfections whatsoever. The Look soft touch is very nice is looks great on a look bike. The soft touch is higher quality than the Look cork and it is my preferred tape on my Look. The soft touch is slightly thicker than a cork tape, but not nearly as thick as a padded gel tape. I would recommend the soft touch unless you really must have the printed logo. Also note the printed logo on the Look cork tape does wear off. No problems at all with the soft touch.


----------



## maximum7

> Max I love that bike, thanks for asking.





> The only thing I'm having a problem with is chafing from the saddle,


George, are you using Chamois or Butt Butter or something? If not, try it.


----------



## George M

maximum7 said:


> George, are you using Chamois or Butt Butter or something? If not, try it.



I was really going to try not to use it, but it looks like I'll have too.. I can get a good deal on a Fizik Aliante $75 and I was just about ready to buy it, but backed out at the last minute. I did another fit using .885 and that moved the saddle down another 5mm. I'm really use to 31" or 78.5 and now I'm down to 77.5= 30.5. My inseam is 34.5 so maybe it will be OK. Anyhow it was really cold when I left 31 degrees and it's suppose to be 40 tomorrow morning so I'll give it another try. I really don't want to put a Brooks Swift on the Look. If it comes to that so be it, but I'll try and get this squared away with the Aliante, I hope. Putting a Brooks on the Look would be like snow tires on a Vette. Thanks again max, for the help and if I have too, I'll start another thread on this forum to keep everybody happy.:thumbsup:


----------



## twiggy73

twiggy73 said:


> Here is my Ride got it in 1991
> 
> and it still rides strong recently did a 62 mile ride in just over 3 hrs



Have just got off the phone from MD of the australian importers of look frames 
and he believes it is a KG81 from 1988 
He will be taking the picture to france in a few weeks to a meeting and will be finding out some more info for me 
He mentioned he may even beable to tell me date of manufacture and maybe even the name of the operator who layed it up 
What sort of info would good to know ???
for a picture of the frame please refer to my previous post in this thread sorry dont know why the picture didnt show here

Ok Here is the official work from france on My ride 

This frame is a KG 86 Those frames have been produced in 1986
and 1987 .The tubes were manufactured by TVT and the assembling and
finishing was made in Soubitez ( in CLAMECY near NEVERS).

It is with this kind of frame that B HINAULT won the French tour
( and I think Greg LEMOND too).

The 2 numbers under the BB are for size and serial number for
the first one and for the month and year of manufacturing for the second
one (B7 = February 1987) 

So it is with great Honour that i wish my ride a Happy 23rd Birthday for this month

Thanks Twiggy73


----------



## George M

twiggy73 said:


> Here is my Ride got it in 1991
> 
> and it still rides strong recently did a 62 mile ride in just over 3 hrs



I'm a little late, but I was going over the pictures and you have a beautiful bike there twiggy. I wish I started cycling earlier, but I was busy with motorcycles and sailboats. I still miss some of my other sports, but the cost of everything is going through the roof. Anyhow nice ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## rward325

DanTourino said:


> Are you talking to Max7 or me? That's my look lol.


You, I am easily confused in my advanced age


----------



## George M

rward325 said:


> You, I am easily confused in my advanced age



You really think 69 is advanced age. I'm lovin it.


----------



## twiggy73

Stage 1 
it has my name on it and a sold sticker lol
build will start next week and It will be all mine on Wednesday Aussie time lol 
I am SOOOOO excited lol 
Twiggy


----------



## George M

I'll be anxious to see the build twiggy. I wish I had some spare change laying around, I'd get that frame too.:thumbsup:


----------



## maximum7

Very nice. I wish I could do the Origin. I lose sleep over the black and white one. I don't like mine nearly as much.
I hope it's not getting scratched against that cement wall !


----------



## twiggy73

maximum7 said:


> Very nice. I wish I could do the Origin. I lose sleep over the black and white one. I don't like mine nearly as much.
> I hope it's not getting scratched against that cement wall !


Thanks Maximum7 it was a tough decision between the 2 lol and no it is not getting scratched lol but it was the first thing i checked lol 

more pics to come next week 

Twiggy


----------



## Tinea Pedis

twiggy - NICE!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## twiggy73

Here it is Boys 
My New LOOK 585 Origin 
Sram force 2010 
Mavic aksyum wheels (not great but will do for now)
3T handle bars and stem (stem on back order) 
LOOK keo max 2 pedals


----------



## twiggy73

Some more pics lol 

Just so you know she rides like a dream and i am SOOOOOO excited lol


----------



## George M

Beautiful ride you have there twiggy. I like how you added the red cables and the hoods to give it a little bling. That's what I'm going to do with mine, when I change the cables out. I think I may go with the red handlebar tape as will though. I have the Aliante saddle as well and it sure is nice. Your right about the wheels, but they will get you rolling for now. I made a promise to myself, when I lose 10 pounds, I''ll buy new wheels. Anyhow enjoy the new ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## toonraid

She looks nice too - every part is perfect match down to bar/ergo combo. Nice build.

Check out DT Swiss wheels as an option when it comes to upgrading wheels.


----------



## toonraid

Or Fulcrum zero's in red.


----------



## twiggy73

Thanks Guys 

The red cables came with the bike from look George
the fulcum zeros would look hot to toonraid
I have to get use to the new set up compared to my old bike although the measurements are the same the frame is much smaller and properley fitted this time lol 
And No More down tube shifting for me YAY YAY !!!!
I am sitting here looking at her and she is just awsome lol lol 

Twiggy73


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Twiggy mate, looks excellent! Congrats! And bet she rides incredibly well!

Are they the 3T rotundo bars?


----------



## maximum7

Looks great! Beautiful! And the first time I've seen the white cages. Cool. 

Still would have like to have seen the black and white though. 

Is that green/white sticker on the DT, from your shop?


----------



## Tinea Pedis

That sticker, if I'm not mistaken, is TFM standing for The Freedom Machine - a bike chain who do some great bikes here in Victoria.

Also have an A1 looking team kit!


----------



## DanTourino

Tinea Pedis said:


> That sticker, if I'm not mistaken, is TFM standing for The Freedom Machine - a bike chain who do some great bikes here in Victoria.
> 
> Also have an A1 looking team kit!


I don't know if I'd trust anyone with your taste in bikes.... Cosmetically of course


----------



## Tinea Pedis

The cheek! :ciappa:


----------



## rward325

Great ride Twiggy, I didn't like the white bottle cages but on your bike they are great. The red cables are a cool highlight also. Congrats on the new bike, many happy miles.


----------



## twiggy73

rward325 said:


> Great ride Twiggy, I didn't like the white bottle cages but on your bike they are great. The red cables are a cool highlight also. Congrats on the new bike, many happy miles.



Thanks Rward the cables came with the frame from look I went with the red hoods wasnt sure at first but they do add a bit of "Bling" like George said, and the bottle cages are just right. If i went with the black and white i would have got one of each lol a black one for the seat tube and a white one for the down tube. 
All I can say is WOW what a bike and sram force 2010 rocks 
Will post a review soon 

Twiggy73


----------



## boblikesbikes

My 595 Ultra, XXL, Chorus 10 sp. My favorite race bike


----------



## George M

boblikesbikes said:


> My 595 Ultra, XXL, Chorus 10 sp. My favorite race bike



That is absolutely beautiful Bob. I'd be afraid to ride it :thumbsup: Enjoy


----------



## maximum7

Very nice Bob.


----------



## bedazzle410

*595 Ultra Premium Black Light*

New to family already have a 585 and wife has a 585 elle


----------



## toonraid

Nice - Let's have the detailed ride comparison's then.


----------



## George M

I posted a picture of my bike already, but I really like this picture and have it on my desk top.









I forgot, I flipped the stem after this ride to try it out.


----------



## maximum7

Great shot G. 
I like how your grass covers half of the bike. I wonder if you should do some mowing?


----------



## GrandpaBob

Sorry guys,
I've been reading this forum for some time now and haven't posted anything. It's because of this forum that made me decide to buy a Look. The bikes are beautiful and ride even better. I have a 2007 555 with Easton wheels and it rides just beautiful. George and Bedazzle410 you have some very nice looking bikes and that goes for Max7 to. My favorite paint scheme is the 08 black and white 595.


----------



## George M

GrandpaBob said:


> Sorry guys,
> I've been reading this forum for some time now and haven't posted anything. It's because of this forum that made me decide to buy a Look. The bikes are beautiful and ride even better. I have a 2007 555 with Easton wheels and it rides just beautiful. George and Bedazzle410 you have some very nice looking bikes and that goes for Max7 to. My favorite paint scheme is the 08 black and white 595.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks Bob, it does ride just as good as it looks. I bought a Specialized Roubaix a few years ago, because I THOUGHT it was the most comfortable bike to get for an old man. The Look has it beat and I'm really happy with it. My next purchase will be the Easton wheels and then a GPS and then and then again and again. Good safe riding Bob and thanks again.:thumbsup:


----------



## twiggy73

GrandpaBob said:


> Sorry guys,
> I've been reading this forum for some time now and haven't posted anything. It's because of this forum that made me decide to buy a Look. The bikes are beautiful and ride even better. I have a 2007 555 with Easton wheels and it rides just beautiful. George and Bedazzle410 you have some very nice looking bikes and that goes for Max7 to. My favorite paint scheme is the 08 black and white 595.



My 585 didnt get a mention  LOL LOL 

Its ok I still love you Baby lol 

Oh is talking to your bike a sign of obsession ??? 

Twiggy73


----------



## GrandpaBob

Beautiful bike Twiggy,
I haven't seen that one yet, very nice. There isn't any bad looking Looks. It would be hard to choose between the all black or the white, maybe that's why I like the black and white combination. When I get some time I'll post mine, It's no top dollar rig but I like it.


----------



## nayr497

Wow, lots of nice LOOKs here! I don't think I've ever posted mine in this thread. Sorry if it is a repeat. Put this together last summer. Bought the frameset and then pieced together the parts myself, as opposed to the stock builds they offered with the 566. Have around 2500 miles on this so far and love it. The longer HT has done wonders for my neck, which gets sore after a few hours on the bike. (I also have other road bikes, so that is why the mileage is kind of low for that many months).

My humble submission to the thread:


----------



## twiggy73

nayr497 said:


> Wow, lots of nice LOOKs here! I don't think I've ever posted mine in this thread. Sorry if it is a repeat. Put this together last summer. Bought the frameset and then pieced together the parts myself, as opposed to the stock builds they offered with the 566. Have around 2500 miles on this so far and love it. The longer HT has done wonders for my neck, which gets sore after a few hours on the bike. (I also have other road bikes, so that is why the mileage is kind of low for that many months).
> 
> My humble submission to the thread:



Nice ride Nayr497 the 566 continues to be a fav of the faithful 

What saddle are you riding having a few issues with mine 

Twiggy73


----------



## nayr497

Hi Twiggy,

In the picture that is a Selle Italia SLR with Ti rails, no cutout. I like it a lot on there. Probably not the world's most comfortable saddle, but I usually ride this bike when I'm training, so my legs and lungs are crying enough so that I don't notice the saddle. I'm not saying it isn't a nice saddle, just a small, slim one. I used it for around 6 months, then tried one of my older Flites. I love Flites from around 1990. Decided to go back to the SLR.

I'd like to try the SLR with a cutout next.

I also need to fine tune the adjustment of the saddle, after having it off. The bad thing is that my Ritchey post has two bolts and adjustments are pretty annoying.

I can't recall why I switched back to the SLR from my Flite. Hmm, it wasn't that long ago, why'd I do it? I think about it.

And thanks for the compliments! I have to be honest...I still love level TT steel bikes the most to look at, but I do think the 566 is a nice looking bike and the ride quality is what is the most important, and I love riding it!

I'd like to try out some fancier wheels, but then again I don't weigh all that much, and I have zero complaints about my Neuvations, especially at their low price!


----------



## nayr497

And Twiggy, your 585 is ugly! You had better ship it to me so I can take care of it for you

Nah, that is a boss looking bike. I love the white frameset. Nice!

I've asked this before, but still trying to find a solution...using Tacx Tao cages on my 566 and with the Small size frame it is hard to get 24oz. bottles in/out on the seat tube. Anyone know of side loader or low-rise cages that will work?

- Arundel Side Loaders are $55 and that is a lot for a cage.
- Bontrager Side Swipes are also around $50 and that is a lot for a cage.

I'm wondering if I could just use some that have a lower tab-to-top measurement than the Tao cage. Mine measures 13cms from the inside lip to the top of the back.


----------



## Weav

*She's got the Look!*

I knew I made a smart choice to buy a Look. 

http://bit.ly/9ip516


----------



## jasjas

Not really, i'm not on facebook boohoo!


----------



## look_kx

Hi guys, wow every bike on here is beautiful! It was this thread which convinced me to buy a look!
I got into cycling about 9 months ago and I now decided it was time to upgrade my aluminium peugeot, and enter the world of carbon fibre. My budget was fairly limited as I've only finished university recently (do any look owners run an airline or charter/freight company? if so please give me a flying job!!:17: I was deciding between various bikes (kestrel, fuji, avanti etc), but I'm glad I decided to remain french and go for the look.
Mine is a Look KX, (which judging by the photos of the other models here is pretty uncommon), equipped with full dura-ace, fizik arione saddle, time pedals (ironic i know!) and bontrager wheels. I would like to eventually upgrade the wheels, but for now they are fine. I took it on my first big ride (140km) and it was amazing! I'm from New zealand and the roads here are very corse, but on the KX just soaked up the rough roads - if my peugeot was riding a bike - this was something completely different.
I decided to go for the KX as it strong, very stiff, and any frame that has ridden the '04 Tour de France is good enough for me! It is not the lightest frame in the world, but at 87 kg and not tooo much more fat to lose (ex rugby player) neither am I.
Sorry for the long winded excited post - here is the KX!


----------



## maximum7

Great pic of a super cool bike.


----------



## George M

Nice looking ride, look.


----------



## Gunn3rs

*2010 Look 566*

2010 Look 566
Shimano Ultegra 6700 Compact Groupset
Fulcrum Racing 1


----------



## jasjas

*My 595*

Here is my recent build of a 595.


----------



## George M

I really like those red cables Gunn. I think I'm going to do that when I need new ones.

jasjas, I really like the 595, but my budget said no. I like your wheels as well. That's on the top of my list. Anyhow, you guys got some sweet looking bikes.


----------



## trunkz22

Those are some sharp looking bikes above guys! Love em both!


----------



## maximum7

Gunn3rs, nice upgrades to the 566! 

jasjas, very cool. How do you like the DA wheels?


----------



## jasjas

Amazing! i had a nice set of DT240s w/Ambrosio rims, DT Revolution spokes before,
these 7850 CLs eat them for breakfast, alot lighter, as stiff and much more aero(also cheaper!) very strong, used them in a few TTs and centry rides over some really bad roads and they have stayed perfectly true.
Get some


----------



## Gunn3rs

maximum7 said:


> Gunn3rs, nice upgrades to the 566!
> 
> jasjas, very cool. How do you like the DA wheels?



The only upgrade were the wheels...


----------



## twiggy73

look_kx said:


> Hi guys, wow every bike on here is beautiful! It was this thread which convinced me to buy a look!
> I got into cycling about 9 months ago and I now decided it was time to upgrade my aluminium peugeot, and enter the world of carbon fibre. My budget was fairly limited as I've only finished university recently (do any look owners run an airline or charter/freight company? if so please give me a flying job!!:17: I was deciding between various bikes (kestrel, fuji, avanti etc), but I'm glad I decided to remain french and go for the look.
> Mine is a Look KX, (which judging by the photos of the other models here is pretty uncommon), equipped with full dura-ace, fizik arione saddle, time pedals (ironic i know!) and bontrager wheels. I would like to eventually upgrade the wheels, but for now they are fine. I took it on my first big ride (140km) and it was amazing! I'm from New zealand and the roads here are very corse, but on the KX just soaked up the rough roads - if my peugeot was riding a bike - this was something completely different.
> I decided to go for the KX as it strong, very stiff, and any frame that has ridden the '04 Tour de France is good enough for me! It is not the lightest frame in the world, but at 87 kg and not tooo much more fat to lose (ex rugby player) neither am I.
> Sorry for the long winded excited post - here is the KX!



Nice Ride Look KX What year was it built??? A Rare Find 
Are the lugs aluminium or carbon. The ride of the Look Frames is amazing Enjoy the ride 

Twiggy73


----------



## maximum7

> The only upgrade were the wheels...


Hmm.... I thought they came with that crappy FSA seat post. When I saw yours had a Look post I thought you might have changed it out. 
I've also heard that they are spec'd different in different parts of the world too.


----------



## Roy - DK

*Rebuild of a 4 year old LOOK*

This winter in Denmark took 5 month to end, 
and I had to do something - but not this :mad2: 

So I did a rebuild of my 585 Ultra from 2006, 
and here is the result, and some pic's.

View attachment 198610


View attachment 198609


View attachment 198612


View attachment 198613


View attachment 198611


For information it's a XL frame, and after the rebuild with at total of 6,8kg.

Roy - DK


----------



## twiggy73

That is a very nice ride well worth the time and effort you have put into the build 

hopefully the summer will be as long as the winter so you can get some miles on it 

Twiggy73


----------



## ewitz

Roy - DK said:


> This winter in Denmark took 5 month to end,
> and I had to do something - but not this :mad2:
> 
> So I did a rebuild of my 585 Ultra from 2006,
> and here is the result, and some pic's.
> 
> For information it's a XL frame, and after the rebuild with at total of 6,8kg.
> 
> Roy - DK


The Parlee derailleur clamp is always a nice touch on the 585.


----------



## George M

Very nicely done. I want to get those cables for my bike as well as the wheels. By the way how do you like those wheels, are they the 90 series?


----------



## Roy - DK

@ Twiggy73, ewitz and George M
-------
@ Twiggy73
Thanks. 
Yes, it would be nice to have a very long dry summer, and a lot of riding miles, here :thumbsup: 

@ ewitz
It was a “must have”.
Because it’s the best looking clamp out there, but it's D…… expensive here.

@ George M
Thanks. 
The cables are Alligator I-Links bought in England.
They are light and work very precise with the RED shifters.
The wheels are the “old” Easton Tempest II, and not in the 90 series.

/ Roy - DK


----------



## saab2000

*My new/used Look 585*

Nice ride, this one.

I also own a 381 and this is stiffer, all in a good way.


----------



## vinkebolinke

Hello all,

This is my first post, and sorry for my english, Im a francophone.
You guys all have amazing bikes, i'm really impressed!

I'm looking for a good road bike, not too expensive, and with a good quality/price.
I'd like your advice on this one:

I found a Look bike for sale and I have no idea how much its worth and if it is really a Look frame, because I didn't find any info about it...

It's a yellow Look carbon fiber frame with shimano 600 components. It looks a bit like the KG 286. What bothers me is the fork : its written Gardin F on it, near the headset, and is in alloy or steel, but not carbon.
The uncommon thing about the frame is the seat tube, which is curved. Never seen a Look frame like that one.

So maybe some of you might help me out of this situation, i'd be really appreciated!

Thanks!

Vinkebolinke


----------



## toonraid

Interesting bike - never seen one of those before. I had the KG231 & KG 241, the 231 had alu fork while the KG 241 had HSC carbon fork. I did manage to find a brand new Carbon fork for the 231 off ebay at a reasonable price.


----------



## skyliner1004

my 2010 LOOK 566 Rival. 

Upgrades: Conti 4000S, Keo 2 Max, Micro Wireless, 18g CF Cage. (2x Look CF Cages in mail)









Sorry about the Specialized saddle bag, its all i had and i needed to carry some essentials.


----------



## skyliner1004

nayr497 said:


> And Twiggy, your 585 is ugly! You had better ship it to me so I can take care of it for you
> 
> Nah, that is a boss looking bike. I love the white frameset. Nice!
> 
> *I've asked this before, but still trying to find a solution...using Tacx Tao cages on my 566 and with the Small size frame it is hard to get 24oz. bottles in/out on the seat tube. Anyone know of side loader or low-rise cages that will work?
> 
> - Arundel Side Loaders are $55 and that is a lot for a cage.
> - Bontrager Side Swipes are also around $50 and that is a lot for a cage.
> 
> I'm wondering if I could just use some that have a lower tab-to-top measurement than the Tao cage. Mine measures 13cms from the inside lip to the top of the back.*


*
*

LOOK at what bottle cages i'm using in my pic above. guess how much they weigh and how much i got them for. They're the sideloaders you want.


----------



## Kenacycle

Just built this 586 R Light yesterday after receiving the brand new frameset in the mail. 

Tonight I rode it for the first time, and in a Tuesday night race, and got 4th place :thumbsup: 

Very first impression of the bike is that it's very comfortable and smooth. Out of saddle climbing is crisp and quick to go. The only problem I had tonight was the front end felt loose and "noodlely".. But I late found out I hadn't tighten the Head Fit lock ring tight enough.

I scored this frameset at an awesome price on ebay! I just couldn't refuse.


----------



## Roy - DK

Nice looking bike.
Congratulation.

Best Roy-DK


----------



## George M

Nice looking ride Ken.:thumbsup:


----------



## maximum7

Very nice Ken. Beautiful!


----------



## Kenacycle

Thank you guys. $2000 for this brand new 586 R Light frameset, pretty good right?

This frame is suppose to be limited edition with 200 made. However I really don't see anything special about it over the regular 586. Even the color and graphics isn't all that outstanding. And the weight isn't all that light either. Does anyone know what was really special about this R Light? I page featuring this frame on the LOOK website is gone.


----------



## sshakari

Nice build and a fantastic bike. Post some more pics I like it.


Bixe said:


> The 585:
> 
> Campy Record w/ Carbon cranks, Zero Gravity Ti calipers,
> 
> Selcof carbon post and Aliante Carbon Rail saddle,
> 
> Ritchey WCS stem and Deda 215 Shallow bar,
> 
> Speedplay X-1 pedals, Arundel cages,
> 
> Wheels: Hugi 240S hubs, DT RR1.1 hoops and Sapim CX-Ray spokes, 28F/32R,
> 
> The size XL/ 57.5 TT weighs in at just under 15.5 lbs as you see it.


----------



## toonraid

R light is one of the premium colours so a little more expensive than standard colours spec & weight is exactly same as the standard range.


----------



## Kenacycle

Thank you Toonraid. The finish of the R Light is basically clear coated naked carbon with some pinstripe graphics, not very premium IMO.. But I love the bike just the same  

I was just wondering what is so special about it that they designated it as a "Limited Edition"


----------



## chas

Kenacycle said:


> Thank you Toonraid. The finish of the R Light is basically clear coated naked carbon with some pinstripe graphics, not very premium IMO.. But I love the bike just the same
> 
> I was just wondering what is so special about it that they designated it as a "Limited Edition"


Originally the 586 R-Light was only available as a complete bike. It was basically a pimped-out SRAM Red kit with tubular Zipp 303's, etc, weighing about 13 lbs. We intended just to bring in those 200 complete bikes, but people liked the graphics of the R-Light bike, so we did up some additional frames with that design. The 586 R-Light frame was priced the same as the rest of the 586 colors from that year.

edit to add: Very cool bike Ken. You did a great build on it!
edit #2: not sure about your choice of pedals though


----------



## Kenacycle

Chas thank you for the additional information

I brieftly entertained the idea of going with LOOK pedals for this bike, but then I love my Speedplay too much


----------



## rward325

Kenacycle said:


> Just built this 586 R Light yesterday after receiving the brand new frameset in the mail.
> 
> Tonight I rode it for the first time, and in a Tuesday night race, and got 4th place :thumbsup:
> 
> Very first impression of the bike is that it's very comfortable and smooth. Out of saddle climbing is crisp and quick to go. The only problem I had tonight was the front end felt loose and "noodlely".. But I late found out I hadn't tighten the Head Fit lock ring tight enough.
> 
> I scored this frameset at an awesome price on ebay! I just couldn't refuse.


Nice build all the way through. I happen to like your choice of pedals  Resembles both of my 586's. I love the frame and couldn't ask for more except a 2011 695 in Mondrian livery!


----------



## tjcordero

My 585 Optimum:


----------



## maximum7

Did you mean 585?

It looks very cool.


----------



## tjcordero

yeah...post corrected. thanks


----------



## nayr497

That's a hot 585, tj. I like it. Smooth, simple, and mainly black. The only thing I don't like is the saddle...but that is purely aesthetic and totally stupid, since it's your arse on it, not mine

Nice bike! What bars are those? Mmm, I love the look of the newer round bars that have a bit of a shorter reach but a nice full curve on the drops - just a little nicer than the traditional drops, in both looks and function for me.


----------



## DanTourino

*595 Ultra*


----------



## maximum7

I don't know about the stem or the tires, but the rest of the bike looks great.


----------



## DanTourino

maximum7 said:


> I don't know about the stem or the tires, but the rest of the bike looks great.


Everyone on WW hates my TIME stem on my Look too... LOL Currently looking for an FSA K-Force to replace it. It's just so damn stiff I can't fathom taking it off but i prefer a 100mm and this one's a 110. Tires will soon be replaced with Red Open corsa evo cx.


----------



## maximum7

I was mostly kidding. That would be the only other bike manufacture I would allow on my bike. 
How 'bout this one?


----------



## robdamanii

Photo time:


----------



## George M

Looking good rob. What kind of computer is that?:thumbsup:


----------



## robdamanii

George M said:


> Looking good rob. What kind of computer is that?:thumbsup:


Edge 705.


----------



## qwalls

*Look 566 Origin*

I bought this bike last year as a parts bin special from a local shop. Bought all new parts and rebuilt it from the frame up and used the old parts and a Scattante XRL Comp frame to build a spare bike. Couldn't pass up the great deals on 2010 SRAM Force right now...

The back story...got laid off, more time to ride, wanted a carbon frame, sold my other two bikes. Wanted the red Look 566 which was only supposed to come with Ultegra, couldn't afford with Ultegra, made a deal on a parts bin special (I got the frame I wanted, bike shop got rid of some stuff like NOS 2006 SRAM Rival) , back to work since January, built the bike the way I really wanted it in the first place AND have a spare bike again.  

Before
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/qwalls/3743312512/" title="2009 Look 566 Frankenbike by -Q-, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3486/3743312512_eee40b24c5_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="2009 Look 566 Frankenbike" /></a>

After
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/qwalls/4869580783/" title="IMG_1328 by -Q-, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4078/4869580783_b25708ed5e_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="IMG_1328" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/qwalls/4869582667/" title="IMG_1329 by -Q-, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4115/4869582667_593d2a1689_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="IMG_1329" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/qwalls/4869586305/" title="IMG_1334 by -Q-, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4142/4869586305_93e7271f67_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="IMG_1334" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/qwalls/4870201832/" title="IMG_1335 by -Q-, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4118/4870201832_6c925b0d26_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="IMG_1335" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/qwalls/4869590359/" title="IMG_1336 by -Q-, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4138/4869590359_c818d24242_z.jpg" width="480" height="640" alt="IMG_1336" /></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/qwalls/4870205722/" title="IMG_1337 by -Q-, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4122/4870205722_76e97e9e76_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="IMG_1337" /></a>

Spare bike
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/qwalls/4869594137/" title="IMG_1338 by -Q-, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4099/4869594137_1fb7ce5d42_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="IMG_1338" /></a>


----------



## robdamanii

Nice 566, but tip those bars down a bit man!


----------



## qwalls

robdamanii said:


> Nice 566, but tip those bars down a bit man!


Thanks, and bad back, so the bars stay.


----------



## scarab$

*My Look 566*

Hi everyone....

I used the RBR forums quite a bit before deciding to purchase the Look 566. This place is great! :thumbsup: 

Changes so far are ITM K-Sword bars, Fizik Seat and SRAM Force crank. Quite a machine:


----------



## twiggy73

maximum7 said:


> I was mostly kidding. That would be the only other bike manufacture I would allow on my bike.
> How 'bout this one?


Hey Max7 

Is that the latest stem from look cause the ones here in australia dont LOOK that good lol. The signage is ugly atleast that one is neat and tidy 

Twiggy


----------



## George M

twiggy73 said:


> Hey Max7
> 
> Is that the latest stem from look cause the ones here in australia dont LOOK that good lol. The signage is ugly atleast that one is neat and tidy
> 
> Twiggy



Max will be around,but to answer your question, yes.


----------



## T-shirt

qwalls said:


>


That's a good story, a great bike and a new job. congratulations.


----------



## skyliner1004

robdamanii said:


> Nice 566, but tip those bars down a bit man!


looks like he doesn't want the added benefits of drop bars: 3 hand positions. won't be riding in the drops, and will be sitting super upright in the saddle w/ that rise stem and hand position...


----------



## qwalls

T-shirt said:


> That's a good story, a great bike and a new job. congratulations.


Thanks T-Shirt.


----------



## qwalls

skyliner1004 said:


> looks like he doesn't want the added benefits of drop bars: 3 hand positions. won't be riding in the drops, and will be sitting super upright in the saddle w/ that rise stem and hand position...


I always find it amusing when people here tell people how their bikes should look without knowing anything about them. I'm 6'1" with a 36" cycling inseam, so I'm all legs with a short torso. I also have lower back problems. I have 4 usable hand positions on the bars as they are now. Most of my rides are in the 35-65 miles range with a century here and there, so comfort is more important than a horizontal back.


----------



## maximum7

Great lookin' bikes guys. 
The only beef I have is, you guys put on these fancy schmanzy handle bars, but what's with those stems?


----------



## maximum7

> Hey Max7
> Is that the latest stem from look cause the ones here in australia dont LOOK that good lol. The signage is ugly atleast that one is neat and tidy. Twiggy


I think that one is 2009. If these are the ones you're talking about, I think they are 2010.
I like the '09's better, but they are heavy.
It would be cool if their new C stem would work on any bike.


----------



## scarab$

maximum7 said:


> Great lookin' bikes guys.
> The only beef I have is, you guys put on these fancy schmanzy handle bars, but what's with those stems?


Dunno... Mine's lighter than the Look carbon job... and it fits.  

Maybe Look should start shipping with the HSD? Can't see spending $200+ on a stem that's heavy. Too many hills out here. LOL!


----------



## twiggy73

maximum7 said:


> I think that one is 2009. If these are the ones you're talking about, I think they are 2010.
> I like the '09's better, but they are heavy.
> It would be cool if their new C stem would work on any bike.


Yeh thats the one Max i like the 09 much better they are pricy though they are around $500 here in Aus and if they are heavy then it isnt worth the money?

How heavy are they ??? 

Twiggy


----------



## bikeosprey

Love the higher end Ritchey stems, I use them on my Look and SL2. IMO, use only a 4 bolt stem, much stronger than 2 bolts.


----------



## maximum7

> Yeh thats the one Max i like the 09 much better they are pricy though they are around $500 here in Aus and if they are heavy then it isnt worth the money? How heavy are they ???


Might be an un-noticable difference of about 50-60 grams as compared to a Ritchey carbon stem, and you can find the Look stem for about $200 US, if you search. But it's easier to walk into a store, get a Ritchey off the shelf and save about $90-$300 bucks.


----------



## robdamanii

qwalls said:


> Thanks, and bad back, so the bars stay.


Gotcha.

Amazing though, shifter position like that would annihilate my wrists. Amazing how adaptable the body is.


----------



## centurionomega

*my Look 555*

I built this up from parts so I could get it just right, and it is a fine bike; the best I've ever owned.

Maybe a 595 would be even better?


----------



## GrandpaBob

A very nice looking 555. I like how the white bar tape looks. I also own a 555 and I have to agree, the best I've owned.


----------



## Kenacycle

The 586 is the best I've owned.It is very comfortable and I can do long rides with it and not feel beat up. I like to know if a 595 (non Ultra version) would be just as comfortable or it's a bit harsher?


----------



## GrandpaBob

I also have the 586, but just the frame. Bought my wife a new car, then I bought the frame, then I lost my job. Planning on building it up by the middle of next summer. I did take a two hour test ride on one, and all I could think of was, wow, this is one nice ride.


----------



## toonraid

I had a 586 Mondrian but ended up selling it (offer was too good to refuse) before getting a chance to ride it - i now have a 595 and it's a great allrounder, it being a lug & tube contruction as opposed to monocoque which is the case with 586 & 555 I expect it too be more comfortable ride than either while being stiffer to pedal.


----------



## Kenacycle

I feel the 586 is a great all rounder. So the 595 is also a great all arounder? I do need a softer rear end so I don't get bounced around. I had an impression the 595 is much stiffer


----------



## jasjas

Kenacycle said:


> The 586 is the best I've owned.It is very comfortable and I can do long rides with it and not feel beat up. I like to know if a 595 (non Ultra version) would be just as comfortable or it's a bit harsher?


My 595 is very comfortable over 5-6hr rides , TTs or the odd RR, its a fantastic bike.
its manages to be stiffer than my 585 but offer more compliance -this using the same wheels- DA 7850 CLs


----------



## toonraid

That's the advantage of lug & tube construction, you can have your cake and eat it too - in monocoque construction you have to choose between one (stiff to pedal) or the other (ride comfort). Sadly look will not be making any more lug & tube frames in 2011 - i assume due to higher production costs and market demands for lighter frames (monocoque is always lighter than lug & tube).

As for 586 vs 595 i have heard the 586 is not as stiff in BB area - depending on how strong a cyclist you are might feel a bit of flex in high powered out of saddle efforts. A friend of mine bought one having come of a specialized roubaix (which he hated citing sluggishness) and fell in love with 586 while another got one having come of a Ridley Helium and he could not tell the difference between the 2 and everyone raves on about the heliums so 586 is right up there with super bikes and a mighty fine frame.


----------



## wiz525

realized i never posted my 585 on here. hopefully will replace the wheels soon. any suggestions??

View attachment 210115


----------



## toonraid

What's your budget?

here are some suggestions;

The new Shamal - Black
Fulcrum zero (Red spokes)
FFWD F2R DT 240s White Edition (1050g)


----------



## locomotive1

I would recommend Campy Shamal Ultras. I switched to these from my ksyriums a couple of years ago. They are lighter, stiffer, roll better and handle crosswinds much better. They are the best wheels that I've ridden in the past twenty years. You can't go wrong with a set of these.


----------



## wiz525

yeah, i went from ksyrium elites to campy zondas a few years back. loved the zondas. i've always liked the shamals too, but not sure if i can have campy wheels with Sram Red?!!?


----------



## maximum7

> I built this up from parts so I could get it just right, and it is a fine bike; the best I've ever owned.
> Maybe a 595 would be even better?


Great bike. I'd switch out the bottle cages though. 
It makes me miss mine. 

My 555 was smoother to me than my 585. However, the 585 is a definite improvement. 
I jumped on my buddies 566 yesterday and it is so smooth. It really soaks up the road, but doesn't feel mushy when you get on it like my 555 sometimes did. They did a great job with that one. 



> realized i never posted my 585 on here. hopefully will replace the wheels soon. any suggestions??


Your SL's are a fine wheel. I have them as well. However, I am looking to switch and I'll be going after the Shimano C-24-CL. Also the HED Ardennes are very good too. Both seem to be thought of as the best in the alu. clincher class.


----------



## ezzy

Kenacycle said:


> The 586 is the best I've owned.It is very comfortable and I can do long rides with it and not feel beat up. I like to know if a 595 (non Ultra version) would be just as comfortable or it's a bit harsher?


i own a 585 for 4 years and now a 595 ultra (2008 model). I am 86-90 kilos - and for my weight the 595 is just perfect. Its comfy like the 585 but feels much stiffer when needed - the red elastomer on the epost really eats up all the potholes. I am really happy with the 595 and seldom ride the 585 any more:thumbsup:


----------



## ezzy

Kenacycle said:


> I feel the 586 is a great all rounder. So the 595 is also a great all arounder? I do need a softer rear end so I don't get bounced around. I had an impression the 595 is much stiffer


The 595 is stiffer where it counts - at the BB and the head tube. The dampening on the rear end is just as good as my 585 - i contribute this to the red elastomer on the epost.:thumbsup:


----------



## toonraid

wiz525 said:


> yeah, i went from ksyrium elites to campy zondas a few years back. loved the zondas. i've always liked the shamals too, but not sure if i can have campy wheels with Sram Red?!!?


You can get Campagnolo's top 3 medium profile wheels (Zonda, Eurus, Shamal) in HG free hub (Shimano/SRAM compatible).


----------



## twiggy73

What year is that frame ?? 

it is a very nice ride
i love my 585 it is as they have said before, the great all rounder and I love decending on it. it is awsome on the decents i recently decended at 47 mph and it just felt so stable it was amazing. just sad they have stopped making them 

Twiggy


----------



## Gee3

Got this 555 frameset for a really good price:


----------



## maximum7

I had that same bike. Loved every minute on it, until I got my 585.. 
That's my favorite paint scheme too. Clean and simple. 
Excellent bike!


----------



## George M

Excellent job, it looks very nice. I like the paint scheme as well.


----------



## Gee3

Thanks! I'll have to pretend it's a 585 until I can convince my wife that I really NEED one! and believe me, I've been trying!! lol!


----------



## twiggy73

Gee3 said:


> Thanks! I'll have to pretend it's a 585 until I can convince my wife that I really NEED one! and believe me, I've been trying!! lol!


Well you better work fast lol cause the 2010 is the last year for the 585      

twiggy


----------



## centurionomega

*saw a frameset*



twiggy73 said:


> Well you better work fast lol cause the 2010 is the last year for the 585
> 
> twiggy


Excel has a 585 Origin in my size on sale right now. 

Maybe a future long-term project. :idea:


----------



## Gee3

twiggy73 said:


> Well you better work fast lol cause the 2010 is the last year for the 585
> 
> twiggy


Well, since my 555 is a 2008 and no longer in production I'm on schedule to get a 585 in 2012.  LOL!


----------



## kistenjoe

Unfortunately I cant find an original fork in white. This will take a while. The weight of the bike (with the Edge500 +GSC10, which you cant see on this pic) is 7.4kgs / 16.4lbs.


----------



## chrisvz

My 2007 Look 555 with shimano 105 and carbon wheels


----------



## Kenacycle

Chrisvz, are those Veloflex tires?


----------



## chrisvz

@Kenacycle: The tubulars are Schwalbe Milano's


----------



## skyliner1004

kistenjoe said:


> Unfortunately I cant find an original fork in white. This will take a while. The weight of the bike (with the Edge500 +GSC10, which you cant see on this pic) is 7.4kgs / 16.4lbs.


whats the model and specs for that bike?

my 2010 look 566 is around 16lbs 10oz (16.6lbs)

heres the latest of my upgraded bike:


----------



## nyvram

My 281. I LOVE IT. Its been a good bike.


----------



## kistenjoe

skyliner1004 said:


> whats the model and specs for that bike?
> 
> my 2010 look 566 is around 16lbs 10oz (10.6lbs)


What do you mean by 10.6lbs?

My look is a 565. Frame only with hanger weighs 1218grams. Specs are:

Frame: Look 565 (L)
Fork: Bontrager X-Lite
Wheels: Campy Zonda 2-way fit
Gruppo: Record Ergopower + Crank + FD, Centaur RD, Mavic SSC Brakes
Pedals: Look Keo Classic
Tires: Conti GP 4000S + SL inner tubes
Handlemar: 3ttt Ergonova Pro 
Stem: Thomson X2
Seatpost: Thomson Masterpiece
Saddle: Antares Kium
GPS: Edge 500 + GSC 10 Sensor (not in this pic)

I am already bidding on a record rd. Skewers (Token) are in the mail already. The fork, as I said, will take a while to get. 

KJ.


----------



## jellybone

*2009 Look 596*

Red Baron Theme... It's for sale if anybody is interested (all funds going towards charity)


----------



## maximum7

That is the first time I've been scared by a bike..


----------



## Kenacycle

Hey Ivan! You're selling your Red Baron? How come?


----------



## skyliner1004

kistenjoe said:


> What do you mean by 10.6lbs?
> 
> My look is a 565. Frame only with hanger weighs 1218grams. Specs are:
> 
> Frame: Look 565 (L)
> Fork: Bontrager X-Lite
> Wheels: Campy Zonda 2-way fit
> Gruppo: Record Ergopower + Crank + FD, Centaur RD, Mavic SSC Brakes
> Pedals: Look Keo Classic
> Tires: Conti GP 4000S + SL inner tubes
> Handlemar: 3ttt Ergonova Pro
> Stem: Thomson X2
> Seatpost: Thomson Masterpiece
> Saddle: Antares Kium
> GPS: Edge 500 + GSC 10 Sensor (not in this pic)
> 
> I am already bidding on a record rd. Skewers (Token) are in the mail already. The fork, as I said, will take a while to get.
> 
> KJ.


sorry about that, my bike stands at 16lbs 2oz, *w/*pedals, *w/o* cages & computer (w/ cages & computer weight is 16lbs 6oz)

Frame: Look 566 (S) _w/ uncut steerer_
Wheels: Sram S30 Sprint
Gruppo: Sram Rival
Pedals: Look Keo 2 Max
Tires: Conti GP 4000S + Conti Supersonic inner tubes
Handlemar: Ritchey WCS Logic II 40cm 
Stem: Ritchey WCS 100mm
Seatpost: Thomson Masterpiece
Saddle: Selle SMP Stratos
Computer: Cateye Micro Wireless


----------



## nyvram

that red baron bike is about 15 kinds of awesome! lol


----------



## sp3000

*My 585*

I've always wanted one, and now I have it! 
And it is just as sweet as I had always imagined


----------



## skyliner1004

sp3000 said:


> I've always wanted one, and now I have it!
> And it is just as sweet as I had always imagined


that frame is SEXY, what year is it and where'd you get it for and how much?


----------



## sp3000

It is an '09 Proteam Origin, I got it from a race team in Australia that changed sponsorship to another manufacturer and were off loading all the look bikes. This was a special case though, as they had '08 frames but before they sold this bike they did a warranty replacement of the '08 frame (due to paint) and got this '09 brand new. So in short it was a new frame with 6 month old parts apart from a new chain, tires etc, I added the saddle and the pedals.


----------



## George M

Hey sp that bike looks fantastic.:thumbsup:


----------



## Barneyhead123

*My new Look 695*

This is my new Look 695...


----------



## nyvram

barney...WOW lucky lucky lucky you. that is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## George M

I know some of you guys don't like the looks of the 695, but I sure do. Nice looking rig you have there Barney. If I had the money, I'd have one too:thumbsup: .


----------



## ewitz

Look forward to hearing your riding impressions.

Have you owned any other Looks?


----------



## maximum7

SP, your bike is beautiful. I wish I could fit on an Origin. 

Barney, your bike is amazing and it's awesome that we can finally see one posted here. 

But George is right, I am not the biggest fan of the 695 styling.


----------



## sp3000

Thanks guys!
Barney, how are those cranks?


----------



## vetboy

How do you have yours already? I have a black frame ordered, but the ETA is up in the air. Enjoy and would love to hear your feedback.
Is that a medium?

Enjoy
Joe


----------



## brookona

Barney, would love to read a ride review soon. Still not sure about the 695 yet.


----------



## JimmyORCA

Braney, how did you get the 695SR so fast, I have a black on on order since begining of september???


----------



## Barneyhead123

*695 Ride*

I have read some reviews of the 695 and I have to agree with them... This bike is a race machine and a rocket when pushed, when you are riding, you want to go fast. It might be too much bike for me but I loved the style of the bike when I saw it in the store. In the Look brand I have ridden the 481SL, KX light, and KX and this bike is miles ahead of them. I have had the bike for about 3 weeks and the ride is very smooth and stiff. The crankset is very stiff, I like the option that you can adjust the crank lengths. the only minor issue is that it is not the lightest bike I have used. The Jamis Zenith SL is lighter but not as smooth as the 695. The stem is very light and the option to change the length and angle is a nice option. It makes the front end stiff when standing. I will have to do some more riding in the hills to see how it climbs. I just hope the snow holds off for another month in Ontario. It will be a long winter....I am glad I got to ride it before the snow flies...


----------



## ewitz

were you riding on Avenue Rd. on Sunday?


----------



## stickystuff

the last of the 595's


----------



## nyvram

ETA: ok now updated pic as well with new upgrades


----------



## stickystuff

nice. always liked the paint scheme on the 586 better. if ur going black saddle i would go with black tape. btw the yellow pedals are a nice touch. why the white epost?


----------



## nyvram

good point re: tape. makes sense. the white epost came with it. i figured the black saddle would help 'tone down' that post a bit.

the white stem is kinda growing on me but i've already ordered a black/red 3T so we'll see how the new one looks.

cant wait to get rid of the red tires and go with black ones. i'm trying to 'tone down' the components so the frame itself stands out.


----------



## toonraid

Just seen my friends black light 695 SR frame and i can assure you that it looks like an elegant monster in the flesh and by far the most innovative frame of 2011, as far as i know none of the other top brands have a new design for 2011. Can't wait for my Mondrian but at the same time i won't be parting with my 595 as i love the ride balance and quality - i think the 695 will be faster and more brutal but can't see it matching the comfort/performance balance of a 595's lugged carbon design - beside i don't think i will be able to find a lugged carbon frame for under 7k in near future.


----------



## nyvram

toonraid said:


> Just seen my friends black light 695 SR frame and i can assure you that it looks like an elegant monster in the flesh and by far the most innovative frame of 2011, as far as i know none of the other top brands have a new design for 2011. Can't wait for my Mondrian ...


SWEET! post it here when it comes in..we'll have the 595 Mondrian, 586 Mondrian and 695 Mondrian all on the same page.  

Where's the guy with the old 1989(?) original Mondrian LOOK? I think he's on the first couple of pages of this thread.

edited to add: this is TOO MUCH huh? lol


----------



## rward325

nyvram said:


>



Ohhhhhh My!        Back in 2


I was looking for a saddle like that for my single speed Look KG176.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

nyvram said:


> (ignore the seat and stem..


As in the actual parts? Or the angles you have them at....?


----------



## nyvram

Tinea Pedis said:


> As in the actual parts? Or the angles you have them at....?


??? the angle of the seat? what's wrong with it? fwiw i had a professional fit done at the LBS. sorry the stem isn't 'racer cool' flipped down.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

It's not about being 'racer cool'.

But hey, roll with it.


----------



## nyvram

tinea..you've lost me. what's wrong with the angle of the seat?


----------



## rward325

Here, just so they are all on the same page.


----------



## nyvram

sweety rward! lol i hope the 695 mondrian dude gets his soon too so we can have it on this page! 

you are the real deal..you got yours new...read about it a few dozen pages back


----------



## Gunn3rs

Upgrades:
FSA K-Wing Compact Road Handlebar
FSA OS-99 CSI Stem


----------



## Tinea Pedis

nyvram said:


> tinea..you've lost me. what's wrong with the angle of the seat?


nothing at all.

It's the stem, bars and levers where my concern lies....


----------



## Weav

Gunn3rs, that's one of the nicest 566's I've seen. What can you tell us about the FSA bar and stem, it matches the bike perfectly. Also what about those Fulcrum 1's, you running tubeless, how do the roll? I ended up going with Dura Ace wheels for mine because the price was lower.


----------



## ewitz

Weav said:


> Also what about those Fulcrum 1's, you running tubeless, how do the roll?


he has Michelin tyres so no tubeless


----------



## Gunn3rs

Thanks Weav,

I really like the looks and the fact that it matches my bike's colour was kind of a bonus and i didn't think twice about going for the carbon handlebar and stem. Went for a 30ish Km ride this week and I can say that it's extremely comfortable, the compact design does make braking and riding in the drops much easier...
The carbon bar does a great job of dampening road vibration and I just love the flat spot on the hoods... So much better compared to my previous Alu round bars.

As for the Fulcrum 1's... It's one of the best I've ever had... they are fast and great for cornering and descending... They are quite stiff which to me helps tremendously on the climbs and when drafting i can freewheel at speeds that i used to have to pedal...
They were definitely not cheap, but worth every penny.

I'm using the Michelin tyres... they are not tubeless.



Weav said:


> Gunn3rs, that's one of the nicest 566's I've seen. What can you tell us about the FSA bar and stem, it matches the bike perfectly. Also what about those Fulcrum 1's, you running tubeless, how do the roll? I ended up going with Dura Ace wheels for mine because the price was lower.


----------



## Weav

touche, nice catch.


----------



## MCJ

*585*

I think I have my 585 just about where I want it. Very disappointed LOOK decided to discontinue this frame since it's one of the best lugged carbon frames on the market. Great combination of performance, durability and weight. Absolutely love mine.


----------



## sp3000

MCJ that looks great, now for some close ups? I was thinking about those cranks, how are they?


----------



## maximum7

MCJ, 

It's beautiful! Very cool looking. 
I wish I could fit on the Origin/Ultra the Optimum's always have the ugliest colors...


----------



## paully69

*My Look 595 and 585*

Here is my stepping stone, and my new Dream ride..I love the 595 the Bottom bracket is stiffer and it rides just as nice as the 585 did. I am going to build the 585 back up with Chorus parts for crit racing this year.


----------



## neema

585 in matte finish


----------



## kistenjoe

Why not the 3ttt seatpost?

KJ.


----------



## paully69

Putting Jap Products on a French Bike......"Is like putting an elevator in an OutHouse"
some things just don't belong...............:mad2:


----------



## Weav

neema, which bar is that? Looks like maybe an Ergosum or Ergonova?


----------



## TuH

*Look 586*

Been upgrading my 586 and enjoying the sunny weather over here...


----------



## nyvram

very nice!! love the snow shot


----------



## neema

kistenjoe - for some reason i thought a thomson would be a little sturdier but honestly, there's no good reason besides going with my gut feeling.

paully69 - i'm glad you like it 

weav - it's an ergosum bar. i like them very much!


----------



## Weav

neema said:


> kistenjoe - for some reason i thought a thomson would be a little sturdier but honestly, there's no good reason besides going with my gut feeling.
> 
> paully69 - i'm glad you like it
> 
> weav - it's an ergosum bar. i like them very much!


cool, I just got an ergosum for my new bike, looking forward to giving it a go.


----------



## maximum7

Great looking 586!


----------



## bimmer1977

*Picked up my Look 566 today !!!*

I am now the very proud owner of a 2011 Look 566 Ultegra, upgraded with Bontrager XXX Lite VR Carbon bar, Look cages, Easton EC90 SL wheels with Continental Gran Prix 4000 tires - 16.1 lbs with pedals and cages !!!


----------



## bimmer1977

bimmer1977 said:


> I am now the very proud owner of a 2011 Look 566 Ultegra, upgraded with Bontrager XXX Lite VR Carbon bar, Look cages, Easton EC90 SL wheels with Continental Gran Prix 4000 tires - 16.1 lbs with pedals and cages !!!


I also kept the original Fulcrum 5 wheels with Vittorio Pro Slick as a training/winter set with a 12-27 cassette.....can't wait to put on the miles !!!!


----------



## maximum7

Looks great! 
Next, dump that FSA seat post. 
Wheels are very cool. 

Why the braunschweiger bars?


----------



## rward325

bimmer1977 said:


> I am now the very proud owner of a 2011 Look 566 Ultegra, upgraded with Bontrager XXX Lite VR Carbon bar, Look cages, Easton EC90 SL wheels with Continental Gran Prix 4000 tires - 16.1 lbs with pedals and cages !!!


Very sweet ride. If they had offered that color back in '09 when I bought my 586 I might have bought that instead. I do love my 586's though.


----------



## bimmer1977

maximum7 said:


> Looks great!
> Next, dump that FSA seat post.
> Wheels are very cool.
> 
> Why the braunschweiger bars?


looking at some options to replace seatpost with a full carbon one....

as for the B-bar - i was looking for a carbon replacement for the FSA Wing that came with it and my LBS gave me a good deal on the Braunschweiger which I actually liked as it was a true 42 both on the hoods and the drops.

thinking of going with either an FSA, Ritchey or Thompson seatpost...any recommendations ?


----------



## bimmer1977

rward325 said:


> Very sweet ride. If they had offered that color back in '09 when I bought my 586 I might have bought that instead. I do love my 586's though.


rward325, thanks !!! i do love the paint scheme. I'm planning on replacing the alu-carbon wrapped seatpost with a full carbon post one of these days....


----------



## maximum7

> thinking of going with either an FSA, Ritchey or Thompson seatpost...any recommendations ?


I have Ritchey on my bike for stem and bars, but went with a Look seat post. It matches the bike the best.


----------



## twiggy73

Nice ride Bimmer

love the colour just remeber to put a washer under the bottle cages to protect your paint and Join "the look bike club" on face book lol 
I am sure you will get years of enjoyment out of the 566 happy riding 
Twiggy


----------



## chrisvz

After 2 years of owning the bike in stock, I decided to upgrade it with Sram Force group, Control Tech stem and seatpost and Planet X Carbon Wheelset.... I'm enjoying every minute of it.


----------



## ewitz

bimmer1977 said:


> rward325, thanks !!! i do love the paint scheme. I'm planning on replacing the alu-carbon wrapped seatpost with a full carbon post one of these days....


Just replaced the seatpost on my 585 with the Fizik Cyrano carbon. Well thought out peice of kit.

The setback range is huge, the angle adjustment is easy and intuitive. And it can accomodate all sizes and shapes of rails without swapping parts. Plus the rubber gasket serves as both a height marker and as a weather seal.


----------



## centurionomega

I have the same frame and really love it. Every time I ride my 555 I think, "this bike is awesome and totally worth the $2000+ I spent on it."

Notice any difference between the new seatpost/stem & wheels and the old bits?

If I was only rich and didn't live in a tiny apartment I would get one of those 585s I have seen for cheap on clearance.


----------



## bimmer1977

chrisvz said:


> After 2 years of owning the bike in stock, I decided to upgrade it with Sram Force group, Control Tech stem and seatpost and Planet X Carbon Wheelset.... I'm enjoying every minute of it.


great looking ride chrisvz !!!


----------



## chrisvz

centurionomega said:


> I have the same frame and really love it. Every time I ride my 555 I think, "this bike is awesome and totally worth the $2000+ I spent on it."
> 
> Notice any difference between the new seatpost/stem & wheels and the old bits?
> 
> If I was only rich and didn't live in a tiny apartment I would get one of those 585s I have seen for cheap on clearance.


Abolutely I did noticed a difference in the groupset, I'm more of a Sram fan and like the shifting a lot, about the seatpost I can feel the better dampening due to the carbon fiber (Had an aluminum post). 

The wheels feel lighter than my Eastons EA90 SL'S and hold better speed in the flats. They are also tubular so I did notice the less rolling ressistance.



bimmer1977 said:


> great looking ride chrisvz !!!


Thanks!! Your 566 is beautiful too! I had in mind selling the frame and getting another brand, but I don't regret my decision:blush2: 

pd. forgot to tell the weight, in the picture is sitting @ 16.20lbs, I'm planning on a couple of upgrades to lower it to the mid 15's


----------



## Seoulman

Hey gang, I have a basically new KG171 in white 52cms. It currently sports a campy record 10 speed group but I'm wanting to keep the components for another build and sell the Look frame as it's a tad too small for me. Would you say 400 dollars is a fair amount? It's just that I don't see many for sale so don't have a good reference. Anyway, I will post fotos once I get back to my parent's house which is where it's in storage. Cheers!


----------



## kistenjoe

*Look 565 Record*

Finally finished.










Parts:

Frame: Look 565 (L)
Fork: HSC 5 SL
Wheels: Campa Zonda 2-way fit (2010) w/ Tune AC 14 Skewers
Gruppo: Campy Record Titanium
Breaks: Campy Super Record '10
Pedals: Look Keo Classic
Tires: Conti GP 4000S + SL Tubes
Handlebar: 3ttt Ergonova Pro 
Stem: Thomson X2 (110mm)
Seatpost: Thomson Masterpiece (27.2mm)
Saddle: Tune KommVor
Bottlecages: Ra-Co Carbon Light 2
Gomputer: Garmin Edge500 (not in this pic) + GSC10
7.1 Kg / 15,65lbs


----------



## JimmyORCA

My 695SR


----------



## maximum7

How is it that you have a $10,000.00 bike, but use a crappy cell phone camera to take some grainy pics? 

Can you take some from the side, so we can see the frame better?* Both your bikes are amazing* and it would cool to get some nicer views.


----------



## edk

Very nice 695 SR! But please remove the red bits on the valve's... that's really aweful.


----------



## Gunn3rs

Frame/Fork: Look 566 Origin
Wheels: Zipp 404 Clincher (2011)
Skewers: Aerozine Titanium Red
Crankset : Shimano Ultegra 6700 Compact 50x34
K7: Shimano Ultegra 11x25
Brake/Shift Levers: Shimano Ultegra 6700
Pedal: Look Keo Classic
Tires: Michelin Pro 3 Race Service Course
Handlebar: FSA K-Wing Compact Road
Stem: FSA OS-99 CSI
Seatpost: Look ERGOPOST 4Ti
Saddle: Selle Italia Flite Kit Carbonio White - Carbon Rails
Bottle Cage: Look Carbon Bottle Cage


----------



## twiggy73

Wow Gunn 

They look awsome and i bet they ride great to happy riding 

Twiggy 
"The Look Bike club" on FaceBook


----------



## nayr497

kistenjoe, VERY sharp build-up! I like that a lot. I think you have everything worked out, and working together, quite nicely.

Wouldn't change anything. Like those cages, really like the Thomson stuff on a carbon bike, love the mix of brand new carbon with non-carbon stuff that just plain works.

Very cool.


----------



## sp3000

The 404's look great!, I am thinking about upgrading from my Ksyrium SL's, how do you find the ride?


----------



## kistenjoe

nayr497 said:


> kistenjoe, VERY sharp build-up! I like that a lot. I think you have everything worked out, and working together, quite nicely.
> 
> Wouldn't change anything. Like those cages, really like the Thomson stuff on a carbon bike, love the mix of brand new carbon with non-carbon stuff that just plain works.
> 
> Very cool.


Thanx. I will change one thing though. Some new wheels to go w/ the setup. I am thinking about the Shamal Ultra tubulars. Oh and the Ergonova Ltd would be nice too.

KJ.


----------



## Gunn3rs

sp3000 said:


> The 404's look great!, I am thinking about upgrading from my Ksyrium SL's, how do you find the ride?


It is about 50 grams heavier as compared to the Fulcram Racing 1, I was using before... I have only done 1 ride (60kms) so far...

It certainly rides really well... They say you should notice it picks up pace when rolling above 35km/h or so... whether in a group or with a tail wind apparently...

Need to test it out better for this coming weekend...


----------



## robdamanii

Impressive Gunn3r. Only thing is I'm not sure those look cages compliment the flowing lines of the 566. But massive props for going while hog on the color matching.

Add some white Hudz too, and it'll look even more the part.


----------



## Gunn3rs

robdamanii said:


> Impressive Gunn3r. Only thing is I'm not sure those look cages compliment the flowing lines of the 566. But massive props for going while hog on the color matching.
> 
> Add some white Hudz too, and it'll look even more the part.


Haha - Thanks... Well, regarding the Look Cages,... You might be right there as i didn't think so either... but then i thought... I can get a third bottle cage, whether the white or the black... and I'll be good again 

As for the Hudz, i did search on the net... apparently they haven't brought out the one for the Ultegra 6700 brake levers yet... They have the Ultegra 6600 which apparently doesn't fit according to the reviews... I'm still waiting to see when it comes out


----------



## slimshady

i welcome myself to the look family.
finally got around to take a pic of the 566.


----------



## nyvram

very pretty. :cheers: i really the way the red & black look together


----------



## robdamanii

Good looking...Looks.

Most recent snapshot of mine in training mode:


----------



## rward325

Rob, how are the white hoods working out? I was afraid to use this for fear f all the filth that would show up.


----------



## MR2Ducks

New to for Forums. Picked it up yesterday. di2 is quite fun! Had it out today in 30mph
cross winds with gusts and the 404's make it interesting. It gets a lot of LOOKS! Pun intended...


----------



## robdamanii

rward325 said:


> Rob, how are the white hoods working out? I was afraid to use this for fear f all the filth that would show up.


Somehow I missed this earlier:

The white is awesome. They are Hudz brand, the original (non-sticky version) and I just wipe them down with Simple Green, and they come spotless.


----------



## twiggy73

Thats a Very nice ride Mr2ducks i must say the 404s are quite popular and look great on a Look 

the 695s are proving very popular in the world of cycling! I think Look has created another classic for the future 

Twiggy


----------



## kistenjoe

Swapped the Zondas for the 2011 Fuclrum Racing 3. The weight stays the same.


----------



## slomustang

*New to me 566*

I'm enjoying my new Look!


----------



## kistenjoe

slomustang said:


> I'm enjoying my new Look!


Do you have problems w/ your back?

White bar tape would be nice and the entire SRAM Red.

KJ.


----------



## slomustang

kistenjoe said:


> Do you have problems w/ your back?
> 
> White bar tape would be nice and the entire SRAM Red.
> 
> KJ.


The bars look way upright, but it was the angle that I took the pic. The frame is an XS and I have short, stubby legs. 

I have a Force FD and Red cranks to put on. I'm also swapping out the stem and bars soon. Just got lazy and wanted to ride the damn thing. The Ultegra SL group will go on my Allez.


----------



## nayr497

Quick question - on the 566 what is the manufacturer recommendation for how many mm's of spacers your need above the stem?

I know some forks can be cut so the stem sits flush at the top, no spacers above it.

Seems like most folks with the 566 have at least a 5mm spacer above the stem.


----------



## scuollo

*Look 566*

Campy Chorus 11s, Easton EA90SL, and my favorite component , the Arundel glossy carbon bottle cages... most all from ebay. Wheels, pedal and bottle cages are new. This was a winter project. I am loving its ride - very responsive, stiff, comfortable. Everthing about it works great.


----------



## nyvram

slomustang said:


> The bars look way upright, but it was the angle that I took the pic. The frame is an XS and I have short, stubby legs.
> 
> I have a Force FD and Red cranks to put on. I'm also swapping out the stem and bars soon. Just got lazy and wanted to ride the damn thing. The Ultegra SL group will go on my Allez.


nice bike!!! love the paint job.


----------



## Rapolsive

*Ooh La La bicyclette voyeur a Lookesha*

Ooh La La bicyclette voyeur a Lookesha


----------



## nasty204

*French Connection with the Italian Job*

Two great ride , lousy pics


----------



## twiggy73

nasty204 said:


> Two great ride , lousy pics



OMG LOOK at that Willie  

I am glad the LOOK is on top  it could so ride the wheels off that wille  

lol sorry couldnt resist lol 

twiggy


----------



## nasty204

twiggy73 said:


> OMG LOOK at that Willie
> 
> I am glad the LOOK is on top  it could so ride the wheels off that wille
> 
> lol sorry couldnt resist lol
> 
> twiggy


Yup , it sure can but the Wilie is just so comfy and easy to ride. 

Cheers


----------



## twigseattle

MR2Ducks said:


> New to for Forums. Picked it up yesterday. di2 is quite fun! Had it out today in 30mph
> cross winds with gusts and the 404's make it interesting. It gets a lot of LOOKS! Pun intended...


Mr. Ducks,
You are clearly INCREDIBLY TALL, and should really look at getting a 'bling' custom bike (Crumpton comes to mind) to really maximize your cycling experience.


----------



## nasty204

*Nice*



MR2Ducks said:


> New to for Forums. Picked it up yesterday. di2 is quite fun! Had it out today in 30mph
> cross winds with gusts and the 404's make it interesting. It gets a lot of LOOKS! Pun intended...



This is like Kung Fu Panda , pure awesomeness


----------



## nasty204

Old bike, same room, better lighting.

Just cleaned after 50km ride


----------



## Tumppi

*Our Team Look 695SR with SR*

Our teambike:










More details:https://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=88010

Also here some my teammates bikes:https://www.pellossalo.fi/teambikes/


----------



## nyvram

tumpii..put the 695 mondrian from your team site on here too!! that bike is freaking gorgeous. the red brake hoods really really look good on it. well done


----------



## George M

MR2Ducks said:


> New to for Forums. Picked it up yesterday. di2 is quite fun! Had it out today in 30mph
> cross winds with gusts and the 404's make it interesting. It gets a lot of LOOKS! Pun intended...


That bike looks way to small for you.


----------



## Tumppi

nyvram said:


> tumpii..put the 695 mondrian from your team site on here too!! that bike is freaking gorgeous. the red brake hoods really really look good on it. well done


Here you are:









Mondrian belongs to our team youngster Kapo. More pics for his bike.

BR

Tumppi


----------



## bmxhacksaw

Tumppi said:


> Here you are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondrian belongs to our team youngster Kapo. More pics for his bike.
> 
> BR
> 
> Tumppi


I love that bike
Love the paint scheme
Love the cranks
Hate the stem

But alas, I could only afford this:


----------



## bsb1971

*Look ergo seatpost*

Hello all. Delighted to have found a Look forum!!!!!! Had a Look frame but it was too big for me, and sold it on ebay in January of this year. Have to say i missed it and went searching on ebay and hey presto have purchased a Look 381 carbon frame. One small problem - I am finding it very hard to find a ergo seat post 25.4 diameter. Can anyone point me in the right direction as to where to get one? I hope to be able to post pics soon!!


----------



## wiz525

Took this pic out on a ride in Lyons, CO this past weekend. (realized after the pic the front wheel was on backwards! whoops!).


----------



## sp3000

I have new wheels on the way! very excited, I'll keep you all posted. Damn Queens Birthday long weekend means they should arrive Tuesday! Well at least it's cold and rainy here...


----------



## scuollo

*2010 566*

An E-bay special - built over the winter. All lightly used parts, except for wheels, seat, pedals, handlebars. 
Zipp Stem and bars
Easton EA90 SL - cause I wanted a stronger training wheel. I do not race.
Campy Chorus 11s
I also have a set of Zonda's for it, still need cassette.

My first try at building a bike and it was fun. Plus - everything worked the first time. I have not had to adjust gears at all. 

I love everything about it. I really like how the bike smoothes out and settles in when I am in the "right" gear. It is like it is telling me "good choice - now lets go!" Cool.


----------



## George M

scuollo said:


> An E-bay special - built over the winter. All lightly used parts, except for wheels, seat, pedals, handlebars.
> Zipp Stem and bars
> Easton EA90 SL - cause I wanted a stronger training wheel. I do not race.
> Campy Chorus 11s
> I also have a set of Zonda's for it, still need cassette.
> 
> My first try at building a bike and it was fun. Plus - everything worked the first time. I have not had to adjust gears at all.
> 
> I love everything about it. I really like how the bike smoothes out and settles in when I am in the "right" gear. It is like it is telling me "good choice - now lets go!" Cool.


Great looking bike scuollo :thumbsup:


----------



## Weav

Nice bike Scuollo, what handlebar are you running?


----------



## scuollo

*handlebars*

They are Zipp Contour Carbon Road Handlebars 42cm. I tried several in shops, just by holding them, which does not do much, but I always came back to these for their short drop and flat tops. I let my bar choice determine the stem selection since I wanted them as a set. 

The stem has been flipped since the photo was taken. I kept the same spacers (just changed the silver to carbon and black spacers), This put the bar lower, and allows better computer position on the stem.

Admittedly, with the Campy hoods I spend almost all my time on the hoods now. 

I am planning my first metric century tomorrow on the bike. So far it has been very comfortable with less fatigue after longer rides compared to my steel frame.

I have a problem with my right hand going numb... maybe a hood position adjustment?

Sorry for the long answer!


----------



## realmac

*Look 566 on Special at Wiggle 35% Off*

Thought you guys might be interested in a discounted 566 from Wiggle.co.uk 

I'm not allowed to post links so you'll have to go in and search for it.

I was tempted to buy but can't stand the colour option Red/Grey. If only they had a Red/White or Black/White I'd be so there. 


Cheers

Rob


----------



## maximum7

Also, check out http://www.excelsports.com/main.asp?page=2&vendor=LOOK
for some closeout prices on Look stuff.


----------



## ferranox

Hi all!
could anybody please help in identifying this frame?

it seems to be KG486, but what year? couldn't google any picture with such inscription style and fonts..


----------



## sp3000

*New Wheels*

Well here they are, the Ksyrium SL's were getting a bit worn out but I loved them, I got a great deal on the K10's which are much the same (albeit a few grams lighter and a couple mm wider) but look a bit sleeker without the graphics.  I think I miss the red hubs


----------



## nyvram

i like the new wheels


----------



## sp3000

nyvram said:


> i like the new wheels


Sweet, thanks!


----------



## nayr497

Asked this back on 4/20...but didn't get an answer. I wonder why? 

Quick question - on the 566 what is the manufacturer recommendation for how many mm's of spacers your need above the stem?

I know some forks can be cut so the stem sits flush at the top, no spacers above it.

Seems like most folks with the 566 have at least a 5mm spacer above the stem.


----------



## George M

nayr497 said:


> Asked this back on 4/20...but didn't get an answer. I wonder why?
> 
> Quick question - on the 566 what is the manufacturer recommendation for how many mm's of spacers your need above the stem?
> 
> I know some forks can be cut so the stem sits flush at the top, no spacers above it.
> 
> Seems like most folks with the 566 have at least a 5mm spacer above the stem.


Not sure, but I thought I read somewhere the max was 40mm.


----------



## nayr497

Thanks, George!

While I'm at it...I was putting on a new stem and I pushed my expander bolt (I think this is what it is called?) on my 2009 566 into the steerer tube. Now I can't get it out. In the past, on other bikes, I been able to use some forceps to reach in and pull it out.

1) Anyone have a better trick? Another solution? (I've seen a mechanic turn the bike upside down on the stand and use a spoke, but my stand is a tray-style Park one, not a seatpost clamp one.) My forceps aren't long enough on this steerer tube. Darnit.

2) To avoid this in the future...should I be removing the expander bolt and top cap together? I mean should I loosen the expander bolt (a 6mm wrench, I think) and then loosen the top cap and never unscrew them from each other?

Thanks. I think I win the dopey bike work mistake of the day award...


----------



## George M

nayr497 said:


> Thanks, George!
> 
> While I'm at it...I was putting on a new stem and I pushed my expander bolt (I think this is what it is called?) on my 2009 566 into the steerer tube. Now I can't get it out. In the past, on other bikes, I been able to use some forceps to reach in and pull it out.
> 
> 1) Anyone have a better trick? Another solution? (I've seen a mechanic turn the bike upside down on the stand and use a spoke, but my stand is a tray-style Park one, not a seatpost clamp one.) My forceps aren't long enough on this steerer tube. Darnit.
> 
> 2) To avoid this in the future...should I be removing the expander bolt and top cap together? I mean should I loosen the expander bolt (a 6mm wrench, I think) and then loosen the top cap and never unscrew them from each other?
> 
> Thanks. I think I win the dopey bike work mistake of the day award...


Once you have the expander bolt where you want it and tighten down, leave it alone. You may want to check it once in a while and snug it down, but don't over do it. When you take the stem off, just take the top cap off. It takes about 2 minutes once you learn how it's done. You can use a coat hanger to get the expander bolt out, or turn the bike upside down, but make sure, you hold the fork when you lift the bike and flip it. I think the bolt takes a 5mm and the cap takes a 6mm. Don't use the 5mm, once you have the expander bolt set. Also don't over tighten the cap just snug it up, where you don't have any play in your head set. Grab your front brake and rock the bike back and forth. Feel the bottom of your steering tube for any play, it you have any, tighten the top cap a little more. Again don't over do it.


----------



## George M

I forgot, buy one of these,
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...=aps&hvadid=5782113437&ref=pd_sl_2gnpcaaxui_b


----------



## nayr497

George - totally awesome and tons of good advice there. I'll set it and forget it...as soon as I get it out. It's now bottomed in the steerer and I can't get it out even with a spoke or hanger. Hmm, I'll sort it out. It is wedged a bit so turning it upside down and rattling it isn't getting it out. All my allen wrenches are too short to fit down the steerer. So close, but not there. Hmm...

Thanks though for all the advice. I might run it by the shop and see what they can figure out. I need a 5mm hex that is extra long to get in there.


----------



## twiggy73

ferranox said:


> Hi all!
> could anybody please help in identifying this frame?
> 
> it seems to be KG486, but what year? couldn't google any picture with such inscription style and fonts..


There should be some info on the year with the serial number 

have a look and if you have any qs i may be able to help or your look dealer might. 
I am not sure if Chas is till around but he would know how to read the serial number 

Twiggy


----------



## twiggy73

sp3000 said:


> Well here they are, the Ksyrium SL's were getting a bit worn out but I loved them, I got a great deal on the K10's which are much the same (albeit a few grams lighter and a couple mm wider) but look a bit sleeker without the graphics.  I think I miss the red hubs


That is an awsome 585. that is one bike i would love to ride and i must look at a new set of wheels for mine. i can feel an upgrade coming on lol 

Twiggy


----------



## ferranox

please delete..


----------



## ferranox

*twiggy73*, thanks for help!

Yesterday received this bike and sent it back to the seller (that was private sale, not from the dealer).
The frame was repainted, repainted poorly. And I don't want to deal with such things.. Probably everybody understands me...


----------



## sp3000

twiggy73 said:


> That is an awsome 585. that is one bike i would love to ride and i must look at a new set of wheels for mine. i can feel an upgrade coming on lol
> 
> Twiggy


Thanks Twiggy, I got the wheels from competitive cyclist for a bargain!


----------



## wiz525

From this past weekend's ride up to Estes.


----------



## wrongrobot

nice work!
I like those white hoods, too...


----------



## twiggy73

wiz525 said:


> From this past weekend's ride up to Estes.


that is an amazing photo and looks like you had a great day on the bike 

thats the sort of pic we love to see on the "Look Bike club" facebook page 

when you see pics like that you know ppl are really enjoying their time on the bike 

twiggy


----------



## Jason Barton

Here is my Look 566 in current riding trim. I either ride the Reynolds Demo wheels or American Classic 420 Aero wheels. For it being the more affordable Look model, I am quite satisfied with the way it rides.


----------



## twiggy73

Jason Barton said:


> Here is my Look 566 in current riding trim. I either ride the Reynolds Demo wheels or American Classic 420 Aero wheels. For it being the more affordable Look model, I am quite satisfied with the way it rides.


Nice ride 

the reynolds look great Happy riding 

Twiggy


----------



## danielroper

*LOOK 253 - first ride this morning - smooth as silk!*

I had a tubular revelation.


----------



## Jason Barton

Very nice!!!


----------



## George M

Good looking rides, Jason and Daniel.
I like that lime green on Daniel's and the wheels on Jason's.
Have fun guys.


----------



## sp3000

WOW:yikes:


----------



## sshakari

this thread makes me want to buy a new frame!


----------



## nayr497

WOW, that 253 is ace! Never seen that paint scheme, nor model. Love that bike!

Uh oh...dirty white bar tape AND a posterior man bag AND a garage door all in one photo? Ouch.


----------



## nasty204

*586 with Corima Aero+*

Just to share.


----------



## Weav

Jason Barton said:


> Here is my Look 566 in current riding trim. I either ride the Reynolds Demo wheels or American Classic 420 Aero wheels. For it being the more affordable Look model, I am quite satisfied with the way it rides.


Love the wet red Ritchey seatpost, looks awesome!


----------



## twiggy73

danielroper said:


> I had a tubular revelation.


Wow what an awsome ride what year was the 253 made 

I am very Jealous 

Enjoy it 

Twiggy


----------



## Cut.Aussie

Some pictures of my 2011 566 while out riding yesterday morning near Vineyard, NSW.

I bought the Look 566 because I wanted a really comfortable road bike that could handle often poor road surfaces and 4 hour rides and yet be sporty enough to be fun to ride. Well after 4 months of changing things around it's getting very close to perfect, well as far as my budget will permit anyway.

Controltech Carboncomp bars feature internal cable channels and have a great shape, Fizik bar tape remains remarkably clean so I might even try using White tape next time.

Shimano RS80 C50 are a alloy/carbon laminate construction semi aero, these are the same rims as Dura-Ace but with Ultegra level hubs & spokes

Most important is my favourite Selle SMP Saddle on a Ritchey carbon single bolt post thats much easier to fine adjust compared to the original Look seat post.

Ultegra 6750 compact crankset mated to a DA 12-27 cassette because they don't call this "The Hills District" for nothing. Lezne road pump & C02 holder and Elite bottle cages.


----------



## centurionomega

*looks like a plush ride*



Cut.Aussie said:


> Some pictures of my 2011 566 while out riding yesterday morning near Vineyard, NSW.


I like your finishing touches. What does the GPS and iPhone do? Do they work in conjunction?


----------



## Cut.Aussie

centurionomega said:


> I like your finishing touches. What does the GPS and iPhone do? Do they work in conjunction?


No, the iPhone is simply for phone calls & music while riding. The Garmin GPS 500 maps all my rides and other useful data such as speeds, cadence, heart rate & calories expended etc.


----------



## twiggy73

Hey Cut Aussie Nice ride 

good to see some photos of your ride out and about 

love to see some of them on the Look bike club on facebook if you are on there 

how do you finde the SMP?? 

Twiggy


----------



## ilovecycling

I still need to take a nice outdoor pic, but this will have to do for now.


----------



## onipsirc

*My LOOK 555*

hope you guys like it!


----------



## sp3000

Very nice!


----------



## lockwood1

sp3000 said:


> Well here they are, the Ksyrium SL's were getting a bit worn out but I loved them, I got a great deal on the K10's which are much the same (albeit a few grams lighter and a couple mm wider) but look a bit sleeker without the graphics.  I think I miss the red hubs


Those K10 looks wayyyyyy freaking cool on your bike congrats wise choice
I have the same wheels on my bike and their top notch :thumbsup:


----------



## centurionomega

Your graphics/colors coordinate very well together. I even like the patent leather look on the saddle.

Does it ride well too? I have a later 555 with tube to tube; no lugs.


----------



## sp3000

lockwood1 said:


> Those K10 looks wayyyyyy freaking cool on your bike congrats wise choice
> I have the same wheels on my bike and their top notch :thumbsup:


Thanks, they have been going really well and to my (kind of) surprise the K10 tyres are really really good, I was on Conti 4000s and thought I would just switch out, but not anymore!

Where are your pics?


----------



## lockwood1

sp3000 said:


> Thanks, they have been going really well and to my (kind of) surprise the K10 tyres are really really good, I was on Conti 4000s and thought I would just switch out, but not anymore!
> 
> Where are your pics?


I quickly swap the tires because the tires didn't say much I mean looks like cheap tires wasn't so bad at all like you said but change it for a set of Hutchinson Fusion 3 :thumbsup:


----------



## sp3000

Do you still have the tyres? I'll take them off your hands..


----------



## lockwood1

sp3000 said:


> Do you still have the tyres? I'll take them off your hands..


I sent them to my brother in California


----------



## sp3000

You know they are just re-badged 290TPI Vittorias?


----------



## lockwood1

sp3000 said:


> Thanks, they have been going really well and to my (kind of) surprise the K10 tyres are really really good, I was on Conti 4000s and thought I would just switch out, but not anymore!
> 
> Where are your pics?


here is a partially pic of the my bike (can't post a complete pic it's not a Look)


----------



## lockwood1

sp3000 said:


> You know they are just re-badged 290TPI Vittorias?


yeahp that's correct


----------



## sp3000

Sweet, one thing I can suggest is you ditch the Mavic tubes and get some Conti Race Supersonic's.
Each Mavic tube weighs 100g, each conti weighs 50g. It will be the cheapest and best 100g (rotating mass) you will ever lose on the bike. The Contis hold air very well and I have had great luck with no punctures for years now (touch wood).


----------



## lockwood1

sp3000 said:


> Sweet, one thing I can suggest is you ditch the Mavic tubes and get some Conti Race Supersonic's.
> Each Mavic tube weighs 100g, each conti weighs 50g. It will be the cheapest and best 100g (rotating mass) you will ever lose on the bike. The Contis hold air very well and I have had great luck with no punctures for years now (touch wood).



Thanks for the advise you know I still riding with the original Mavic tubes (small valve front and larger in the back) I think tomorrow I 'm gonna do that :thumbsup:


----------



## maximum7

> here is a partially pic of the my bike (can't post a complete pic it's not a Look)


Felt?


----------



## lockwood1

maximum7 said:


> Felt?


yeahp! I post the complete pic of the bike in the correct forum
check it out


----------



## Benzosol

That bike is amazing. You don't see too many early KG models in such prestine condition. 

B


----------



## canyonchaser

Just put this guy together last night. Picked up the frame, an unused Look 586 Origin, for a song, then moved all the parts from my previous bike - a much loved Orbea Starship. Please disregard the yellow seat as it's a test saddle from my LBS.

My first carbon frame and overall, I'm really happy with how its gone (other than I still suck as setting front derailleurs).











Full Dura-Ace 7800 everything, Easton EC90 Aero bar, I'd like to upgrade to some Shimano C35 wheels, then slowly start upgrading to 7900.

Plan on my first real ride on it in about 20 minutes. WooHoo!

dp


----------



## centurionomega

*nice!*



canyonchaser said:


> Just put this guy together last night.


That is the best part of a new bike. Building it up yourself.

That looks pretty sweet and I hope you enjoyed your new ride.


----------



## canyonchaser

centurionomega said:


> That is the best part of a new bike. Building it up yourself.
> 
> That looks pretty sweet and I hope you enjoyed your new ride.


Just got back from 25 miles and 3200 feet of climbing;
Cycling Activity 23.96 mi | RunKeeper

After years and years and years on Aluminum, I'm really impressed! It climbs like a mountain goat, but what really floored me was how well it descends. It's like you first set of Ohlins suspension on a Ducati.... Just wow!!

dp


----------



## sp3000

canyonchaser said:


> Full Dura-Ace 7800 everything, Easton EC90 Aero bar, I'd like to upgrade to some Shimano C35 wheels, then slowly start upgrading to 7900.


First off, SWEET RIDE!

As for slowly going to 7900, I would think twice, all or nothing..
Reasons;

1. Brake lever ratio's are different, ie the 7900 levers will not work well with 7800 calipers and vice-versa.
2. FD pull ratio is different so 7800 levers are not compatible with 7900 FD and vice-versa
3. The overall performance difference is minimal, some say the 7900 brakes are "more powerful" but in tests the 7800's have better stopping distance. The 7800 can shift 3 rear cogs in a sweep but 7900 can only do 2. Shift throw is claimed to be shorter but in reality is much the same. 
4. fit, the hood shape means you will require a 10mm shorter stem to get the same on the hoods reach. 
5. given 1-4 and how good 7800 already is I would only upgrade the chain and rear cassette to 7900 when your old ones wear out, but leave everything else the same until Dura Ace 8000 comes out or cheap Di-2, then at least you get something for your money. 

In summation to do 7900 in bits means that at the very least you will be doing shifters, FD and brakes in one hit. I feel the only real improvement over 7800 would be the stiffness of the cranks, I for one am not powerful enough to really gain much in that area though!


----------



## canyonchaser

sp3000 said:


> First off, SWEET RIDE!
> 
> As for slowly going to 7900, I would think twice, all or nothing..
> Reasons;
> 
> 1. Brake lever ratio's are different, ie the 7900 levers will not work well with 7800 calipers and vice-versa.
> 2. FD pull ratio is different so 7800 levers are not compatible with 7900 FD and vice-versa
> 3. The overall performance difference is minimal, some say the 7900 brakes are "more powerful" but in tests the 7800's have better stopping distance. The 7800 can shift 3 rear cogs in a sweep but 7900 can only do 2. Shift throw is claimed to be shorter but in reality is much the same.
> 4. fit, the hood shape means you will require a 10mm shorter stem to get the same on the hoods reach.
> 5. given 1-4 and how good 7800 already is I would only upgrade the chain and rear cassette to 7900 when your old ones wear out, but leave everything else the same until Dura Ace 8000 comes out or cheap Di-2, then at least you get something for your money.
> 
> In summation to do 7900 in bits means that at the very least you will be doing shifters, FD and brakes in one hit. I feel the only real improvement over 7800 would be the stiffness of the cranks, I for one am not powerful enough to really gain much in that area though!


Wow! Thank you for the great summary! I don't think I'll bother then. 

dp


----------



## sp3000

canyonchaser said:


> Wow! Thank you for the great summary! I don't think I'll bother then.
> 
> dp


Pleasure! As you can probably tell I was thinking the same things you were and then did a bit of research. It just didn't add up to change to mechanical 7900, the only real upgrade at the moment is Di2, I figure there is no harm in waiting to see what the second gen of electric Dura Ace will be, or for that matter if they do another new mechanical groupo in a couple of years.

Enjoy the 7800, it's sweet.


----------



## Sneakbox

Great looking LOOK's everyone!


----------



## twiggy73

Nice ride Looks Great 

As your first carbon frame you have choosen well and I know for a fact you will love riding it 

Look forward to seeing more pics of the upgrades. 


Twiggy


----------



## canyonchaser

Climbed to within a gnats-a$$ of 10,000 feet last night. (9722 feet, 2960 meters) and had to take a pretty picture of my bike in the flowers.










dp


----------



## Cut.Aussie

I bow my head to anyone who can climb that high thought you do have a nice ride there to do it on.


----------



## twiggy73

That is an awsome Pic and effort 
You need to post that on 'The Look Bike Club" face book page if you are on there lol 

Thats like 3000m higher than the highest climb in the TDF 
How were the lungs after that?? 
The Decent would have been cool to I bet? lol

Twiggy


----------



## virtualelvis

wow that Mondrian is the sweetest ever


----------



## maillotjaune

*aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## lockwood1

maillotjaune said:


> I know the wheels look like crap, they are from my TT bike, the new wheels will be in Next week.
> 
> SRAM Red
> Ciamillo Zero G brakes
> Look Blade carbon Pedals
> ZIPP 808, Soon to be MadFiber Tubular
> Zipp Carbon Cages


Wow ! just........................ freaking awesome:mad2:


----------



## maximum7

maillotjaune, Just Beautiful. So much better than the all black.
...and it would seem, better than some of the new 2012 colors.


----------



## twiggy73

maillotjaune said:


> I know the wheels look like crap, they are from my TT bike, the new wheels will be in Next week.
> 
> SRAM Red
> Ciamillo Zero G brakes
> Look Blade carbon Pedals
> ZIPP 808, Soon to be MadFiber Tubular
> Zipp Carbon Cages


Nice ride Looks Awsome 

can you give us some info on the seat I have seen them around and they look interesting!! 

Twiggy


----------



## maillotjaune

It is an Adamo, very comfortable, designed to have little contact with the groin area. Until recently they only made tri specific saddles, I have had one on my tri bike for years, they just came out with the road version. I decided to give up a little weight for comfort, especially with such a rigid frame...


----------



## maillotjaune

*aaaaa*

aaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## virtualelvis

do chicks stop and stare at your saddle?


----------



## maillotjaune

virtualelvis said:


> do chicks stop and stare at your saddle?


no but they look at my A**


----------



## virtualelvis

great looking bike.. I'm building my older KG 461 Jalabert now.. but 
I'll have saddle envy.. I'll post pics when it's done next week


----------



## maillotjaune

*another photo*

2aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ewitz

maillotjaune said:


> 2011 695 SR, Premium white, black and gold
> SRAM Red
> Ciamillo Zero G Brakes, Zipp cork brake pads
> MadFiber Wheels
> Most Lionaire Aero Handle Bars
> Look Carbon Ti pedals
> S works Carbon / Titanium saddle
> weight with pedals 13.88lbs


doesn't all that riding interfere with your dental practice?


----------



## maillotjaune

"doesn't all that riding interfere with your dental practice?"


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## silkroad

Uhm...lol?


----------



## Ppopp

Your car is a P-38 Lightning? Sweet!

Pretty bike. I like the way the paint on the cranks matches the rest of the bike.

Can't quite get used to the look of the stem on the 695, though.


----------



## maillotjaune

Ppopp said:


> Your car is a P-38 Lightning? Sweet!
> 
> Pretty bike. I like the way the paint on the cranks matches the rest of the bike.
> 
> Can't quite get used to the look of the stem on the 695, though.



aaaaaaaa


----------



## ewitz

I'll call BS on that.

You are in Atlanta and showing a CCX that was recently for sale used in San Fran for $1.6 mil. (Wild 94.9 and with T-Man in the morning).

koenigsegg CCX | San Francisco Bentley, Lamborghini, Lotus and Pagani

If I had a car of that price I am pretty sure that my garage door wouldn't be the cheap Home Depot model in your bikes pic. Although if I am wrong you would have no problem showing the bike and car in the same frame.

And for the record, not a barista, no steel bikes (Look, Time and Colnago) and very comfortable without having to proclaim my social status.


----------



## sp3000

I love internet forums.


----------



## maillotjaune

aaaaa


----------



## maillotjaune

ewitz said:


> I'll call BS on that.
> 
> You are in Atlanta and showing a CCX that was recently for sale used in San Fran for $1.6 mil. (Wild 94.9 and with T-Man in the morning).
> 
> koenigsegg CCX | San Francisco Bentley, Lamborghini, Lotus and Pagani
> 
> If I had a car of that price I am pretty sure that my garage door wouldn't be the cheap Home Depot model in your bikes pic. Although if I am wrong you would have no problem showing the bike and car in the same frame.
> 
> And for the record, not a barista, no steel bikes (Look, Time and Colnago) and very comfortable without having to proclaim my social status.



Not sure who has been posting under my account, I do not have a look or a fancy car. I hope I deleted all posts. I started getting email notifications about posts here, I have changed my password. sorry for any rudeness or inconvenience.

Nice bikes by the way!


----------



## Rum Runner

The Looks are great looking bikes. I'm looking for a new bike, I'll look at the looks.


----------



## Benzosol

*My Look KG 96*

I just finished restoring this old Look KG 96. I tried to do a semi period correct build and still add a unique touch to the bike. It weight exactly 17 lbs as pictured...

B


----------



## virtualelvis

Wow that is one sexy bike!!!! nice job


----------



## nyvram

WOWOWOW!!! THREAD WINNER!!! gorgeous bike


----------



## sp3000

that's some good work on the bar tape job. very nice bike. well done.


----------



## ilovecycling

Wow. Stunning KG 96 you have there!


----------



## Benzosol

Thanks for the kind words. I really enjoyed building and now riding this classic. I tried to use as many Mavic parts as possible. They are tough to find my friends.


----------



## balatoe

*Look 586 RSP*

I just picked up this frameset last night. I think it's going to take me a while to building this baby up, as I don't have all the components yet. I will probably build it with Sram Force components, 3T stem and handlebar, Fizik Antares saddle, and Hed Jet 4 C2 wheelset.

Btw, the bikes in the background are my Look 585 and Trek 8500.


----------



## wolffje

this is my old but lightweight friend:

Look KG 486 sl


----------



## wolffje

Oeps think something went wrong with uploading the pics.:blush2:
but you have to scroll from the left to the right,I'm sorry folks


----------



## vetboy

wolffje said:


> this is my old but lightweight friend:
> 
> Look KG 486 sl


What seatpost is that and can you still get them? I also have a KG481sl that I use as my weather/trainer bike, but I can no longer find 25mm seatposts.

Joe


----------



## nyvram

i second vetboy's comment. i recently upgraded my 281's seatpost to thomson after the old one 'froze up' and had to be cut out with a hacksaw but i love that one!

PS nothing "old" about mine. i'm still racing on it. its my primary climbing machine and nothing but nothing climbs better.

GOOD ENOUGH FOR JALABERT WINNING KOM IN 2001..GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME!


----------



## wolffje

this is a USE ti seat post which is wrapped with carbon vinyl for the looks.
the clamp en yokes are coming from Extralite


----------



## vetboy

nyvram said:


> i second vetboy's comment. i recently upgraded my 281's seatpost to thomson after the old one 'froze up' and had to be cut out with a hacksaw but i love that one!
> 
> PS nothing "old" about mine. i'm still racing on it. its my primary climbing machine and nothing but nothing climbs better.
> 
> GOOD ENOUGH FOR JALABERT WINNING KOM IN 2001..GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME!


Let's see the whole bike.


----------



## nyvram

i'll have to look up the photobucket account..there are 4 or 5 pics..thats not my bike..its Jalaberts! mine is blue/black.


----------



## kistenjoe

Well I switched from Record 10s Ergolevers to Centaur US 2010 ones. I like these more than the old 10s ones. Feel nicer and work better when breaking I think.

15,65 lbs


565 von niconj auf Flickr


----------



## twiggy73

Benzosol said:


> I just finished restoring this old Look KG 96. I tried to do a semi period correct build and still add a unique touch to the bike. It weight exactly 17 lbs as pictured...
> 
> B


Wow that is a Nice build looks awsome 

i oftern wondered what frames were between my KG 86 and the KG 281 

that is a nice frame would be an amazing ride thanks for the photos 

Twiggy


----------



## virtualelvis

I might have a mavic crankset for your bike..


----------



## virtualelvis

I have a Kestrel with a stuck seatpost. how did you cut it out? 
I was thinking about having a machine shop bore it out after it was cut..


----------



## CliveDS

*Last of the 595's*

This might very well be the last one we get to build. 










Came in at 14.15lbs


----------



## HaroldC

CliveDS said:


> Came in at 14.15lbs


Isn't that 14lbs, 15 ounces? 

The second number is the ounces. Which means that bike actually weighs 14.9374 lbs.


----------



## Fusternc

Benzosol said:


> I just finished restoring this old Look KG 96. I tried to do a semi period correct build and still add a unique touch to the bike. It weight exactly 17 lbs as pictured...
> 
> B


Beautiful bike! Great job.


----------



## CliveDS

HaroldC said:


> Isn't that 14lbs, 15 ounces?
> 
> The second number is the ounces. Which means that bike actually weighs 14.9374 lbs.


What you think of the bike?


----------



## Ppopp

kistenjoe said:


> Well I switched from Record 10s Ergolevers to Centaur US 2010 ones. I like these more than the old 10s ones. Feel nicer and work better when breaking I think.
> 
> 15,65 lbs
> 
> 
> 565 von niconj auf Flickr


Ouch! My back just spasmed when I looked at your bike. I admire anyone who can ride with a saddle-to-bar drop like this. You must be wicked flexible.

Pretty bike.


----------



## twiggy73

kistenjoe said:


> Well I switched from Record 10s Ergolevers to Centaur US 2010 ones. I like these more than the old 10s ones. Feel nicer and work better when breaking I think.
> 
> 15,65 lbs
> 
> 
> 565 von niconj auf Flickr


Nice ride 

That seat position looks awfully painful might want to flattern the seat out. 
to reduce the pressure 

Twiggy


----------



## danielroper

beautiful bike - I'm tossing up between one of these or a colnago EPS as the next bike for the collection. Both seem reasonably hard to track down especially here in New Zealand.


----------



## George M

twiggy73 said:


> Nice ride
> 
> That seat position looks awfully painful might want to flattern the seat out.
> to reduce the pressure
> 
> Twiggy


+1, if you need your nose that high, you have to make a adjustment some where else. I cant tell because we would need a picture of you on the bike, but your saddle maybe a touch to high.

Good looking bike, have fun.


----------



## pmarmele

*Look 565 - BB size for 34/50 Crankset*

Hello,
I have a Look 565 frame, and I was trying to run a Triple Ultegra Crankset, but did not work, because of no space for the FD move the chain into the small chainring.

The FD was touching the frame tube.Considering this issue I´m planning to install a Compact Crankset from Ritchey WCS (34/50), and use the existent BB M952 68 ENG octalink (L=116mm).

My question is if this BB will work or if it´s required a new one for double Crankset (109.5mm).

PS: As soon as I have pictures I will post the pictures of the complete bike.

Tks in advance for your help,


----------



## virtualelvis

*my New for Me Look KG 461*

I plan on changing the components to Record with record black brakes 
I nearly have all the pieces.. but I had to ride it .. 
I'm loving my new bike.. Dwight in New Orleans

<center> 
<a href="https://s995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/?action=view&current=_MG_9570.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/_MG_9570.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="https://s995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/?action=view&current=_MG_9571.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/_MG_9571.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="https://s995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/?action=view&current=_MG_9572.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/_MG_9572.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="https://s995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/?action=view&current=_MG_9573.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/_MG_9573.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="https://s995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/?action=view&current=_MG_9574.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/_MG_9574.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="https://s995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/?action=view&current=_MG_9575.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/_MG_9575.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="https://s995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/?action=view&current=_MG_9576.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/_MG_9576.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="https://s995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/?action=view&current=_MG_9577.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/_MG_9577.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
<a href="https://s995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/?action=view&current=_MG_9578.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="
</center>


----------



## sp3000

Looking good Dwight, what size frame is that?


----------



## virtualelvis

59cm or XL
thanks..


----------



## kistenjoe

twiggy73 said:


> Nice ride
> 
> That seat position looks awfully painful might want to flattern the seat out.
> to reduce the pressure
> 
> Twiggy


Yeah I know. I've adjusted it already.

KJ.


----------



## CliveDS

One of the coolest bikes I've built.


----------



## gb155

CliveDS said:


> One of the coolest bikes I've built.


Hella-cool


----------



## virtualelvis

Wow that is one sweet Look!!


----------



## Steel_is_for_Real

*My LOOK*

I received this one from a local bikeshop sponsor. after seen me win 2 aquabikes (swim bike) at R3 back to back.


----------



## Steel_is_for_Real

I raced a MTB frame before this one.
Gears here are 38x48 with a 11x23


----------



## Steel_is_for_Real

*My LOOK*

After winning 2 stages of AquaBike (swim-bike) a bikeshop gave me this nice fast ride.
My previous ride was a MTB frame. 
This LOOK has a Big chain rig of 48T combine that with a 11 &12t to create a 28+mph


----------



## virtualelvis

wow that looks fast! nice


----------



## danielroper

beautiful!!


----------



## danielroper

an instant classic.


----------



## twiggy73

virtualelvis said:


> I plan on changing the components to Record with record black brakes
> I nearly have all the pieces.. but I had to ride it ..
> I'm loving my new bike.. Dwight in New Orleans
> 
> <center>
> <a href="https://s995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/?action=view&current=_MG_9570.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/_MG_9570.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
> <a href="https://s995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/?action=view&current=_MG_9571.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/_MG_9571.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
> <a href="https://s995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/?action=view&current=_MG_9572.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/_MG_9572.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
> <a href="https://s995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/?action=view&current=_MG_9573.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/_MG_9573.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
> <a href="https://s995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/?action=view&current=_MG_9574.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/_MG_9574.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
> <a href="https://s995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/?action=view&current=_MG_9575.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/_MG_9575.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
> <a href="https://s995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/?action=view&current=_MG_9576.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/_MG_9576.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
> <a href="https://s995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/?action=view&current=_MG_9577.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/_MG_9577.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><br/><br/>
> <a href="https://s995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/dwightmarshall/LooK%20Built/?action=view&current=_MG_9578.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="
> </center>


that is an awsome Look in great nick what year is it 

Twiggy


----------



## Weav

awesome looking bike there. How does it ride?


----------



## maximum7

I like the Pinarello stem...


----------



## virtualelvis

*461*

The bike rides pretty sweet.. 
it's stiff.. must be the aluminium lugs.. 
way nicer than my aluminium frames in the past..
the carbon tubes still take the edge off.. 
I love this bike.. I've only had one monocoque frame..
and that was a kestrel 200 sc and this is way stiffer
and sportier.. I want to get a newer LooK to compare 
to this.. I get alot of compliments on it..


----------



## ROCA RULE

This is mine completely finished.
The only thing I am not convinced its the tape.


----------



## ROCA RULE

Some more pictures.


----------



## CliveDS

Another 695 we just finished. Fantastic looking bikes.


----------



## broquea

2011 LOOK 566 Rival that I picked up; added a pair of KEO 2 MAX. Delivered to office so I could spend lunch putting it together. Taking home to break it in tonight


----------



## virtualelvis

that looks sweet.. !! like a newer version of my 461
I'm getting rid of my red tape tomorrow.. 
and the Record shifters , black brakes and black tape 
go on.. 
I'll add photos tomorrow.. but less of them.. 
than my previous post.


----------



## balatoe

*My 586 is Complete!*

Finally finished building my latest steed. 









I also uploaded a picture of my 585. I bought the 585 back in 2008 and this is the first time I took a picture of it. My 585 is still my favorite.


----------



## virtualelvis

wow nice bikes.. love the dark one!


----------



## maximum7

Nice to see a newer 586. 
Can you tell us about differences in the ride between the two?


----------



## balatoe

Well, I took my new 586 for a 50 miles ride with about 4000 feet of climb this morning. the 586 felt stiffer in the front triangle, as it is a monocoque frame. The bottom bracket is quite a bit stiffer, compared to the 585. The 586 felt faster on the climb, but not by much. Of course, the 586, with the variable downtube geometry and aero seatpost, just looks nicer and faster than the 585. 

I have been riding my 585 for the past 3 years and I really love it. The lugged frame just feels livelier. However, the frame does flex a bit when I get off the saddle and pedal hard. The flex is non-existent on the 586 at all. 

The 586 descend a bit better than the 585. I wonder the different headset designs between the two made the difference on descend. The 585's fork shudders a bit when brakes hard and the shudder is non-existent on the 586.

Overall, the 586 is just a bit better than the 585 in every way. However, I the 585's lugged carbon design with its legendary history really holds a special place in my heart.

I currently have four road bikes and I think my 585 and 586 outshine the Colnago Extreme C and the Lynskey R230. I bought the Colnago because it's, well, a Colnago. The paint job on the Colnago is exquisite. I bought the Lynskey for commute and foul weather rides. I have to say, my Lynskey is really comfortable (plush). I can do century rides all day and not feel any discomfort.


----------



## twiggy73

balatoe said:


> Finally finished building my latest steed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also uploaded a picture of my 585. I bought the 585 back in 2008 and this is the first time I took a picture of it. My 585 is still my favorite.


Love both your rides it must be hard to pick which one to ride 

the 585 is everyones fav lol i love mine 

Twiggy


----------



## maximum7

Which one rides smoother, less vibration, soaks up the road?


----------



## balatoe

The 585 for sure!


----------



## maximum7

Hmmm.. That's not what I wanted to hear. 
I was hoping the E-Post would smooth things out and make it a good Century bike. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## balatoe

I don't have epost on my 586. Mine is 586 RSP. RSP stands for regular seat post, which does not have elastomers. I assume the regular 586 with epost maybe a bit more compliant than the 586 RSP.


----------



## silver

damn, that 695 looks great.


----------



## twiggy73

LOL we all know th e585 is the best alrounder and the frame to have apart form the 695 maybe 
i just did a 152mile ride and the 585 didnt beat me up all 

I love my 585 

great to see some pics of the new bikes 

Twiggy


----------



## hux

Thought I would share some pics of my 585 as I build it.

2009 Origin Proteam frameset XXL (new old stock)
Durace 7900 groupset
FSA K-Force handlebars
FSA OS99 stem (to arrive)
FSA seatpost (the hold up to arrive)
Gore cables
Specialized Team Avatar seat
Wheels:
Easton EC90 SL and Easton Circuits



II have an old Cinelli stem on while I get the bits together to finish the build. Final setup will be a LBS I trust.



Love the Proteam scheme...more carbon would have been even better. Black and white works for me!


----------



## Dankbeme

*Look KG286*

12 Years 28k + miles of flawless service.


----------



## twiggy73

Dankbeme said:


> 12 Years 28k + miles of flawless service.


what an awsome ride great to see the old looks still getting out and about 

Twiggy


----------



## hux

This is my 2009 585 build complete:

7.4KG (16.2 pounds) with the carbon wheels and pedals. 

Seriously thinking of changing to the Ergopost 4 ti and a Fizik carbon rail seat and drop it down to 7.2kg which is I think is pretty light for a XXL frame bike.

Training wheels - Easton Circuit









Weekend Wheels - Easton EC90SL clinchers


----------



## twiggy73

hux said:


> This is my 2009 585 build complete:
> 
> 7.4KG (16.2 pounds) with the carbon wheels and pedals.
> 
> Seriously thinking of changing to the Ergopost 4 ti and a Fizik carbon rail seat and drop it down to 7.2kg which is I think is pretty light for a XXL frame bike.
> 
> Training wheels - Easton Circuit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weekend Wheels - Easton EC90SL clinchers


I love the 585s 

Twiggy


----------



## hux

Yep Twiggy they are a nice bike

I have only had a short ride on it so far but it seems very smooth yet on the same route I ride regularly I seemed to be faster.

Durace 7900 vs Ultegra 6600....no comparison.

The unfortunate thing about being tall is that most XXL sized frames don't look quite right. The 585 is in proportion to my eye...no over length headtube etc. Basically looks like a 56 but larger.
My upgradeitis is satisfied (for now).


----------



## virtualelvis

Dankbeme said:


> 12 Years 28k + miles of flawless service.


that is nice.. !


----------



## darren2323

*Look 585*

My LOOK 585


----------



## hux

darren2323 said:


> My LOOK 585



Looks great Darren. What year is yours?

See the last pics in this thread to see my 2009 585. They are almost twins - although I am Eastons with Dura Ace cranks.


----------



## twiggy73

ROCA RULE said:


> This is mine completely finished.
> The only thing I am not convinced its the tape.



Nice ride!! I agree on the tape maybe black! 

Enjoy 

Twiggy


----------



## nyvram

i love those 585s. probably the next frame i'll buy


----------



## darren2323

hux said:


> Looks great Darren. What year is yours?
> 
> See the last pics in this thread to see my 2009 585. They are almost twins - although I am Eastons with Dura Ace cranks.


Hi, mine is a 2007 year model. I run the below specs
Dura Ace 7900 running gear
FSA SL-K Light Crank - 172.5 - (12-25)
FSA SL-K seat post and bottle cages
PRO VIBE 44cm carbon bars
Fizik Bar Tape
Deda Stem (Zero 100) Model - 110mm
Look KEO Carbon Pedals
Continental 4000S tyres
Mavic Cosmic SR carbon clinchers
Fizik Arione CX Carbon Braided Saddle
.
Has been a great bike and would dearly love a new 695 although there is nothing wrong with the 585 so I will continue to ride it for a while yet.


----------



## sp3000

Thought I'd better update my pic on this thread! A few small changes.


----------



## hux

sp3000 said:


> Thought I'd better update my pic on this thread! A few small changes.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Gotta love that 585.

What wheels are you running there?

How long have you have yours?

My 585 is 2 weeks old and I built it up from basically a NOS frame bought of Ebay.

Ours could be pretty much twins - I have standard OS99 stem and KForce bars.
I have bought a Ergopost Ti to finish off the build properly and once it arrives will pay for a proper fit, although the 585 is pretty damn comfortable as it is.

I am suprised at just how good a blend of comfort and performance this bike is. When I give it a sudden shove from slow speed the front lifts like a dragster yet it is so much smoother over chip seal than my old carbon bike its not funny.
This was going to be a hold over until I could get enough brownie points with SWMBO to get a Colnago C59 but now I am thinking this could be a very long term bike as the geo fits my 195cm 47y.o body pretty well.


----------



## sp3000

I'm running Mavic K10 (they are the 10th Anniversary Ksyrium SL's) my bars are FSA SLK.
I've had mine a few years now, it's an amazing bike. 
I love the ride, for me around Sydney it is perfect. They are an amazing blend of stiffness/comfort/weight/geo. I also love the fact that it's one of the last lugged frames Look made, it is a real classic, I plan on having mine for life! Or, well, until I crash it.:cryin:


----------



## hux

Yep a classic for sure. And here in Aus unlikely to get another one pull up at the coffee shop next to you!

Can you have too many sets of wheels? Thinking I should get some super light alloy wheels although the Easton Circuits are pretty good and the EC90SL's are quite good for a clincer. I am thinking some low profile alloy rims might also look pretty like yours


----------



## darren2323

sp3000 said:


> Thought I'd better update my pic on this thread! A few small changes.


.
Very nice bike indeed.


----------



## McJim

Oldie but a goodie. My LOOK KG176. I still have a period Chorus crankset, bottom bracket and set of Chorus hubs laced to Mavic SUP CD rims that I can put back on this bike to make it authentic throughout however I like to save the bearings on the old stuff and just wear out the 2006 Chorus cranks and Mavic Xsyrium wheels. I use this bike for training.


----------



## sp3000

McJim said:


> Oldie but a goodie. My LOOK KG176. I still have a period Chorus crankset, bottom bracket and set of Chorus hubs laced to Mavic SUP CD rims that I can put back on this bike to make it authentic throughout however I like to save the bearings on the old stuff and just wear out the 2006 Chorus cranks and Mavic Xsyrium wheels. I use this bike for training.


Looks great, good call on keeping the original parts in good nick. It will be nice one day IF you ever retire her to rebuild original as a nice Sunday ride.


----------



## sp3000

hux said:


> Yep a classic for sure. And here in Aus unlikely to get another one pull up at the coffee shop next to you!
> 
> Can you have too many sets of wheels? Thinking I should get some super light alloy wheels although the Easton Circuits are pretty good and the EC90SL's are quite good for a clincer. I am thinking some low profile alloy rims might also look pretty like yours


Of course you can't have too many sets of wheels! But seriously having a nice carbon set and an Alloy set would be perfect. 

Did you get your seat post and saddle yet? If you are still looking xxcycle.com in France I think may have the best prices on the Look post. I remember seeing them cheapish somewhere


----------



## virtualelvis

Nice LoOk


----------



## hux

sp3000 said:


> Of course you can't have too many sets of wheels! But seriously having a nice carbon set and an Alloy set would be perfect.
> 
> Did you get your seat post and saddle yet? If you are still looking xxcycle.com in France I think may have the best prices on the Look post. I remember seeing them cheapish somewhere


Got the nice carbon set sorted 
I wish I had seen that website before. Have you bought from them? They seem very cheap for the seat post at least. I actually picked up a Ergopost Ti on ebay for $100 delivered and it looks almost new. However if I had seen these prices I would have gone new for an extra $70.

After seeing your bike I want the black bidon cages not white so they will probably get a purchase from me anyway. :thumbsup:

Thanks for the link.


----------



## sp3000

hux said:


> Have you bought from them?


Yeah I have, the site does look a little dodgy, but if you can navigate your way through it they are very good and totally safe/reliable. They have been around a very long time so I would have no issues buying from them. 
I think my last order from them that shipped standard mail took about 2 weeks to get to me here in Sydney.


----------



## twiggy73

McJim said:


> Oldie but a goodie. My LOOK KG176. I still have a period Chorus crankset, bottom bracket and set of Chorus hubs laced to Mavic SUP CD rims that I can put back on this bike to make it authentic throughout however I like to save the bearings on the old stuff and just wear out the 2006 Chorus cranks and Mavic Xsyrium wheels. I use this bike for training.


Nice ride!! I love seeing the Old Looks still on the road my KG 86 is 24 years old in a few months !!!! Enjoy 

Twiggy


----------



## twiggy73

hux said:


> Yep a classic for sure. And here in Aus unlikely to get another one pull up at the coffee shop next to you!
> 
> Can you have too many sets of wheels? Thinking I should get some super light alloy wheels although the Easton Circuits are pretty good and the EC90SL's are quite good for a clincer. I am thinking some low profile alloy rims might also look pretty like yours


Hey Hux 
Where in Aus are you? I dont see many looks out on the road here in melbourne and it is always a tallking point one day i saw 10 then for weeks I am the only one! 
I love my 585 

Twiggy


----------



## hux

Brisvegas Twiggy


----------



## Olivier

LookDK said:


> Shimano Dura Ace 7800 10sp
> Zipp 404
> Cinelli RAM integrated handlebar/stem
> Look Ergopost Custom seatpost
> fizik sadle
> Look KéO Carbon Ti pedals


:thumbsup::thumbsup: I Like !


----------



## Olivier

Hello everybody,
Here below two pics of my Swiss 695 



















Olivier


----------



## sp3000

WOW Best looking 685 I've ever seen!


----------



## twiggy73

The red white and carbon just looks amazing on the 695 and those zipps just make it look mean lol 

Nice ride Olivier 

Twiggy


----------



## darren2323

Very nice indeed.


----------



## virtualelvis

Bike Envy hurts too bad!! 
that is so sweeettttt!


----------



## George M

Looking good Olivier. I like yours better than the one with the yellow in it. It looks to busy to me. You have a very nice contrast with yours, enjoy.


----------



## Olivier

Thanks a lot for your feedback. I have still these two 
pics


----------



## George M

I'd be afraid to ride that bike Olivier. I got a chip in mine when it was about 6 months and it really ticked me off, but I'm over it now and I fixed it, where you could hardly notice it. Anyhow, it sure is a pretty bike and what people are saying about how smooth of a ride you get from it, you should really enjoy it. Have fun.


----------



## Olivier

I heard a lot of things about the fact that the frame will be hard, tiring...and if the legs are not there, there will be a big problem.
Now after 4 monthes and coming from an older KG486...I'm very surprised about the bike. Since 2 monthes, I bike all my trip with 34x15...around 85 and 110rpm. But it is clear that if you are not in form, it is more difficult 
Olivier

sorry for the english


----------



## twiggy73

Olivier said:


> I heard a lot of things about the fact that the frame will be hard, tiring...and if the legs are not there, there will be a big problem.
> But it is clear that if you are not in form, it is more difficult
> Olivier
> 
> sorry for the english


Hey Olivier you have such a nice ride very Jealous!! 

" But it is clear that if you are not in form, it is more difficult " 

which bike is easy to ride when not in form!!! if you have the answer let me know i will buy 3 lol 

even my 585 is horrible ride when I am not in form lol.
but i still enjoy it lol even if it still hurts like hell to turn the legs over lol 


Twiggy


----------



## Jason Barton

Olivier,

Thats a really nice bike and high quality images you have there!


----------



## danielroper

beautiful!


----------



## Olivier

many thanks to all! this is fun to obtain a feedback also for the quality of the pics! 

This is also one of my hobby


----------



## pmarmele

Hello, I would like to share with the Forum team the pictures of my last bicycle build. Please let me know your feedback about it. Tks, Paulo

PS: I have just created one picture album, named Look 565.


----------



## lambdamaster

CliveDS said:


> One of the coolest bikes I've built.


What size is this? 

Does anyone know if Look makes an adapter for a BB30 crank? The only thing holding me back from seriously considering one of these is my BB30 powermeter... well that and the fact that the XS size has a ridiculous amount of trail (70.7mm) that would result in steering response similar to a touring bike.


----------



## hux

pmarmele said:


> Hello, I would like to share with the Forum team the pictures of my last bicycle build. Please let me know your feedback about it. Tks, Paulo
> 
> PS: I have just created one picture album, named Look 565.


Got a link to the album Paulo - I can't see any pics :blush2:


----------



## breader17

*Look 585 Red!*

Just posted my 585 to the classifieds. Have always loved this bike, but I need to make some room for a Di-2 compatible frame... Take a look and PM me with questions or offers


----------



## hux

Do you want to sell the cages separately?


----------



## twiggy73

i am drooling would love to add to my collection!!! 

Twiggy


----------



## bombertodd

My first road bike. Got it yesterday. 

Look 566 with Sram Rival group kit.


----------



## George M

Good looking ride todd, enjoy. I hope you like it as much, as I like mine.


----------



## hux

An update on my 585 deserved a pic.

Updates are:
Look Ergopost Ti seatpost (instead of fake FSA)
FSA OS99CSI 110mm stem as I finally got properly fitted
Fizik Antares carbon seat
Had to replace my general wheels after massive rim cracks in the Easton Circuits
Bit of research identified for a clydesdale like myself DT Swiss RR585 rims with 32 spoke hubs were highly recommended (DT Swiss 240 Hubs, DT Swiss comp triple laced spokes).

Happy coincidence that the wheels are 585's to match the frame


----------



## nyvram

nice hux! love these bikes!! anyone ever hear from breaker17? i PM-d him about that 585 frame to ask what size it was and how much he wants for it but never heard back..or have one of your look-fiends already taken it? :lol:


----------



## andymanrd

Im new to this forum. I have been looking around here for a while though and am currently shopping for a new bike. I was just curious how Look's bikes fit in relation to other brands' fits?

Thanks in advance
ps if im in the wrong thread could you point to the correct one?


----------



## hux

Probably start a separate thread Andy.
My Look is a traditional geometry - and I love it. One of the guru's here will tell you about the steering angles, seat angles etc.
My view is that I got my bike fit very close to right by myself (I am fairly proportional dimensioned body but195cm tall) and had a professional fit done that has me perfect with next to no effort.
However as with all things - different models of frames will present a different fit. There are more relaxed geo Looks like the Specialized roubaix or the more racing oriented. 
Can I suggest that you mention what sort of bike you are looking for an some details about your expectations.


----------



## nasty204

*586 - Updated*

Just came back from a 60km distance spin this morning.

Weather is good and not so much wind,

A very good ride.


----------



## sp3000

sweet, how are the wheels?


----------



## Olivier

very racer!! I like


----------



## nasty204

sp3000 said:


> sweet, how are the wheels?


Wheels are good. Definitely a whole new experience compared to my other carbon (Corima Aero+) which is a clincher.

I am not a strong rider but the ENVE gives me 3 to 5kph speed improvement on a straight ride.

Currently have 3 carbon wheels, 38mm American Classic tubular on the other bike, Corima Aero+ clincher and this ENVE 1.65. All serves me well for its intended purpose.

Cheers


----------



## nasty204

Olivier said:


> very racer!! I like


If you can't be fast, at least the bike looks fast


----------



## George M

That bike looks fast just sitting there, congratulations.


----------



## cwdzoot

Looks fantastic! Those Enve wheels do it justice.


----------



## ChristianB

nasty204 said:


> I am not a strong rider but the ENVE gives me 3 to 5kph speed improvement on a straight ride.


    Really????


----------



## nasty204

ChristianB said:


> Really????


 That's what I thought as well until my bike mates do not thrash me that "MUCH" anymore.

I am now able to keep up longer but still get thrashed --- eventually.


----------



## twiggy73

hux said:


> An update on my 585 deserved a pic.
> 
> Updates are:
> Look Ergopost Ti seatpost (instead of fake FSA)
> FSA OS99CSI 110mm stem as I finally got properly fitted
> Fizik Antares carbon seat
> Had to replace my general wheels after massive rim cracks in the Easton Circuits
> Bit of research identified for a clydesdale like myself DT Swiss RR585 rims with 32 spoke hubs were highly recommended (DT Swiss 240 Hubs, DT Swiss comp triple laced spokes).
> 
> Happy coincidence that the wheels are 585's to match the frame


It did deserve a pic looks awsome i love my 585!!!!!!!!!!

Twiggy


----------



## BPDunit90

*Look 496*


----------



## virtualelvis

wow! that's alot of bike!


----------



## twiggy73

BPDunit90 said:


>


that is a nice ride!! 

How do you find the seat? I have read a few things about them are they any good??? 

Twiggy


----------



## BPDunit90

I love the seat. I went through about 3 different saddles before I finally found the Adamo. It cured all of the numbing issues I had with all of the other saddles. I highly recommend it. Especially for TT's.


----------



## nayr497

Got a question about a 2009 566. I'm about to swap the stem for a different one and always forget the order of things. Please enlighten me.

1) Do I loosen the top cap or the pinch bolts first?

2) Do I need to move the expander plug/wedge at all?

3) When I put the new stem on, is it top cap first or pinch bolts first?

Thanks!


----------



## 45ronin

*My new 585 (NOS 2007 frame)*

Posted a snap of the bike in another thread applauding Look USA for excellent customer service but thought memorializing it here makes more sense.

Love how this bike rides. So solid and smooth. No sound but the Michelin's treading on the road. Any one recommend a nice stem to finish this bike off? The WCS stuff is nice but I'd like to go carbon.


----------



## jojo13

[No message]


----------



## jojo13

Hey, 
I'm French. This is my 595 with Sram Red, Lightweight, 3T Rotundo LTD bar, Speedplay and Tune concorde.


----------



## canyonchaser

45ronin said:


> Posted a snap of the bike in another thread applauding Look USA for excellent customer service but thought memorializing it here makes more sense.
> 
> Love how this bike rides. So solid and smooth. No sound but the Michelin's treading on the road. Any one recommend a nice stem to finish this bike off? The WCS stuff is nice but I'd like to go carbon.


Holy Garage-Clutter Batman! Do we need to have an intervention? Submit your name to "Clean House"? 

dp


----------



## twiggy73

Nice Ride 

How does the 585 compare to the BMW lol 

Twiggy


----------



## 45ronin

I hear you about the clutter. Recently moved and time to liquidate some "stuff." Anyone interested in a cheap Mountain Cycle Virtue road frame (56 with Easton RAD and carbon stays) for a daily rider? Ad is posted to the classifieds.


----------



## EightOhEight

This is awesome.



Olivier said:


> Hello everybody,
> Here below two pics of my Swiss 695
> 
> Olivier


----------



## sp3000

jojo13 said:


> Hey,
> I'm French. This is my 595 with Sram Red, Lightweight, 3T Rotundo LTD bar, Speedplay and Tune concorde.


Fantastic, I love the wheels but here in Australia they are very very expensive, probably not much cheaper in France though!


----------



## sbthaut

*2012 Look 566 Red Black White*

Here is (more or less) my final build:

Ultegra Gruppo - Thinking I will go Ui2 in a couple of months
Selle Italia SLR Team Flow Saddle
Look Ergo Post 
Look EDH Handlebars
Look HSD Carbon Stem
Rolf Prima Vigor Alpha Wheelset
Look Carbon Blade Pedals

Now if the snow would let up, I could take it out for an actual ride!


----------



## twiggy73

sbthaut said:


> Here is (more or less) my final build:
> 
> Ultegra Gruppo - Thinking I will go Ui2 in a couple of months
> Selle Italia SLR Team Flow Saddle
> Look Ergo Post
> Look EDH Handlebars
> Look HSD Carbon Stem
> Rolf Prima Vigor Alpha Wheelset
> Look Carbon Blade Pedals
> 
> Now if the snow would let up, I could take it out for an actual ride!


Nice ride!! Love the colours they look great! 

Twiggy73


----------



## lookmen

Look 695 matte black EPS CAMPAGNOLO!!!!!


----------



## sbthaut

be still my beating heart!


----------



## twiggy73

lookmen said:


> Look 695 matte black EPS CAMPAGNOLO!!!!!


that is just an awsome ride!! I am sure there are quite a few out there drooling over their keyboards right now jsut looks awsome 

I am jealous 

Twiggy


----------



## maximum7

Not what I would pick color-wise, but ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!!

Well done!!!


----------



## nasty204

just beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## cwdzoot

Where did you get that lookmen?


----------



## Roadrider22

Wanting to compare to a possible future build. Is that a Medium 695 and what is the center of bb to top of seat measurement as pictured?


----------



## lookmen

cwdzoot said:


> Where did you get that lookmen?


Acquistata nella mia città Reggio Emilia, Italy.


----------



## Roadrider22

lookmen said:


> Look 695 matte black EPS CAMPAGNOLO!!!!!


Lookmen: Wanting to compare to a possible future build. Is that a Medium 695 and what is the center of bb to top of seat measurement as pictured?


----------



## lookmen

Roadrider22 said:


> Lookmen: Wanting to compare to a possible future build. Is that a Medium 695 and what is the center of bb to top of seat measurement as pictured?



Taglia S,dal centro pedivella alla sella 67,5 cm.


----------



## Roadrider22

Thank you, beautiful bike. For some reason I thought it was a medium.


----------



## lambdamaster




----------



## virtualelvis

Thats nice looking.. what is it.. can't read the numbers


----------



## lambdamaster

virtualelvis said:


> Thats nice looking.. what is it.. can't read the numbers


595 pro team


----------



## BigTex_BMC

lookmen said:


> Look 695 matte black EPS CAMPAGNOLO!!!!!


Holy ****! do you actually ride that master piece.


----------



## justrideit

*Go JaJa!*



Dave Hickey said:


> My current fleet of LOOK's.
> 
> First is my KG381i Jalabert
> Second is a KG86 Hinault
> Last is a KG76


I love the Jalabert edition! I always wanted one of those bikes, but could never find one in my size. Hope you enjoy riding it!


----------



## justrideit

*To find one of these today*



Kram said:


> 2001 Team Kelme KG 361. Size 57cm. Anyone interested?


Too bad it's so hard to find these today. I'd love to come across a 57cm that wasn't too beat up. Should have purchased one years ago.


----------



## justrideit

*Omg*



lookmen said:


> Look 695 matte black EPS CAMPAGNOLO!!!!!


Oh my God, this is a beautiful machine!


----------



## justrideit

nasty204 said:


> Just came back from a 60km distance spin this morning.
> 
> Weather is good and not so much wind,
> 
> A very good ride.
> 
> 
> Love the Enve wheels on there - looks really good with that set-up!


----------



## justrideit

danielroper said:


> I had a tubular revelation.


I've only seen one other 253 in person and it was a gorgeous frame. I wish there were more of these steel bikes that made it over to the US and were on the used bike market. It would be great to own one.


----------



## ARPRINCE

I've been looking at this frame set at Look's website for awhile. I love the color scheme. It's freeakin'' awesome!!!! 

I'd definitely get one before I die no matter what my wife says. 



Tumppi said:


> Here you are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondrian belongs to our team youngster Kapo. More pics for his bike.
> 
> BR
> 
> Tumppi


----------



## CliveDS

Every time we get one of these in we photo it, the Red is killer.


----------



## Ppopp

lookmen said:


> Look 695 matte black EPS CAMPAGNOLO!!!!!


Beautiful bike. Just curious - why did you replace the C stem? I've always liked the bike, but thought I would replace the C stem if I ever bought one. Just don't like the appearance.


----------



## blueberry

CliveDS said:


> Every time we get one of these in we photo it, the Red is killer.


it's amazing!


----------



## Ppopp

One thing I find very interesting about the 695 is that I have a hard time guessing at the size just by looking at it. Never would have guessed this was a Large. Somehow every 695 frame I see looks well proportioned like a medium.


----------



## sp3000

Ppopp said:


> One thing I find very interesting about the 695 is that I have a hard time guessing at the size just by looking at it. Never would have guessed this was a Large. Somehow every 695 frame I see looks well proportioned like a medium.


I couldn't agree with you more! I guess that does speak to a very nice design.


----------



## Olivier

Here below one pic of my 695 team replica with my new DA C35. A good Look


----------



## sp3000

Olivier said:


> Here below one pic of my 695 team replica with my new DA C35. A good Look


Incredible!


----------



## virtualelvis

wow those 695's are sweet!


----------



## George M

Great looking bike. I wish I made more retirement money.


----------



## Olivier

@ Roadrider, I will measure and come back!


----------



## D0rk

Finally got my new Look 566 on the road. Bought it from JensonUSA last month and went through plenty of hoops to get it rideable, but she's everything i'd hoped it would be.


----------



## kvklay

awesome bike, D0rk


----------



## George M

Enjoy the new ride. I sure like mine.


----------



## maximum7

> Bought it from JensonUSA last month


So are you the one that bought their last Medium? I was going to buy that for my wife...

Looks good. Enjoy it.


----------



## CHRIS217

*Look 585 xxl pics*

i am about to put pic of my 555 but does anyone have any pictures of a 2007 585 XXL or 59cm ??

i am looking to buy one but want to 'see it in the flesh;

bit concerned about the seat tube being 60cm as i usually ride a 58 but great deal available on a 59

any help appreciated 

cheers


----------



## cwdzoot

Built another 695 on Friday, this one was specially great looking. The Rolf wheels are a good compliment. 

You can see the whole set here: Look 695 White Black Gold Record Bike - a set on Flickr


----------



## hux

CHRIS217 said:


> i am about to put pic of my 555 but does anyone have any pictures of a 2007 585 XXL or 59cm ??
> 
> i am looking to buy one but want to 'see it in the flesh;
> 
> bit concerned about the seat tube being 60cm as i usually ride a 58 but great deal available on a 59
> 
> any help appreciated
> 
> cheers


Not sure if this link will work but post 3749026.

This is mine. 2009 XXL (59cm) 585 in Pro Team colours. Awesome ride and for such a big frame actually looks quite in perspective unlike some of the sloping frames where the headtube always seems to look overly long (Trek Madone 6 series and Spec Roubaix's all look weird in the big sizes).

Not sure on what the differences are on the 2007's.

I now run a Fizik Kurve saddle which is properly levelled 

https://forums.roadbikereview.com/look/post-look-pics-here-326-post3749026.html#poststop

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y150/hdj80/IMG_0300.jpg


----------



## D0rk

maximum7 said:


> So are you the one that bought their last Medium? I was going to buy that for my wife...
> 
> Looks good. Enjoy it.


Haha. Not me. They had both sizes up for roughly a week after I ordered. I'm still surprised at how long it's lasting up there at such a good price. You'd think a 55cm full carbon bike with Rival and a great brand like LOOK wouldn't last long at that price..


----------



## CHRIS217

*Look 585*

Hux, Fantastic , thanks , thats a great looking bike and i agree looks in proportion despite large size.

is that an Origin or an Optimum ?

the one i am looking at is a 2007 Origin and its actually the 'Elle' model but i believe in 2007 it was not women specific just a bit of a girly colour, if i am allowed to say that !!!

anyway the dealer has no geometry charts but i understand the Geo is 
Top tube 587
head tube 199
seat tube 609 (c to t ) 

does that sound about right and same as yours ?

thanks again


----------



## Ppopp

CHRIS217 said:


> Hux, Fantastic , thanks , thats a great looking bike and i agree looks in proportion despite large size.
> 
> is that an Origin or an Optimum ?
> 
> the one i am looking at is a 2007 Origin and its actually the 'Elle' model but i believe in 2007 it was not women specific just a bit of a girly colour, if i am allowed to say that !!!
> 
> anyway the dealer has no geometry charts but i understand the Geo is
> Top tube 587
> head tube 199
> seat tube 609 (c to t )
> 
> does that sound about right and same as yours ?
> 
> thanks again


At least in more recent years, the "Elle" model was the 585 Optimum (with girly colors). Not sure what year they started offering the Optimum, so it's possible in 2007 that it was the Origin. Here's a 2009 geometry chart for the Elle Optimum - doesn't seem to match your numbers, so it probably is the Origin.


----------



## hux

CHRIS217 said:


> Hux, Fantastic , thanks , thats a great looking bike and i agree looks in proportion despite large size.
> 
> is that an Origin or an Optimum ?
> 
> the one i am looking at is a 2007 Origin and its actually the 'Elle' model but i believe in 2007 it was not women specific just a bit of a girly colour, if i am allowed to say that !!!
> 
> anyway the dealer has no geometry charts but i understand the Geo is
> Top tube 587
> head tube 199
> seat tube 609 (c to t )
> 
> does that sound about right and same as yours ?
> 
> thanks again


Mine is the Origin.

Not sure on exact for all but 587 TT is right and 200mm HT sounds right..


----------



## Ppopp

cwdzoot said:


> Built another 695 on Friday, this one was specially great looking. The Rolf wheels are a good compliment.
> 
> You can see the whole set here: Look 695 White Black Gold Record Bike - a set on Flickr


Pretty bike. Is that a small or medium?


----------



## cwdzoot

It's a XS


----------



## CHRIS217

*Look 585 help !*

Hux, thanks so much for your advice so far , sorry to bombard you with mails but 
a) you have a 585 and b) think you are a similar height / size so would appreciate some advice re bike fit as i also note you have had a proper bike fit and adjusted your stem length

Need a bit of help regarding bike fit .

Currently I ride a size 58cm with a 58 top tube 18cm head tube but have about 40 / 50 mm spacers to make bar height correct, so total stack height ( head tube and spacers ) is around 230mm. 

I also run a 120mm stem 

I am 189cm ( 6’2” and a bit in old money ) I have longer Torso and slightly shorter legs.
I am looking at a LOOK 585 but it’s an XXL or 59cm, the top tube is 58.7cm and head tube 19.9cm the seat tube is quite long at 59cm.

Two concerns: 
1) Concern that this might be too big although is really only 7mm longer than my current setup and I could probably do with a taller head tube as I use a lot of spacers.

2) I could reduce the stem length by going down to 110mm stem but don’t want it to be twitchy and would prefer to stick with 120mm 

3) i am concerned that as you seem to be taller yet chosen a 110mm stem so it may be i would need a shorter stem and i feel this would adversly affect handling

Is it better to buy a smaller frame and have a longer stem or vice versa?

Also to add more to the mix, I previously had an S-works Roubaix in size 58 which had a 58.2 top tube , 215mm ead tube and I ran a 120mm stem with no problems. So maybe I need a longer top tube anyway ???
I really want the LOOK as they are phenomenal bikes and was hoping I could get it to fit.
What should I do ???

any thoughts ?


----------



## Ppopp

CHRIS217 said:


> Hux, thanks so much for your advice so far , sorry to bombard you with mails but
> a) you have a 585 and b) think you are a similar height / size so would appreciate some advice re bike fit as i also note you have had a proper bike fit and adjusted your stem length
> 
> Need a bit of help regarding bike fit .
> 
> Currently I ride a size 58cm with a 58 top tube 18cm head tube but have about 40 / 50 mm spacers to make bar height correct, so total stack height ( head tube and spacers ) is around 230mm.
> 
> I also run a 120mm stem
> 
> I am 189cm ( 6’2” and a bit in old money ) I have longer Torso and slightly shorter legs.
> I am looking at a LOOK 585 but it’s an XXL or 59cm, the top tube is 58.7cm and head tube 19.9cm the seat tube is quite long at 59cm.
> 
> Two concerns:
> 1) Concern that this might be too big although is really only 7mm longer than my current setup and I could probably do with a taller head tube as I use a lot of spacers.
> 
> 2) I could reduce the stem length by going down to 110mm stem but don’t want it to be twitchy and would prefer to stick with 120mm
> 
> 3) i am concerned that as you seem to be taller yet chosen a 110mm stem so it may be i would need a shorter stem and i feel this would adversly affect handling
> 
> Is it better to buy a smaller frame and have a longer stem or vice versa?
> 
> Also to add more to the mix, I previously had an S-works Roubaix in size 58 which had a 58.2 top tube , 215mm ead tube and I ran a 120mm stem with no problems. So maybe I need a longer top tube anyway ???
> I really want the LOOK as they are phenomenal bikes and was hoping I could get it to fit.
> What should I do ???
> 
> any thoughts ?


Just a thought - you might consider a 585 in the Optimum geometry. It will give you a taller head tube (fewer spacers) and slightly shorter top tube than the standard (Origin) 585 geometry. Optimums are a little harder to find, but you see them on eBay now and then.

For anyone not looking for an overly aggressive position, the Optimum geometry makes a lot of sense. It's too bad that Look discontinued it just when other manfacturers are increasing offerings of comfort (for lack of a better word) frames.


----------



## twiggy73

cwdzoot said:


> Built another 695 on Friday, this one was specially great looking. The Rolf wheels are a good compliment.
> 
> You can see the whole set here: Look 695 White Black Gold Record Bike - a set on Flickr


that is an awsome Ride I quite like the colours it all goes together very well!! 

twiggy


----------



## hux

CHRIS217 said:


> Hux, thanks so much for your advice so far , sorry to bombard you with mails but
> a) you have a 585 and b) think you are a similar height / size so would appreciate some advice re bike fit as i also note you have had a proper bike fit and adjusted your stem length
> 
> Need a bit of help regarding bike fit .
> 
> Currently I ride a size 58cm with a 58 top tube 18cm head tube but have about 40 / 50 mm spacers to make bar height correct, so total stack height ( head tube and spacers ) is around 230mm.
> 
> I also run a 120mm stem
> 
> I am 189cm ( 6’2” and a bit in old money ) I have longer Torso and slightly shorter legs.
> I am looking at a LOOK 585 but it’s an XXL or 59cm, the top tube is 58.7cm and head tube 19.9cm the seat tube is quite long at 59cm.
> 
> Two concerns:
> 1) Concern that this might be too big although is really only 7mm longer than my current setup and I could probably do with a taller head tube as I use a lot of spacers.
> 
> 2) I could reduce the stem length by going down to 110mm stem but don’t want it to be twitchy and would prefer to stick with 120mm
> 
> 3) i am concerned that as you seem to be taller yet chosen a 110mm stem so it may be i would need a shorter stem and i feel this would adversly affect handling
> 
> Is it better to buy a smaller frame and have a longer stem or vice versa?
> 
> Also to add more to the mix, I previously had an S-works Roubaix in size 58 which had a 58.2 top tube , 215mm ead tube and I ran a 120mm stem with no problems. So maybe I need a longer top tube anyway ???
> I really want the LOOK as they are phenomenal bikes and was hoping I could get it to fit.
> What should I do ???
> 
> any thoughts ?



I had a professional fit that put me at a 110mm stem and I run 30mm of spacer with as you can see the stem in the down 6* position. I also have the seat in teh forward position on the seat post for positioning with the rails pretty much mid clamp so the post is at that point less than 10mm offset rearwards.

I am actually 194cm and no idea whether I am long legged or torso but my pants all have a standard 32" inseam so assume I am pretty much proportionate. I do have the seat post up at 180mm so have a reasonable amount of drop (5cm I think) down to the bars.

My understanding is you are nearly always better to be on a bike slightly smaller vs larger as its easier to fit, however you seem to run a lot of stack - do you lack flexibility or have back issues? At nearly 48 I am not that flexible but suprisingly getting more so since I started riding more (only got into this seriously last year).

Your standover height may be the critical element in the 585 with its non sloping design. There is really no issues with shorter stems vs longer. The reason you can buy them in differents lengths is not for handling but to make it fit. 
The 585 is not a twitchy bike - very very stable although corners quite well.

A tough one. if its in a shop get a seat on it and some wheels and a handlebar and stem combo and see if you can standover it and reach. at 6"1" you are probably more in the 56-58cm bracket than the 59-60.


----------



## kistenjoe

Minor changes... 3T Ergosum LTD and Rotor S2 stem.


----------



## George M

Good looking bike kistenjoe. I just put 3t stem, seat post and handlebars, on my bike. Nice stuff.


----------



## kistenjoe

George M said:


> I just put 3t stem..


I just replaced the 3T stem. 

KJ.


----------



## George M

kistenjoe said:


> I just replaced the 3T stem.
> 
> KJ.


How come?


----------



## kistenjoe

George M said:


> How come?


Lighter and fits my Thomson Masterpiece nicely.


----------



## twiggy73

D0rk said:


> Finally got my new Look 566 on the road. Bought it from JensonUSA last month and went through plenty of hoops to get it rideable, but she's everything i'd hoped it would be.


Nice ride I am sure the effort will pay off with lots km of enjoyable riding!!! 

Twiggy


----------



## Ppopp

*My new 585!*

Purchased the frame last year from Excel. It was a new-old-stock 2010. I've had a nagging hamstring injury that has kept me from riding as much as I would like, and I just got around to having the steerer tube cut down. The graphics of the Force group look like they were made for this Look color scheme. Absolutely love the bike.


----------



## George M

You wonder why they would quit making such a beautiful bike. I guess they have a game plan, that we don't know about. Looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## maximum7

> You wonder why they would quit making such a beautiful bike.


It's all about the money. Lugged = $$$
The 695s look like Madones...


----------



## twiggy73

Ppopp said:


> Purchased the frame last year from Excel. It was a new-old-stock 2010. I've had a nagging hamstring injury that has kept me from riding as much as I would like, and I just got around to having the steerer tube cut down. The graphics of the Force group look like they were made for this Look color scheme. Absolutely love the bike.


what a nice ride Is that the frame with the flat section in the top tube? 

Hope you solve your hami issues that bike needs you!!!!! 

Twiggy


----------



## cwdzoot

Another 695 Super Record and Enve Wheels - possibly the best bike on the road.


----------



## George M

Looking good zoot.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ppopp

twiggy73 said:


> what a nice ride Is that the frame with the flat section in the top tube?
> 
> Hope you solve your hami issues that bike needs you!!!!!
> 
> Twiggy


It does have the flat spot. Not sure what purposes it serves (other than make a comfortable place for me to sit when stopped at traffic lights).


----------



## eekase

*My 695 & someone's opinion for birth control*

Here is a picture of my 695.
Size L
Campy Record group.
Compact rings up front, 11-25 cassette.
Shown with HED Jet 4's but also will be putting my Zipp 303 tubulars on it once I get some tires to glue on.
Also, got my new Selle Italia saddle today when I was riding, so that will go on tonight.
I apologize for the rubber bands holding my Garmin mounting bracket, but I do not have o-rings large enough in my work shop to fit around that stem 
Also, from the sign, you can see someone's solution for birth control....kids now a days, they do the darndest things


----------



## maximum7

Ppopp, what a good looking 585!!! Now upgrade those wheels.. 

cwdzoot, I'm not gonna comment on your shop bikes unless you can get me a deal on a 566 for my wife. :wink5:


----------



## Ppopp

maximum7 said:


> Ppopp, what a good looking 585!!! Now upgrade those wheels..
> 
> cwdzoot, I'm not gonna comment on your shop bikes unless you can get me a deal on a 566 for my wife. :wink5:


Yeah, I cheaped out on the wheels. Problem is that Aksiums are such a great value that you have to spend a lot more money to make it worthwhile. I figured at least Ksyrium Elites or don't bother.

The bike was an unexpected purchase after my previous one was stolen, so I had to compromise somewhere. All in good time, I guess.


----------



## maximum7

> Yeah, I cheaped out on the wheels. Problem is that Aksiums are such a great value that you have to spend a lot more money to make it worthwhile. I figured at least Ksyrium Elites or don't bother.


Here you go. Light years better for not much more...
Shimano RS80 24mm Carbon Laminate Clincher Wheels Pair


----------



## cwdzoot

maximum7 said:


> Ppopp, what a good looking 585!!! Now upgrade those wheels..
> 
> cwdzoot, I'm not gonna comment on your shop bikes unless you can get me a deal on a 566 for my wife. :wink5:


Always open to selling a bike and making someone happy so shoot me an e-mail but as for the gallery bikes I post I hope you enjoy them and get some build ideas.


----------



## Tumppi

Well, old bike, old wheelset, but I add some electric for the frame.


----------



## twiggy73

Tumppi said:


> Well, old bike, old wheelset, but I add some electric for the frame.


what a nice looking ride!! Very stealth! 

this is the first 695 i have seen with Capmy eletric! How is it going!! 

Twiggy73


----------



## lookmen

twiggy73 said:


> what a nice looking ride!! Very stealth!
> 
> this is the first 695 i have seen with Capmy eletric! How is it going!!
> 
> Twiggy73


Come hai fissato la batteria sotto al telaio?


----------



## Tumppi

lookmen said:


> Come hai fissato la batteria sotto al telaio?


You mean how I attached the battery under down tube? 

I drill two 6mm holes and installed driver nuts (M4) to holes, just like bottle holder nuts.



















Frame is NOT Di2 / EPS specific frame, just normal frame designed to mechanical group set. What I had to do to was drill one hole under the FD hanger, drill cable exit holes to bigger 6mm -> 7,5mm + drill holes and attach the battery as I described. The battery wires goes inside the frame existing hole where cable guides game out earlier. ( I had to also drill that hole little pit bigger)

One pic more with LW II's:


----------



## lookmen

Ti Mando la foto del mio 695 EPS.


----------



## maximum7

My buddy was down at the Tour of CA., and he sent me a pic of this guy.

I've been looking at getting that jersey. 

Too bad that bike he's leaning on isn't worthy of that jersey. ...


----------



## bombertodd

^^^ Where can I get a jersey like that?


----------



## eekase

bombertodd said:


> ^^^ Where can I get a jersey like that?


~$200......

Look Mondrian Short-Sleeve Jersey | BicycleBuys.com


----------



## maximum7

Bicyclebuys is a rip or that should be a typo. 
You can find them a lot, lot, lot cheaper. 
I ain't telling until I get one first.


----------



## arok

Here's the one I have:
www[dot]velojerseys[dot]com/shop/la-vie-claire/

sorry i don't have 10 posts yet


----------



## hux

maximum7 said:


> My buddy was down at the Tour of CA., and he sent me a pic of this guy.
> 
> I've been looking at getting that jersey.
> 
> Too bad that bike he's leaning on isn't worthy of that jersey. ...


How awesome is that. Shame the frame is about 3 sizes too small for me (and the jersey is probably the same) 

xxcycles.com has the La Vie Clare Jerseys


----------



## twiggy73

hux said:


> How awesome is that. Shame the frame is about 3 sizes too small for me (and the jersey is probably the same)
> 
> xxcycles.com has the La Vie Clare Jerseys



you think if he could afford the bike he could have atleast got the matching shorts!!!! 

attention to details lol 

Twiggy


----------



## boarder1995

*My 585*

Here's my "older" lugged 585 with my brother's 606 Powretap setup on for some fast riding. I love the lugged frame ride of this bike! Sorry for the cheap photo, but it was shot with my cell phone right before I took off for a ride.

View attachment 258016


----------



## twiggy73

boarder1995 said:


> Here's my "older" lugged 585 with my brother's 606 Powretap setup on for some fast riding. I love the lugged frame ride of this bike! Sorry for the cheap photo, but it was shot with my cell phone right before I took off for a ride.
> 
> View attachment 258016


Nice looking ride Lugged frames still rock
so glad i got my 585 when i did Love it 

Twiggy


----------



## WR74

I'm collecting this on Monday...
Will post more pics when she's built up

View attachment 258570


----------



## twiggy73

WR74 said:


> I'm collecting this on Monday...
> Will post more pics when she's built up
> 
> View attachment 258570


We will look forward to seeing it 

should be an awsome ride 

what groupset are you planning!! 

Twiggy


----------



## WR74

Transferring my 2011 SRAM Red from my GT-R Ultra


----------



## lambdamaster




----------



## lambdamaster

The blue one is looking for a new home.


----------



## nismosr

Recently acquired from Look warehouse sale 2010 595


----------



## WR74

Always wanted a LOOK so when I found this frame, I jumped on the deal. Transferred all the parts over from my GT-R Ultra.
Large 585 frame
Full SRAM Red
Selle Italia KIT Carbonio Flow saddle
Ritchey WCS seatpost
FSA Stem (will change to Ritchey in due course)
Carbon bars
LOOK Blade pedals
BBB cages
(weight should be around or just below 7kg) (500grams lighter than the GT  )

View attachment 259132


----------



## madonna

*[email protected]@K 695 Team Cofidis*

Attached is my LOOK 695 size XS


----------



## markrhino

2 Look bikes both with Speedplay pedals? Sacrilege! Lol


----------



## kistenjoe

Frame: Look 565 (L)
Fork: HSC 5 SL
Wheels: Fulcrum Racing 3 w/ Tune AC 14 Skewers
Gruppo: Campy Record Titanium (Ergopower Centaur)
Breaks: Campy Super Record '10
Pedals: Look Keo Classic
Tires: Conti GP 4000S + SL Tubes
Handlebar: 3ttt Ergosum LTD
Stem: Rotor S2 (120mm)
Seatpost: Thomson Masterpiece (27.2mm)
Saddle: Tune KommVor
Bottlecages: Arundel Mandible

Should be just under 7kg/ 15.43lbs


----------



## mrcreosote

My KG461. I have had it for about 6 years, and recently upgraded from Chorus 10 speed to 11 speed.

biggest problem I have is that Jalabert PP396 pedals are increasingly hard to find


----------



## bikeosprey

*Look 585*

Here is my wonderful medium MINT 585, with DA 7900 group and wheels all less than 800 miles, going up for sale within a week. One classic epic frame, surely to go down as one of the best all round frames ever made.


----------



## virtualelvis

nismosr said:


> Recently acquired from Look warehouse sale 2010 595


those BMC's look pretty sweet.. 
are you happy with it? What do you like 
it for most? I' think I'm going to get one next..


----------



## CHRIS217

*Look 585 team 2006*

Finally found a 585 after months of looking, Fantastic all i expected.

previously had 555 and was impressed this is lighter, faster and still comfortable. miture of Ultegra 6700 FSA carbom , Easton EC90 SLX 

Thanks HUX for advice etc


----------



## CHRIS217

*Look 585 pics*

Here are the pics

011 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
010 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
010 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## sp3000

Cangrats! looks awesome, I hope it gives you many happy Km's!


----------



## 1Lieutenant

My first Look, and first Carbon fiber bike. Got the 566 Rival at a really good price. First weekend put on 110 miles.

Very poor cell phone picture. Changed the handlebar tape to something with a littlle more cushion, put my well worn in Brooks Professional saddle on, and changed the tires to Gatorskins in 25 mm.


----------



## twiggy73

CHRIS217 said:


> Here are the pics
> 
> 011 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 010 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 010 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


awsome looking ride and well worth the wait i bet?? enjoy 

twiggy


----------



## sub8

Tumppi said:


> You mean how I attached the battery under down tube?
> 
> I drill two 6mm holes and installed driver nuts (M4) to holes, just like bottle holder nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frame is NOT Di2 / EPS specific frame, just normal frame designed to mechanical group set. What I had to do to was drill one hole under the FD hanger, drill cable exit holes to bigger 6mm -> 7,5mm + drill holes and attach the battery as I described. The battery wires goes inside the frame existing hole where cable guides game out earlier. ( I had to also drill that hole little pit bigger)
> 
> One pic more with LW II's:


Hi Tumppi.
I am so close to push the buy button but started to feeling unsure about the size.What size do you have and on what height is your saddle? I use to have an Look 585 a couple of years ago,size M,and now riding a colnago m10 size 50s,i have now chance to go back to look wich i liked more,i am 174 cm,81,5 cm legs,saddle at 72,5,i have saddle to bar drop at ca 7 cm.Your look perfect saddle height on that framesize,i have no chance to test one,only compare to my old 585 wich i felt was a touch to big.S or M? Any suggest? 
Thanx


----------



## Tumppi

sub8 said:


> Hi Tumppi.
> I am so close to push the buy button but started to feeling unsure about the size.What size do you have and on what height is your saddle? I use to have an Look 585 a couple of years ago,size M,and now riding a colnago m10 size 50s,i have now chance to go back to look wich i liked more,i am 174 cm,81,5 cm legs,saddle at 72,5,i have saddle to bar drop at ca 7 cm.Your look perfect saddle height on that framesize,i have no chance to test one,only compare to my old 585 wich i felt was a touch to big.S or M? Any suggest?
> Thanx


I'm 180cm with 86,5cm legs riding 76,0cm saddle high. Drop is 9cm.
My bike C-stem is installed as low as possible and I have cutted the fork down 15mm and removed the spacer.

Geometry is identical to Look 585, so if you felt comfortable on M-size 585 you will love the feel of LOOK 695. But my wife is 172cm with 83cm legs and she has S size. I suggest that try to test both sizes before pulling the trigger...


----------



## sub8

Tumppi said:


> I'm 180cm with 86,5cm legs riding 76,0cm saddle high. Drop is 9cm.
> My bike C-stem is installed as low as possible and I have cutted the fork down 15mm and removed the spacer.
> 
> Geometry is identical to Look 585, so if you felt comfortable on M-size 585 you will love the feel of LOOK 695. But my wife is 172cm with 83cm legs and she has S size. I suggest that try to test both sizes before pulling the trigger...


Ok,thanx,i can see it is a bit more slope on 695 compare to 585,the rest is identical.I have no chance to test any,only follow my experience on 585.Looks like i will continue with M.How big difference between SR and regular?What i understand regular should be 10% stiffer than 585 and 5% less than the previous ultra,correct?Sounds like you been handle LOOK a lot.
/Roger


----------



## Tumppi

sub8 said:


> Ok,thanx,i can see it is a bit more slope on 695 compare to 585,the rest is identical.I have no chance to test any,only follow my experience on 585.Looks like i will continue with M.How big difference between SR and regular?What i understand regular should be 10% stiffer than 585 and 5% less than the previous ultra,correct?Sounds like you been handle LOOK a lot.
> /Roger


Yes. This current one is my 5th Look (road) model and our amateur team is "sponsored" by Lookcycle.

This might help you a bit. My friend is 175cm and he ride with M-size 695. His saddle high is 71,5cm and drop 70mm. So very close to you setup.

Here is the bike: http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=82371&start=30


----------



## nismosr

ride from last sunday, with the 808 and 404, I usually have the Hyperon wheelset on them.


----------



## ewitz

nismosr said:


> ride from last sunday, with the 808 and 404, I usually have the Hyperon wheelset on them.


You are parked in the handicapped spot without a permit.


----------



## CliveDS

Just built another 695 Di2 -- note the Look Di2 battery mount. It's reallly cool how it works and no need to do any drilling etc.


----------



## Ppopp

Tumppi said:


> Yes. This current one is my 5th Look (road) model and our amateur team is "sponsored" by Lookcycle.
> 
> This might help you a bit. My friend is 175cm and he ride with M-size 695. His saddle high is 71,5cm and drop 70mm. So very close to you setup.
> 
> Here is the bike: http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=82371&start=30


Is that 71.5cm saddle height measurement from the center of the bb to the top of the saddle along the seat tube? It looks taller than that.

Beautiful bike.


----------



## nls11

2001 Look KG281 my first and only road bike. Bought it from a friend/original owner in 2010. Love it but looking to pass it on soon. Interest? I can't post photos since I'm new to the forum.


----------



## arok

CliveDS said:


> Just built another 695 Di2 -- note the Look Di2 battery mount. It's reallly cool how it works and no need to do any drilling etc.


Amazing ride


----------



## j.weiszmann

*New member first forum question and opinion*

Hey everyone , 
My question is I am currently looking to purchase a new clincher alloy wheel set thinking about American classic or Velocity A23
American Classic 420Aero 3

American Classic sprint 350
and last but not least would be having wheels built from spin lite (lyle strickland)
or Errgottwheels (Eric Gottsman)
would like some help and input 
Thank you guys,
John


----------



## slomustang

Hi John,

I think you'll find a better response to your wheel question in the "Wheels and Tires" forum:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/

Good luck!


----------



## Wardnemisis

View attachment 263739


Me and my red Look 695SR in front of the southern rim of the Grand Canyon on my charity bike ride from Houston to San Diego. A bunch of us Houston Police Officers raise money for the leukemia lymphoma society and the cycle across the country. Next year we are riding to Portland, ME. www.hpdrelay.com


----------



## kistenjoe

I might be mistaken but isn't the saddle too much up front?

KJ.


----------



## chazzzman

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/chuckmeister/7914716590/" title="IMG_1636 by ccwwang, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8315/7914716590_4b2e38c73b_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="IMG_1636"></a>
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/chuckmeister/7914715152/" title="IMG_1913 by ccwwang, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8446/7914715152_03eb649ba9_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="IMG_1913"></a>
First post on Roadbikereview...

2012 695 medium
SRAM Force with Rival midcage rear mech
Keo Blade Ti
3T Ergonova Team bar
Selle Italia SLR Carbonio Flow saddle
Rotor Q-Ring compact

First pic with Token C22A wheelset w/ PG1070 cassette 11-32 for those nasty 20-25% grade climbs
2nd pic with Rolf Prima Vigor Alpha, OG1090 11-28 cassette


----------



## twiggy73

Wardnemisis said:


> View attachment 263739
> 
> 
> Me and my red Look 695SR in front of the southern rim of the Grand Canyon on my charity bike ride from Houston to San Diego. A bunch of us Houston Police Officers raise money for the leukemia lymphoma society and the cycle across the country. Next year we are riding to Portland, ME. www.hpdrelay.com


what a great photo love it hope you have a successesfull ride. how us the bike holding up on such a big ride? hope its not beating you up to much! 

Twiggy


----------



## CliveDS

Those Token wheels look great on the bike, I have a pair and love them. The roll super fast and are really light. Where did you get them?


----------



## 1Lieutenant

cwdzoot said:


> Built another 695 on Friday, this one was specially great looking. The Rolf wheels are a good compliment.
> 
> 
> What a great looking bike!


----------



## CliveDS

One more Mondrian, this one came in at 14lbs


----------



## Wardnemisis

kistenjoe said:


> I might be mistaken but isn't the saddle too much up front?
> 
> KJ.


I don't think so. I haven't notice any problems riding it. Granted I'm not the caliber of rider for the bike but it was such a great deal for me I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Wardnemisis

twiggy73 said:


> what a great photo love it hope you have a successesfull ride. how us the bike holding up on such a big ride? hope its not beating you up to much!
> 
> Twiggy


It was a great ride and experience. Something that I'll cherish forever and do til I retire from the department. I dont notice "smack down" from the bike when im riding but I'm just a mediocre rider that was lucky enough to get this great bike at a great deal.


----------



## edk

@CliveDS: Very very nive bike and setup. A dreambike to me


----------



## twiggy73

chazzzman said:


> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/chuckmeister/7914716590/" title="IMG_1636 by ccwwang, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8315/7914716590_4b2e38c73b_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="IMG_1636"></a>
> <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/chuckmeister/7914715152/" title="IMG_1913 by ccwwang, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8446/7914715152_03eb649ba9_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="IMG_1913"></a>
> First post on Roadbikereview...
> 
> 2012 695 medium
> SRAM Force with Rival midcage rear mech
> Keo Blade Ti
> 3T Ergonova Team bar
> Selle Italia SLR Carbonio Flow saddle
> Rotor Q-Ring compact
> 
> First pic with Token C22A wheelset w/ PG1070 cassette 11-32 for those nasty 20-25% grade climbs
> 2nd pic with Rolf Prima Vigor Alpha, OG1090 11-28 cassette




Great Pictures of your awsome ride! Where is it taken !! 

Twiggy


----------



## LouisLu

Tumppi said:


> Well, old bike, old wheelset, but I add some electric for the frame.


Kool bike


----------



## LouisLu

*My Look 595 Pro Team Edition 2009*

Hi everyone.
Here my first baby. I've been riding it for almost 2 years and i very happy:thumbsup:

Frame Look 595 Pro Team Edition
Campagnolo Super Record Groupset 11 speed with Rotor Q-Rings and 3D Cranks 
Zipp 404 Firecrest Carbon Clincher wheelset and Zipp Tangente 21mm tires
Deda Zero 100 handlebar stem
Fizik Antares K:ium saddle 
Look Keo 2 Max Pedals 
Tacx bottle cages 










Thor Hushovd fan


----------



## maximum7

Very nice Louis, but then you knew we'd say that. 

Look has not made a better bike, on all accounts, than the 595.


----------



## LouisLu

maximum7 said:


> Very nice Louis, but then you knew we'd say that.
> Look has not made a better bike, on all accounts, than the 595.


Thank for your compliment. But I thing 695 it's ok, nice and modern.


----------



## S.humrich




----------



## kingofgrope

LouisLu said:


> Hi everyone.
> Here my first baby. I've been riding it for almost 2 years and i very happy:thumbsup:
> 
> Frame Look 595 Pro Team Edition
> Campagnolo Super Record Groupset 11 speed with Rotor Q-Rings and 3D Cranks
> Zipp 404 Firecrest Carbon Clincher wheelset and Zipp Tangente 21mm tires
> Deda Zero 100 handlebar stem
> Fizik Antares K:ium saddle
> Look Keo 2 Max Pedals
> Tacx bottle cages


nice:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## twiggy73

Some nice looking rides being posted lately making me want a new one or even an old one considering starting a collection
Lol just need a financial backer lol 

Have a kg86 already and a 585 i think a 595 needs to be added to my collection! 


Twiggy


----------



## Kenacycle

My second 586 in a color scheme I've been searching for for 2.5 years.


----------



## maximum7

> My second 586 in a color scheme I've been searching for for 2.5 years.


I like that paint job too. They did a good job. 
Glory Cycles had that frame 20% off on Cyber Monday for $1900. Wish I could have bought it.

I also love this one


----------



## WR74

maximum7 said:


> I like that paint job too. They did a good job.
> Glory Cycles had that frame 20% off on Cyber Monday for $1900. Wish I could have bought it.
> 
> I also love this one


Very nice!


----------



## arok

dang, missed the deal!


----------



## maximum7

Here you go, but only Small and Med.
Or call Glory and see if they'll still give you the deal. They've been on there for a long time. 

LOOK 586 Cofidis Frameset 2010 - Excel Sports


----------



## sarals

This is my 2009 566.










Ultegra group, Mavic OpenPro rear rim with a Powertap (wired) hub, Mavic CXP-33 front rim with Shimano Ultegra hub, Conti Gatorskin tires, compact chain rings, 12t - 28 cassette, FSA 38cm shallow drop bars, 3T stem, Specialized Dolce 155 saddle. 7000 miles, and still gorgeous!


----------



## Kenacycle

View attachment 272808


I bought my 586 for $1400 from Veloce Velo in Seattle. It is a newish frame. It was built up as a display bike in the store and has been demo ridden a few times, but was never sold. I wish the seatmast hadn't been cut as much as it did so I didn't have to use so many spacers.


----------



## maximum7

Looks good Sarals. 
It looks like you need a Barfly or K-Edge..!!


----------



## sarals

maximum7 said:


> Looks good Sarals.
> It looks like you need a Barfly or K-Edge..!!


Indeed. Thanks!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SealBeach

*Look 695 SR Black Matte 2013*

Here is a gift from my wife.
Special thanks to Pro Bike Supply in Newport Beach. 
Thanks Mark, Kyle & Mark. 
Great guys to work with.

Look 695 SR Black Matte
Size: Small
Stem: 110
Kit: SR 11 speed
Chainring: Praxis 53/39
Cassette: 11-25t
Bar: 3T Stealth ERGONOVA TEAM
Tape: Lizard Skin
Pedal: Look Blade Ti 16Nm
Saddle: Specialized S Works Toupe 130mm
Bottle Cage: White Mandible
Wheel: ENVE 3/4 Smart clincher
Hub: Tune Mig 70/Mag 170 with Enduro Ceramic Upgrade
Spokes: DT Aerolite White


View attachment 272036
View attachment 272037
View attachment 272038


----------



## maximum7

Not the frame color I would have picked, but still simply beautiful!!!

Congrats! Ride it for all of us that can't....and then a little for yourself...


----------



## twiggy73

A gift from your wife!!!!!! You are a very lucky man on both counts! Getting a gift like that from your wife means she cannot complain when you are out riding it!!!  

Enjoy 

Twiggy


----------



## virtualelvis

Nice..


----------



## Ppopp

SealBeach said:


> Here is a gift from my wife.


Um, does she have a sister?


----------



## virtualelvis

*KG 461 to 585 hope it is a upgrade*

Switching from my KG 461 to a 585


----------



## virtualelvis




----------



## virtualelvis

585 built.. need white saddle and new seatpost


----------



## steven ward




----------



## lookmen

Ppopp said:


> Beautiful bike. Just curious - why did you replace the C stem? I've always liked the bike, but thought I would replace the C stem if I ever bought one. Just don't like the appearance.


Non mi piaceva il C stem e con un coperchio in carbonio Deda ho potuto montare Cinelli Ram 3 a mio avviso molto più bello.


----------



## noodle138

*2008 Optimum 585*

View attachment 274924

Picked up the frame recently on 'the bay'. Haven't had a chance for a long ride yet, only around the neighborhood. Switched over most of the parts from my Cannondale System 6. A bit of a frankenstein with mix of SRAM and shimano.


----------



## roadie75

Nice!


----------



## CiclismoAtl

View attachment 276937
View attachment 276938
View attachment 276939
View attachment 276940
View attachment 276941


----------



## maximum7

Sick!!!!

Glad to see Look is still selling bikes somewhere....


----------



## Tumppi

Finally finished my wife bikeproject. I only add some electric, nothing else.
View attachment 277083

View attachment 277084

View attachment 277085


And yes, I retrofitted Athena EPS group to old non Di2/EPS Look 566 frame and I have done same trick for many frames by drilling those nesessary holes for the wires.


----------



## orange_julius

Beautiful, Tumppi! Very well done, sir!


----------



## maximum7

Very cool, but umm....aren't those wheels more $$ than the bike?


----------



## Tumppi

maximum7 said:


> Very cool, but umm....aren't those wheels more $$ than the bike?


Yes they are, but those LW:s are just for trimming the gears. This bike will be equipped with Neutron ultras, but they are now equipped with studtires on her cyclocross bike. We have 70cm snow here and yesterday -28'C degrees...26 March two weeks on Mallorca. Can't wait....


----------



## Roadrider22

Sadly I must part with my 695 build from last year with 10 miles on it. I have had it advertised for a month or so with no takers so I thought I would memorialize it in this thread before parting it out. One of the most beuatiful builds that I have done. Look quality rocks!
View attachment 277231


----------



## twiggy73

great looking ride you have one lucky wife !!!! 

Hope she enjoys it !!!!! 

Twiggy


----------



## twiggy73

Love it!!! the colours are subtle but effective Looks great 

Enjoy 

Twiggy


----------



## BMC-BRA

Congratulations.
Very beautiful.



CiclismoAtl said:


> View attachment 276937


----------



## Oli

Hi guys, awesome looking bikes there.
Here's mine. A 55cm KX Light Team edition, campy veloce and Aksium wheels.
I'll switch for record group soon. Any suggestions for new wheels ?


----------



## codemavn

SealBeach said:


> Here is a gift from my wife.
> Special thanks to Pro Bike Supply in Newport Beach.
> Thanks Mark, Kyle & Mark.
> Great guys to work with.
> 
> Look 695 SR Black Matte
> Size: Small
> Stem: 110
> Kit: SR 11 speed
> Chainring: Praxis 53/39
> Cassette: 11-25t
> Bar: 3T Stealth ERGONOVA TEAM
> Tape: Lizard Skin
> Pedal: Look Blade Ti 16Nm
> Saddle: Specialized S Works Toupe 130mm
> Bottle Cage: White Mandible
> Wheel: ENVE 3/4 Smart clincher
> Hub: Tune Mig 70/Mag 170 with Enduro Ceramic Upgrade
> Spokes: DT Aerolite White
> 
> 
> View attachment 272036
> View attachment 272037
> View attachment 272038


Hi SealBeach,

Thats a nice ride! A bit of info, if you could please. What is the saddle height (BB-saddle top) you've got there, and what saddle to handlebar drop does that give you? I'm between a small and a medium and would like a rough idea of how the small would fit me. Thanks!


----------



## arok

My look 586 UD


----------



## JimmyORCA

View attachment 280500
View attachment 280501
View attachment 280502
View attachment 280503
View attachment 280504
View attachment 280505
View attachment 280506
Its been a long time since I thought of my 695SR. Brought it home tonight and hope to get some time on it!!


----------



## maximum7

Did you get the fit figured out?


----------



## JimmyORCA

Yes, finally got it figured out, had to shorten the stem a little and shave the seat post by 1.5mm.


----------



## bikingmeditation

JimmyORCA said:


> View attachment 280500
> View attachment 280501
> View attachment 280502
> View attachment 280503
> View attachment 280504
> View attachment 280505
> View attachment 280506
> Its been a long time since I thought of my 695SR. Brought it home tonight and hope to get some time on it!!


Beautiful! You did it right! The components (especially the red touch of the brakes) were all perfect choices. Where did you get the bike and components? Who put it together?


----------



## bikingmeditation

Roadrider22 said:


> Sadly I must part with my 695 build from last year with 10 miles on it. I have had it advertised for a month or so with no takers so I thought I would memorialize it in this thread before parting it out. One of the most beuatiful builds that I have done. Look quality rocks!
> View attachment 277231


Why are you getting rid of it?


----------



## JimmyORCA

bikingmeditation said:


> Beautiful! You did it right! The components (especially the red touch of the brakes) were all perfect choices. Where did you get the bike and components? Who put it together?


I got the bike frame and handle bar from Glory Cycles and the rest of the components in Taiwan. A very good LBS built it up for me.


----------



## mo_amyot

View attachment 282027


Look 586 2012
Zipp 404/303 / Michelin Pro 4
SRAM Red Black Edition (11-25 / 34-50 (yes, I'm a wuzz!))
TRP R970 EQ brakes (they blew my mind)
Zipp SL145 Stem
Zipp Contour SL handlebar
Zipp SL Speed Seatpost
Specialized Romin Evo Pro saddle
Look Keo Blade Carbon
Garmin 510

This bike handles like a charm.


----------



## TuH

*The polar opposites*

View attachment 283574


Look 586

Spec:
Ritchey WCS Apex 46mm carbon clinchers
Schwalbe Ultremo ZX tyres
Campagnolo Record 11 gruppo
3T Ergonova Team handlebar with 3T Arx Team stem
Selle San Marco Carbon FX saddle
Look Keo Carbon pedals
Garmin 800



View attachment 283575


Look 996

Spec:
Rock Shox Reba RL fork
Rock Shox Monarch 4.2 rear shock
Easton EA 90 XC wheels
Schwalbe Racing Ralph Evo + Rocket Ron Evo tyres
Shimano XT 3x9 gruppo (with Sram X9 front der.)
FSA K-Force Light Nano handlebar with FSA OS 99 CSI stem
Selle Italia SLK XC saddle
Shimano XT Trail pedals
FSA K-Force Light seatpost
Garmin 800

My off-road skills are absolutely crap, but the 996 sure is fun to ride!


----------



## oyser

View attachment 283885


Look 695SR 2013 "black label". 
Zipp 404/404 Firecrest clincher / Conti GP4000s
Shimano 9070 Dura Ace Di2 11s, 50/34 - 11/25
Look Keo Blade Carbon Ti 16nm
Look bottle cage
Garmin Edge 800


----------



## dhaydon

Has anybody got a KG 381?


----------



## wrongrobot

well, I *had* two of them, a Team frame and a consumer Jalabert Edition model. I can provide pics or answer questions, what's up?


----------



## dhaydon

Thanks, I have a jalabert that has been re finished around the lugs. Unfortunately i thought it was going to get new decals after this but it did not happen and I do not have pictures of the missing decals. I am after the french flag at the top of seat tube, and the one at the bottom of down tube on the inside of frame (think it says about the materials used and look logo) and finally the two on the bottom of seat tube that says its hand made and the frame size. 

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## wrongrobot

I'll see if I can scare these up in photos...


----------



## spdntrxi

no pics of my bike until I get some new wheels..


----------



## wrongrobot

My photos were unimpressive and useless, largely. Did find this:
33d6_3 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## gaucho777

How about an old one?


----------



## BrunoLuong

I have been using Neutron and its ancestors for more than 10 years and still haven't find anything that do better in all domains. They are robust, do well on hill and flat and comfort with some vertical compliance. You'll get compatibility of Campy cassette from 9-11 speed.


----------



## Jslip

So here it is, my vintage 2000 Look KG 233 (Brain)! I wanted something reasonably light and decent looking without breaking the bank. Spec'd as follows:

-Columbus Minimal full carbon fork (original was a boat anchor)
-Campagnolo Zonda wheels
-Campagnolo Veloce derailleurs, brakes and shifters
-RaceFace Cadence crankset (counldn't abide PowerTorque)
-Shimano Ultegra BB (Couldn't abide the X-Type bearings)
-Look S-track pedals
-WTB Volt saddle
-Deda -5 stem
-Civia compact handlebars

Weighs in at a reasonable 8.5 kg. Not bad for a 1.8 kg frame.


----------



## sgsg

just got a kg381 team today. cant wait to build it up


----------



## Oli

My Kx Light from 2005, with new Record group and Ksyrium wheelset.
FSA stem and bars, Saddle is San Marco Concor Carbon FX, Look kéo blade and seatpost.


----------



## Oli

Here's my Kx Light with old new Record group and Ksyrium wheelset.
FSA stem and bars, saddle is Concor Carbon Fx and Look Keo blade and seatpost.


----------



## Speed_Metal

Look 585 - 2007 
Campy Record 10 Ultra
HED C2 (18-24)

i should change my handle to speed_carbon, but that wouldn't make any sense.

Had no idea what i was in for when i ordered this from La Bicicletta, back in the fall of '06.
My former ride was a Cervelo r2.5 that came apart at the head tube. got the replacement "squoval" bicycle, but didn't like the way it LOOK'ed. so i sold it and purchased the frame below.


----------



## spdntrxi

its a crappy pic.. but all I have right now
Frame/Fork: 2010 Look 695
Group : 2010 Campy SR11 Zen2 Cranks
Wheels : Enve SES 3.4 w/PowerTap ® Alchemy ELF (f) 
Seat : Selle Italia SLR Tekno Flow
Cockpit : 3T Ergosum Team w/ Look C-Stem
Pedals : Look Keo2Max Contadors
Weight : 6.8kg
View attachment 287984


----------



## urt

Im currently living in Taipei and miss my LOOK 595 so much I had to do a post here. 

LOOK 595 Ultra M
Campagnolo Recrod 11sp
Fulcrum Racing 1 
Selle Italia SLR 










Action shot:


----------



## urt

Why is mine post not showing up?


----------



## Speed_Metal

urt said:


> Why is mine post not showing up?


i'm seeing it


----------



## edk

Look 595 ultra:
- Groupset: Dura ace 9000
- Wheelset: Mavic Cosmic Carbone Ultimate 
- Tubes: Veloflex carbon
- Stem: Deda Superleggero
- Handlebar: Deda Newton
- Saddle: Selle Italia SLR carbon
- Pedals: Look Keo carbon Ti
- Bottlecages: Look carbon

Weight 6.4kg










Look 585:
- Groupset: Dura ace 7900
- Wheelset: Dura ace WH-7850 c24 cl
- Tires: Michelin pro race limited edition
- Stem: Deda Zero100 Servicio corse
- Handlebar: Deda Newton
- Saddlepost: Look Ergopost 4
- Saddle: Selle Italia SLR XP Team edition
- Pedals: Look Keo Blade Ti
- Bottlecages: Elite

Weight 6.9kg


----------



## maximum7

Beautiful bikes guys. 

Spdntrxi. Nice to see a 695 in a different color than the black


----------



## spdntrxi

maximum7 said:


> Beautiful bikes guys.
> 
> Spdntrxi. Nice to see a 695 in a different color than the black


Funny... Sometimes I want black


----------



## 9W9W

moved lower


----------



## bikerjulio

Here's my new to me 585. 2010 frameset, last year of production.


----------



## twiggy73

Haven't posted on here for a while and I have been missing out on all the awesome pics of some amazing bikes Here's my old girl !! KG 86 Built in feb 1987


----------



## gaucho777

twiggy73 said:


> Haven't posted on here for a while and I have been missing out on all the awesome pics of some amazing bikes Here's my old girl !! KG 86 Built in feb 1987
> View attachment 297475


Cool KG86. I recently picked up a KG86 myself, to add to my Look Bernard Hinault "La Vie Claire" (Reynolds 753). Still collecting parts for the build.


----------



## snchin

*Look 695 Canadian Premium Edition*















Taking delivery of my 695 Canadian Premium Edition this weekend


----------



## domgarza

I just want it to share my Look 695 picture, full campy super record 11 eps and wheelset.


----------



## twiggy73

Awesome 695 congrats !!!!


----------



## maximum7

Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## snchin

Almost there


----------



## twiggy73

Another sexy 695 !!!!


----------



## domgarza

I'm looking for C stem or Aerostem that's 90mm, please pm: [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## ReLLiK75

Here's my new 2014 Look which replaces a 2012 695.


----------



## domgarza

Nice!!!! what kind of chain rings are those?


----------



## spdntrxi

domgarza said:


> Nice!!!! what kind of chain rings are those?


they look like SRAM to me


----------



## CliveDS

Built a few of these over the last few weeks and they look amazing.


Look 695 Mondrian Heritage with Campagnolo Record by Glory Cycles, on Flickr


----------



## ReLLiK75

domgarza said:


> Nice!!!! what kind of chain rings are those?


SRAM Red 22


----------



## zekgb

*2008 585*

Ultegra with Dura Ace SRM
Zipp 404
Shown with clip on bars in prep for my first triathlon tomorrow


----------



## spookyload

Figured I would drop this here. If you look back through the thread you will find my 481SL Jalabert, 585 Nude, now the Premium Collection 695 Australian flag. I had the 585 for seven years. Hopefully this will last as long.

Record 11, Ciamillio GSL Micro brakes, Cinelli Neo Morphe bars, SLR saddle, Reynolds Assault wheels.


----------



## maximum7

Spooky, can you describe the ride differences between the 585 and 695?


----------



## 9W9W

My 2011 566. Cofidis paint scheme. Size Large (I am 6'). Original Rival shifters/FD replaced current year pieces under warranty. Wheels are handbuilt Kinlin 279's 24/28, Novatec hubs. Control Tech Estro stem (low 38mm stack height, -5 degrees 110 length). Richtey wet red seat post. Prologo Nago Evo 141 team replica seat (takeoff from Focus Cayo CX) . I get a lot of compliments on this bike! I enjoy riding it but now that we had a few seasons together, I learned what I like about it and what qualities I want in my second bike.


----------



## spookyload

maximum7 said:


> Spooky, can you describe the ride differences between the 585 and 695?


I had to think about this a bit. It is hard to come up with a good comparison, but remember when you first went from a steel bike to an aluminum bike with big oversized thin aluminum tubes? That is the best comparison I could come up with. Not sure if this is due to the Zed crank which is amazing, but it is rock solid in the bottom bracket. The 585 was a very comfortable bike, but this truly does feel like a generation of improvements.


----------



## mik_git

Hi all, picked up my bike this evening. Been fiending after a 675 ever since I first saw one on the magazines, then when I saw the pro team colour...well I had to have one. I got all confused when I test rode a 695 )or 2) at the TDU in Adelaide, which was very, very awesome. But as awesome as it was, i still really wanted a 675 as it looks super and well... there is a hefty price difference and heck, I don't deserve this let alone a 695 . But pretty stoked. Now for the riding...


----------



## twiggy73

Awesome ride Mik_git


----------



## 9W9W

mik_git said:


> Hi all, picked up my bike this evening. Been fiending after a 675 ever since I first saw one on the magazines, then when I saw the pro team colour...well I had to have one. I got all confused when I test rode a 695 )or 2) at the TDU in Adelaide, which was very, very awesome. But as awesome as it was, i still really wanted a 675 as it looks super and well... there is a hefty price difference and heck, I don't deserve this let alone a 695 . But pretty stoked. Now for the riding...



Great bike! I've been lusting after it since right about after getting my five six six. Both bikes are compliment magnets for sure.


----------



## maximum7

Super cool!! Mik. 
Thanks for showing it off. 

Please fill us in on how it rides. The reviews are so mixed.


----------



## mik_git

Woa! It sure is stiff, makes my R3 feel like a wet noodle. Bit of a different position, much more head down...but then I was still running all the spacers on the R3, certainly is direct in the front end. Only meant to go out and do some laps of the local University campus to set things up, but ended doign some hills (well I call them hills, you guys probably call them "flat") and it was all good... got to figure out the buttons for shifting, love the way Di2 works, just not natural at it yet... still better than double tap though.


----------



## snchin

His : Look 695 Canadian flag. DA7970 Di2, Ultegra 6800 brakes, Reynolds Assault
Hers : Giant Envie. Ultegra 6870 Di2, Reynolds Attack


----------



## twiggy73

Hey Maximum 7 rode a 675 light last Sunday and the rode is so similar to a 585 it's amazing


----------



## maximum7

Thanks twiggy. 

Some of the reviews say it's "slow feeling". As in the wheel-base might be longer on it. Kinda like the 566. 
I've also heard a lot of "stiff and connected to the road", but is it harsh riding? 

Also, have you ridden a 695 and can compare?


----------



## twiggy73

Hey Maximum 7 I have ridden a 675 695 and 795 I have a short review of the 795 on The Look Bike Club page on facebook. As for the 695 it's an awesome bike fast stiff but nimble and comfortable as for the 675 it's very much like a 585. It's not as fast as the others but it is stiff and has the Look handling that gives you that confidence that we all know and love about Look bikes. it is also extremely comfortable and you could ride it all day and it would not beat you up at all !!


----------



## Vtchuck

*90 kg 56*

Mine is a KG56:


----------



## twiggy73

Wow that's a big frame and an awesome ride !!!


----------



## Vtchuck

twiggy73 said:


> Wow that's a big frame and an awesome ride !!!


Thanks! 64cm.... 20.75 lbs. w/o pedals. Built it up from the frame. I presently have it on sale on CL, but if it doesn't sell, i guess I won't be too disappointed.


----------



## mik_git

More pictures...because well... this thread needs more pictures...

At the Batman bridge...









and looking over the Western Teirs of Tasmania (one day I'll ride up there...not today though)


----------



## sp3000




----------



## chrisvz

LOOK 695 25th Aniversary Edt. Frame number 145 of 695 made.


----------



## marco20marco

Hi guys,

I need advice my friend selling me look 586 origin 2009 with dura ace 7900, profile design 80mm wheelset, titanium look leo blade 2 pro team pedals,3ttt handle bar vintage road racing, and specialized s works toupee saddle carbon slightly used for $2,800. What do u guys think? thanks


----------



## marco20marco

UOTE=marco20marco;5037724]Hi guys,

I need advice my friend selling me look 586 origin 2009 with dura ace 7900, profile design 80mm wheelset, titanium look leo blade 2 pro team pedals,3ttt handle bar vintage road racing, and specialized s works toupee saddle carbon slightly used for $2,800. What do u guys think? thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## DaveT

I’ll add my 2010 585 to this pic thread.


----------

